# FAC ~ November 2014



## Marchwind

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC). There is a new thread for each month, more or less on the first of the month. We come here to talk about our lives and what is happening in them, not necessarily fiber related. This is a great place to just touch base if life is keeping you too busy to post anything more substantial. If you are new to the Fiber Forum this is a good place to jump in and introduce yourself, or you can start a new thread. We love our newbies, so be ready for a hardy welcome and to show pictures . If you have questions you are welcome to post them here or start a new thread, it will be easier to search out and find later.

It is officially fall/winter around here. We had snow today, not much but enough big fluffy flakes to coat everything with a very thin white veil, it quickly melted. Our over night low was *26 and our high will be *42. I don't have much fibery going on here right now. I'm busy putting away all the warm weather things, switching clothes, washing coats and mittens, checking sweaters.......

Don't forget, clocks get set back an hour tonight (Nov. 2). An extra hour of sleep, yippy!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Hey, you Midwesterners! Would you please keep your weather to yourselves? We woke up to snow this morning--big, fat flakes and coming down hard, at least for us. Have I mentioned that we were in shorts a couple of days ago?









On the fiber front, I finished spinning some mohair locks this week as well as some merino. The washed skeins are drying at the moment.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Lovely yarn! 
And I want your bathtub.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Oh and WIHH, you need to be careful! Like Kasota said, I have about 2,000 square feet of bubble wrap if you need it. . .
I think my wheel's name is Etta. It's a German name that means "little one".
Philip is going to give her a tune-up today.  We still can't figure out the footman though.


----------



## BlueberryChick

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Lovely yarn!
> And I want your bathtub.


Thanks! And yes, the tub is pretty awesome. It was in a house we bought a few years back as an investment. We fixed up the house and sold it, but the tub came home with us.

Here's a better photo:








Oh, and it's still snowing. In South Carolina. In November.


----------



## Kasota

Oh, my BBC you are getting a bit of snow! You will have to stay inside where it is warm and do fibery things! I love your yarn! 

I have a tub like that also. Mine could probably use a refinish but it is one of those big ol' claw foot slant back soakers. Delightful for bubble baths.  

Svenska - Etta is a lovely name!  

It's cold here but not snowing. I need to sit and pay some bills today, clean off my desk and organize some things in my room that seem to have spread out all over. Then I hope to knit. I'm bummed I can't go look at that ****** wheel today - mom is not feeling so well. There was another one down in Mpls that was very similar but that one is gone also. Apparently there is someone on Ravelry in the Mpls area who is willing to go look at wheels and RR them out so that is how some of the cool ones in my area are disappearing so quick. I will have to be faster if I find a cool deal! LOL!


----------



## MDKatie

I'm loving that yarn AND that tub!! Man, what I wouldn't give for a soak in that baby! And snow in SC?!! 

SF, that wheel is so cute, and Etta is such a perfect name for her!

Hope everyone had a great Halloween! We trick-or-treated for a few hours and the kids got more than enough candy!


----------



## MDKatie

Why are the pics sideways?


----------



## Kasota

I don't know why they are sideways but it looks like you have a fun time!!


----------



## Marchwind

MDKatie were you using a phone to take the pictures? You may have to hold the phone right side up and "edit" the photos on the phone and get them the right way before posting. I know it happens with my iPod, iPad, and my phone.

BbC I think you got more snow than we did. Ours is gone but it's cold out, it's 28 right now.

Love the kitty photo bombing the last picture, cute costumes.

Kasota I'm sorry you can't go look at that wheel. Something's are just meant to be. When there is a wheel for you all the starts will line up and it will be yours. Enjoy the ones you have now and start working with that loom 

I'm lounging with the critters, still in my jammies wrapped in a fleece blanket. I need to get out and walk the dogs. Kittens are stampeding around the house and getting into trouble. I hope to spend some time spinning today. Off to get dressed and start my day.


----------



## Taylor R.

We had a fun, albeit cold, trick or treating experience. My littler kiddos made it one block before throwing in the towel, then my husband took our oldest out for more (though they stopped at a friend's house, went inside to warm up and stayed for an hour instead ).

SF, the wheel is adorable.

Great yarn, ladies!


----------



## JessW

I didn't want to post in the last FAC, I felt like I was intruding, haha, so I'm excited for a new one! I have really loved following along in the shadows and seeing what everyone does in real life. I am very jealous of everyone that lives on a ranch/farm/homestead, etc. I would dearly love to have lots of animals and be self-sustaining. I just love knowing where everything came from, which is why I got into spinning. I also make a lot of my own self-care products, like shampoo/conditioner/herbal rinse, body butter, sugar scrub, etc. One day our careers will allow us to move somewhere where a bit of land and a little homestead will be possible. I've been stalking the real estate forum on here too, drooling over the listings. 

I have been so excited for this weekend! Tonight we're going to a lovely Scottish-themed restaurant called the Tam O'Shanter owned by the Lawry's family (everyone knows them by the seasoned salt you can buy) they have the BEST prime rib on the planet and Lawry's Prime Rib in Hollywood is my favorite restaurant. It's expensive and fancy, so we only go once in a while for special occasions. Tonight it's a present from my mom for my birthday, and my husband and my 2 year wedding anniversary. Both were in early October, but thanks to my work schedule this is the first chance we've had to go. Then tomorrow is my first fiber festival! I am so excited! I am hoping to find a good deal on combs, I really want to start working that lovely squishy navajo churro wool that's taunting me. 

I also just found out that I get next Sunday off, which means I get to go to the drop spindle class that's only an hour from me! I was really disappointed because I thought I was going to have to work, but I don't, yay! My last bit of excitement-- I got an A in my fifth class for my master's degree! I'm officially half way through now and have managed to maintain a 4.0 GPA, despite my last professor being really tough on me (which I liked, it challenged me and made that A SO rewarding). I'm going to try to get into a prestigious school for my doctorate, so I really want a 4.0 coming out of my master's. 

SF, that wheel is just lovely! I didn't know they had upright ones like that. I need to research those more, that is a really neat design. Are there advantages of that design? I have a lot to learn, haha.


----------



## BlueberryChick

JessW, welcome to FAC (and for the record, you would definitely not have been intruding in the previous FAC. This is a very friendly bunch.) Congratulations on the A--well done, and how cool that you will be able to take a spindle class! 

The snow stopped around noon. According to the local weather reports, it's the earliest snowfall on record for the area. We now return you to your regular programming.

Gratuitous pic of cat with spinning wheel:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Jess, you wouldn't have been intruding! But I can understand the feeling. It's like when some people you kindof know are having a conversation, and you want to join, but you just stand there awkwardly like, am I allowed to join? Is this weird? I think I know that answer! 
Today I am decorating my shop. Sticks are all up on the top shelf! :teehee: And berries and hedge apples. 
And I wove some. And I might spin some art yarn. I was going to do a bunch of yarn inspired by Starry Night, but I don't have dark blue roving right now. Only dark teal. Maybe I'll have to dye some tomorrow. 
This is the scarf I started yesterday. Merino-Bamboo-Silk. I think it is an Elsa scarf. 
Philip is working on my wheel today. He is reattaching loose trim and moving the piece of trim that is keeping the footman from moving freely. (A lady on Facebook says she thinks the legs and treadle are not original. Maybe that's my problem? )
It's a good day overall.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Day #2 of salsa cooking and canning. My hands are on fire from slicing up jalapenos, but thankfully, I will get it all done today. 

After canning three canners worth yesterday, I did manage to get outside and help Cabin Fever a bit so that he could come in before dark thirty. I loaded firewood into the wheel barrow and stacked it on the porch - seven wheelbarrows of it. It feels great to have that done for the week. 

(This pic is from several years back but shows what I am talking about.)











I thought some physical activity would work the kinks out after my fall, but I am very sore today- very very sore.  Hopefully I will get a better night's rest tonight. 

Enjoy our snow, BBC. I know the ground there is warm, so it won't last long. It is certainly cooling down here- yesterday, I had thick ice on the tarp covering the firewood. 

Winter preps are going on everywhere. I saw the cemetery workers placing wooden stakes at every head stone to help folks find their loved ones once the snow has fallen.

Well, gotta get back to the salsa. I have a thumb to do on a pair of mittens for the granddaughter and the last two pair to get started. 

have a great day, everyone. 

Hugs to Granny Annie and Woodpecker.


----------



## Miz Mary

Jess, Im glad you posted here, but ya didnt hafta wait !! We welcome everyboy with open arms ! 

Marchwind, is that a new ravitar picture ?! I like it .... looks like you are playing a harmonica !!! 

Gracious...snow already ! We only have rain, but its getting colder !

I have been slowly warping my loom , boy its fun learning this ! I will post a pic after I get a little weaving done on it !

FIL is still hanging in there .... not sure how much longer he has ..... somedays you wonder if he will make through the night, and others he is coherent and clear ..... 

I hope Granny and WP are feeling better ... you too WIHH , dont overwork yourself !


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

My little cutie ..... so innocent









.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Just don't make her angry!


----------



## Forerunner

Had a photo shoot on site today. 

Photographer friend from the Peoria fashion event is looking to get published.
She brought 2 models and 2 hair and makeup girls and we all set to "work".

The main focus was sweaters, but she took a few of accessories, for fun, and we can sneak peak those cuz they ain't going to the magazines, see......


----------



## Forerunner

..........


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Tomorrow is going to be a fiber day!!!

An old acquaintance from a singing group I was in back in the mid to late 70's (similar to Up With People) & I got reacquainted on a FB fiber group. She & her husband & a couple of friends will be coming up tomorrow afternoon for some fiber, homesteading & eating.

The friend, Ava, and her husband own a fiber store (365 Days a Farm). I actually met them a number of years ago when one of my fiber guilds took a trip over there. They are Kromski dealers and she will be bringing up a Symphony for me to test drive.

I've been wanting a faster wheel. I love my Sonata with the 19" drive wheel but I have to treadle faster than I like, even on the fastest whorl. My ankle is sore for days after spinning. The highest ratio on the Sonata is a 14:1, but they have a faster flyer that is 18:1. Getting a faster flyer would certainly be cost effective, but I'm spoiled by the WooLee Winder

The Symphony has a 24" drive wheel with the fast whorl being 20:1. I need to find out the ratios for the Symphony WooLee Winder.

I'm also looking at getting an Ashford Elizabeth 30 .... if one can be found and if the WooLee Winder maintains the high ratios!


----------



## lexierowsell

I got a set of custom 4 pitch, handmade combs today! 

Happyhappyhappyhappy dance!!!!



And a lazy Kate. 


Diverse organic, grass-based farm in Georgetown, Tx. 

Offering Rambouillet sheep(meat and fiber), East Friesian x Blue Faced Leicester sheep(DAIRY, meat, and fiber), small stature purebred Jersey cattle and ADGA Alpine and Nubian dairy goats. 

Also 5+ acres in vegetables, CSA.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, I'm trying to get a 30" Elizabeth from Ashford for my store, but they may or may not have any. Sigh. . .


----------



## Marchwind

Nice miss FR! I like the leather thong tie thing on the first pair. Did you get any compost shots?

MzMary LOL, I'm not playing a harmonica, I'm kissing a "Dumbo Eared Rat" :cute:

Cyndi FB is great for reconnecting with people. Have a nice visit with your friend.

Lexirowsell, Yay!!!


----------



## Forerunner

No compost shots, but they're all pretty excited about doing another shoot in the snow.


----------



## Miz Mary

Has anybody heard from Hotcatz ? I just watched on the news about lava flowing into a town and folks were evacuated .... all I can recall is it was on the big island .... hope she is ok !


----------



## Kasota

I hope Hotzcatz is okay, too! I think she said someone where in another thread where her new house is located but I haven't been able to find it. 

Everyone is so busy! Mittens and wheels, shops and spinning and refurbishing and canning and getting ready for winter. New fibery tools and happy meet ups with friends. 

I hope WP is doing okay today. 

I'm headed up to Home Depot to pick up some chicken wire to run around some of my raised beds to hold the leaves I want to pile on top. My sister brought over 9 more bags of leaves. Yay!  Then it's off to pick up a new printer cartridge and back home to maybe knit a little and try ease mom's heart. The whole Baby Shower Disaster has gone from bad to worse. Yesterday she got a letter from my brother (it is that was scathing, sarcastic and frankly abusive. Mom has been crying for two days. He sent the letter to everyone in the family. All I can think of is that he is lashing out because he got caught pulling a nasty. Poor Grannie Annie has had a very rough week. BUT it is a little wee bit warmer today and she is going to get out a bit in the side garden. That will help. And she is starting to get a little mad and get her spunk up about it. 

I only work three days next week. Thursday and Friday are days off for me. YAY!!!


----------



## crobin

Just wanted to drop in and say hi. Deer season started yesterday, the house has been full. Grandson shot an 8 point, it was his first deer. The weather is cooler here, 40's at night, 70's during the day, love it. I have been working on two quilt tops for Christmas presents, but I really need to warp the loom, I find that so soothing. Getting ready for a big rain on Tuesday, hope it is not the 5" they are predicting, but we will see. Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## hercsmama

Hey all, I am alive!
Just been doing a lot of outside things the past few days. The push is on as it's November.
Our new Ram comes on the 8th, and his ladies arrive the following weekend! So excited.
Dh has a crazy full week ahead, it's going to be a wild one. Looking like at least 12-16 hour days, and I really hate that for him. He just goes and goes though. Bless his heart.
Fr, I have to say those blue Mittens are really fantastic, the color is gorgeous!
Kas, is this the brother and Sil we met? They seemed so nice, I'm sorry ya'll are having to deal with such nasty-ness. Poor Grannie Annie..:kiss:
WIHH, I hope your feeling better. The salsa pics on FB looked awesome!
Cyndi, oh my word! She is such a cutie!
Kelsey, can't wait to get a free day to head to the shop, I really am working on it!
Crobin, that's great about the deer! How exciting for him.
Those of you I missed, ya'll are in my thoughts daily!
Whoosh! I'm back out to throw more mulch about the place!


----------



## Woodpecker

WIHH it sounds like you deserve a good soak in Kasota"s tub. I'll admit I want one.

Cyndi Punkey looks so cute. She makes a really great vampire.

I have chemo tomorrow so I tried to get as much done as possible today. I got myself a new corded chainsaw and my brother and I cut wood today. I like to sit on my deck and use my chiminea. My scarf is slowly coming along.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Hercsmama, I thought you were going to Alliance yesterday to get that ram? My grand opening is this weekend and I just made a pile of gingersnap-caramel-pumpkin mini cheesecakes for it!
Otherwise, today I've been knitting and watching Manor House. 
Kasota, good heavens! That situation is sounding worse and worse! Sigh...
Good luck tomorrow Woodpecker!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Spent the weekend cooking and canning salsa- 24 quarts and 22 pints. 

I am exhausted and my hands are still on fire.


----------



## hercsmama

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Hercsmama, I thought you were going to Alliance yesterday to get that ram? ........


That WAS the plan...but our trailer had a flat, apparently we now need a tire, oh joy.:facepalm:, and since the Nebraska Sheep and Goat Producers meeting is next weekend, and the guy we are getting him from is attending, he offered to deliver him Saturday. So that's fine, but I still need to go get us a tire tomorrow.
I was so hoping to have all the new sheep in by this weekend, but I suppose things happen for a reason. I guess we just weren't supposed to take that trip this weekend...


----------



## JessW

WIHH that salsa looks phenomenal. I only ever make a pico kind of salsa (with margarita salt, a splash of margarita mix and a splash of vodka-- pico de margarita!), I would love to try something like yours, it looks delicious!

Kasota I am SO sorry you are having to deal with the family mess, how awful to turn something so joyous into such drama and pain... 

SF I wish I was in your neck of the woods, the pictures you posted of your shop look so lovely. Looks like a wonderful place to lose time and money in, haha. 

My mom and I went to our first fiber festival today... oh holy puffy happy joy! I am still all hopped up on fiber excitement! I did get to meet Mollie (Naura) while there, and she has a super adorable little baby. Mollie did you end up checking out the lady with the alpaca/silk roving? I also met a really nice lady who showed me some tips for drop-spinning and navajo plying on a spindle while single spinning on the same spindle, it about blew my mind. We then stopped at a yarn store on the way home so I could sign up for a drop spindle class for next sunday. I'll post pictures tomorrow of my haul.


----------



## Kasota

> oh holy puffy happy joy! I am still all hopped up on fiber excitement!


Jess, oh you so made me smile! We all understand!!! Truly we do!! 

Debi, I hope you get your tire and your sheep and everything all falls into place. 

WIHH, the salsa looks so yummy!!! I hope your hands feel better soon!

WP, prayers that today is not too rough on you. ((((hugs)))) 

Kelsey, you must be so excited about the grand opening! Are you doing any local advertising? 

Crobin, that is so awesome about the first deer! Woooot! That first one sure is a momentous event! Pictures of the quilt tops if you are able!  We love pictures! 

I wonder how DBA is doing. He worked himself pretty hard the other day. 

It has been good to see Frazzlehead post on a few of the threads.  

I'm hoping work will not be too rough today. The last two weekends gave me no rest or recouperation at all. My manager is off today and I'm not on point for watching all the call center metrics and shifting people around from one skill to another...so maybe I will be able to catch up on some of my own stuff. I have a req open for 10 temp workers so I've been doing interviews. I've hired 4 so far. Maybe today I can at least get the 4 on-boarded and their equipment ordered. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Never dull! 

Have a blessed day, everyone!


----------



## hercsmama

Kelsey, I'm shooting for Friday to come see you!!
So excited about it. If this week goes like it is already looking like it will, I'll be able to get there sometime after 10. Woohoo!!:sing:
I get to meet Kelsey!
I will for sure be bringing my camera, and my wallet, LOL!:thumb:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Wooohooo! :bouncy: :sing:
I'll save a mini cheesecake for you.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Awww, Woodpecker, thanks for thinking of me. To be honest, I have one of those tubs and I do a fair bit of soaking my tired and aching bones in it! (Every time I go down to the basement, I look up and check to make sure that the "extra support" beneath that tub is still holding up - no sagging under the weight of the tub, the water and ME!  :hysterical:










Yeah! Kelsey and Debi are gonna meet!!! How much fun is that?!?!?!? Wish I could join y'all and the cheesecake minis sound fabulous. 

Anyone hear from BBC? I fear she got 2 feet of snow and may not have electricity! 

We have snow in our forecast for Wednesday and then for the start of next week. :shocked: 

Tomorrow, the Cabin man is taking the day off and hopes to get all the woodpiles tarped (after the tarps come in). When I get home, we are off to vote and then to have supper with a couple of dear friends before they leave for the winter. 

I need to drag out all the "blaze orange" for next weekend's deer opener. We saw three bucks this weekend and we are ready for some fresh venison in the freezer. 

I finished one pair of granddaughter mittens last night and started on the last pair of granddaughter mittens - just have the oldest grandson to go and then everyone will be set. 
Have a great Monday, everyone. Find something to celebrate - cheesecake, coffee, bubble baths, sheepies, yarn!!!! :bouncy: :nanner: :dance: :kiss:


----------



## MDKatie

No, Marchie, those Halloween pics were taken with my good camera. Maybe they're too big? Oh well. Oh, interesting note about DSS's costume....he was a werewolf and we had a mask, but he thought his costume would look better with fur around his hands....so I got out some wool from one of my ewes and held it around his wrists with rubber bands. :thumb: It worked perfectly!


----------



## Taylor R.

Hope you get a deer quick, WIHH! We've not had great luck so far, but hopefully the freeze we had over the weekend shakes things up.

Jess, woohoo for fiber fests!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Philip dug out all his blaze orange and camo last night. He doesn't have camo pants, so I said he could use mine-- but they were in the house in the house fire with all the other camo and we (my mom and I) have no idea where it is now. We know it survived, but... So in the meantime all his camo is in a bag of leaves. I TOLD him I could just pick up some woodland scent detergent, but he's gonna do it the old-fashioned way! lol

That guy is way too excited to go hunting. He might even skip my store's open house to sight in his rifle.


----------



## hercsmama

Dh and the boys have been discussing this years hunting prospects. 
We have tons of deer, but we don't need the meat.
We have 8 wethers out in the pasture, 2 at the processor now, about half a steer in the freezer, and 2/3'rds of a hog. As well as several Turkeys, and a couple rabbits.

None of the guys approves of trophy hunting, so they are all thinking, as much as they would like to go, that they will most likely skip this year. They all agreed that skipping one year won't hurt them, and will most likely make for a better season next year.:thumb:


----------



## MDKatie

hercsmama said:


> None of the guys approves of trophy hunting, so they are all thinking, as much as they would like to go, that they will most likely skip this year. They all agreed that skipping one year won't hurt them, and will most likely make for a better season next year.:thumb:


Very responsible of them! Do you know of any friends or neighbors that may like the meat? We don't deer hunt, so we always try to get a deer from a friend who has extra. Or, in Maryland we have Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry, and deer can be donated for this. Maybe your area has something like that too?


----------



## hercsmama

Haven't found anyone out here yet who doesn't hunt. I don't know if the food bank in Kearney can take the meat or not..
They guys have been invited to go on an Elk Hunt, in South Dakota later in the year. So it's not like they can't go at all this year, really.
Hopefully, by the time they head out for that, I'll have some more room in the freezers, or we will just have to share with all the neighbors. I am really hoping for a hide or two from that hunt as well:sing:.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Elk meat is supposed to be really good...

So, if any of you have a couple of extra minutes, would you pretty pretty please take my survey on class interest? I'm trying to gauge what people are interested in and what they would be willing to pay for classes. 

Class Interest Survey

THANKS! :sing:


----------



## BlueberryChick

Hey, all! We survived the Blzzard of '14. It actually wasn't too bad here. It snowed off and on for about 4 hours, but didn't accumulate much. There was much heavier snow piling up about 20 miles from us, but we just had a cozy Saturday inside and enjoyed it.

Our weekend was otherwise busy. We had a Halloween party here Friday night, with a fire next to the river, yummy snacks and Arsenic and Old Lace on television. We were supposed to go to a birthday party for Andy's youngest grandson on Saturday afternoon, but with some of the guests facing icy roads, it was postponed to Sunday afternoon. We managed to get there, but missed the church Fall Festival. Our 22yo daughter took the younger two children to the festival.

Today was our big trip to the dentist for me and three children. It was good news/bad news. No cavities for three of us, but the 22yo has one small cavity, but here's the "gulp" bigger issue: her wisdom teeth have to come out after all. We had thought they were going to behave, but alas, they are causing trouble. Oral surgeon, here we come!

Also, it may be them for me to find a new doctor. My all-time favorite doctor retired a few years ago and the guy I was seeing after that has moved to a completely new practice. Not a huge problem, but it may be time to move on. Please say a prayer for me to find the right one.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

GET THIS.

Not only am I now, as of today, an official full Ashford dealer, wheels and all, but...

_I am getting the very last Ashford Elizabeth 30" Production Wheel available._

:shocked:

:nanner: :nanner: :nanner:

:sing: :sing: :sing:


----------



## weever

BC, you may keep the snow for a little while. We need to finish with autumn first. 

Election tomorrow, and then much of my work-related stress with be gone.


----------



## Lythrum

Congratulations on the Ashford SF! I took your survey, hope you get a good response. The only feedback that I have for classes (since I am not in your area and don't know how people are there) is that my LYS has both afternoon and evening classes, but they don't have classes that often. If you do that you will maximize the potential audience of a class, and if you don't do them too often it might not be that encumbering. I work so normally would take evening classes, but since I have flexible hours I actually prefer to take lunchtime classes. 

I have been fairly absent lately, I just haven't had much knitting mojo going on. I've been working on the project from the knitting plaid class (based off of this Knitty article) that I took at the beginning of the month, and I have to say that it is pretty darned boring right now. I am making the House of Gordon dress tartan. 








​
You do the stripes for your plaid going one way by knitting different colored garter stitch rows and then you weave in the opposite way. So I am really tired of garter stitch and won't start getting much interest going until I start the weaving. So I have been plugging away. I am planning on firing up the spinning wheel again this weekend and getting back into practice. 

Glad to see everyone doing well, and prayers to those who aren't. And welcome to those who have joined since I last checked in!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Are you keeping the 30" Elizabeth or is she for sale?
IF she is for sale, how many dollars would you need to hold her for me?

We should have the farm paid off by the end of the year & I'll have extra money then to pay her off.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

She is actually for sale. As much as I would like to keep her, I really can't justify keeping her. (And I want a CPW.). I'll figure out her price tag and send you a message.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

How many times can I click on the LIKE!!

Thank You!
Thank You!
Thank You!

I _want_/*need *a faster wheel than my 19" Sonata. I tried a 24" Symphony yesterday and even on the smallest whorl, the difference wasn't much than the Sonata.

Is she a single treadle or double treadle?

Since it is a DD with single drive option, she should take the same jumbo flyer/bobbins as my Traveller!!!! And there should be a WooLee Winder that will fit it!!!

Oh I am Happy Dancing!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

She is a single treadle, lacquer finish. 
I am so happy she is going to a good home where she will be used and appreciated and loved! 
:sing:


----------



## Marchwind

Hercsmama, would your guys be willing to hunt and donate the meat to the food pantry? I know in Minnesota that is definitely is done and much needed. I'm not sure who pays for processing etc... Maybe contact your local food pantry and see if that is something that is needed.

Good for you Svenskaflicka

That tartan class sounds interesting

I did something to my neck yesterday, no clue what. I'm waiting for another female to come into work and then I'm going home. The whole left side of my neck and scalp (not my face) is numb and tingly and I have so much pain. I have a high pain threshold and right now on a scale of 1-10 I'm about a 10 :facepalm: :sob: I'll head to my chiropractor first, hopefully he can get me right.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning all.


----------



## hercsmama

DBA!!!! Where ya been?
Don't tell me you hurt yourself again :facepalm:.
Ya big goober.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

hercsmama said:


> DBA!!!! Where ya been?
> Don't tell me you hurt yourself again :facepalm:.
> Ya big goober.


Hehehe 
Yup, goober, that could describe me.
I've been around, just not posting much, not much to say. 
Been cutting firewood again, a little, can't do too much, I'm licking my wounds today.

I hate this time of year, cold and rainy today, can't do anything.
On a positive note, I think i got an extra acre to plant next year, just hoping I will be able to do it.
And, I'm still not smoking, Thursday will be two weeks, not using the vapor e-cig either.

How ya been Debi?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

SvenskaFlicka said:


> She is a single treadle, lacquer finish.
> I am so happy she is going to a good home where she will be used and appreciated and loved!
> :sing:


Now to tell (_and sometimes Paul_) :kiss: 

Hey DBA. Congrats on being a non-smoker!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

You better tell him soon! 

DBA, yay for not smoking! 

Marchwind, I really hope the chiropractor gets you fixed up soon!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Lovely morning - looks like this will be our last day of fall. Tomorrow, the snow comes. 

Cabin Fever took off work today to finish making weights for the tarps and putting the new tarps on the new stretches of firewood. He just called to tell me about the big buck that ran through the yard chasing the resident does. Deer season starts Saturday morning. Neither one of us drew a doe tag this year - so only the boys are fair game and we rarely see the bucks until the rut - which is now. 

Marchwind, I am so sorry about your neck issues. I hope and pray that your chiropractor can resolve your pain and numbness quickly. 

Cyndi, so thrilled for you about the Elizabeth! How exciting is that!?!?!?!? I can vouch for the speed you are about to experience with a 30" drive wheel. Depending on how I sit next to my CPW, I literally get a breeze in my face or up my skirt. :shocked:  :hysterical: get ready to move those hands faster than you ever imagined you'd need to. 
Lythrum, that Gordon plaid is gorgeous. I cannot even imagine what it takes to do that. (I am partial to Gordon tartan since I used to have Gordon Setters. )

BBC, glad you are back up and running, I was worried about you. 

DBA, take it easy and try to enjoy even the cold rainy days as well as the sunny ones. The cold and rain is exactly what drew our own Forerunner into knitting and look where that has taken him. Every roadblock is really just a detour to an exciting new endeavor.


----------



## MDKatie

Morning everyone! 

Marchie, I hope you find some relief soon!! 

Cyndi, exciting news about the wheel!!! How awesome!

DBA, I love this time of year, especially when it's too nasty to do anything outside. I am able to enjoy doing things inside without the guilt! 


Today we're off from work (election day) and the kids are also out of school. We're going to be getting ready for a short camping trip this weekend! We got a camper last year, and have not used it yet! I told DH I'm going if it kills me! I'm really excited. It'll be cool weather (50ish) but that'll make the campfire that much more enjoyable.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Cyndi, so thrilled for you about the Elizabeth! How exciting is that!?!?!?!? I can vouch for the speed you are about to experience with a 30" drive wheel. Depending on how I sit next to my CPW, I literally get a breeze in my face or up my skirt. :shocked:  :hysterical: get ready to move those hands faster than you ever imagined you'd need to.


My mom says that about her Rick Reeves. She says it is FAST! And there is definitely a breeze in the room when she spins. I think it has about a 26" wheel. Can't imagine the speed of a 30"!


----------



## hercsmama

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> How ya been Debi?


Living the dream darlin'!
Actually, I'm doing better with my quitting, down to only 5 cigs a day now, as of Saturday! So yea me!:thumb:


----------



## Miz Mary

Cyndi. that is AWESOME news about the wheel !!!! They are so beautiful !!! 

YAY for DBA & Debi on the smoking !!! I quit about 9 years ago - not easy , but SO glad I did !! 

Where is Hotcatz ?!?! 

WIHH, interesting .... y'all "draw" tags for hunting ?? 


Lythrum, that plaid is very nice , what an accomplishment !!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Can't imagine the speed of a 30"!



I'm imagining real hard!! Thanks for making this happen for me Kelsey!

Paul will be just fine with it when it arrives. When I was test driving the Symphony over the weekend I could see the gears turning in his head about gifting me with it if I liked it ... until he found out the price! LOL!

My 'comfort' drafting is long draw or supported long draw (via Paula Simmons Spinning for Speed and Softness, so once I get the take up correct, I should be flying through the rovings!


----------



## Marchwind

I'm excited for you Cyndi 

Hotzcatz posted a few days ago I think. I also thought of her and worry about the people who are in the path. From her pictures it looked like was up hill so hopefully safe.


----------



## Forerunner

The evening gown, in progress.....

Front view.....


----------



## Forerunner

Back side.......

ETA.... It's much more red than the pics indicate.
Think full length, halfway covering the Uggs underneath.


----------



## hercsmama

EVENING GOWN?????
:sing::sing::sing::sing:

Design note: those two cables on the backside will make anyone's tookus look huge, just sayin'. You might want to rethink placement there..


----------



## Forerunner

Haven't you heard the latest in Pop ?

Booty is back in style!!

:sing:


----------



## hercsmama

LOL!:hysterical:


----------



## Forerunner

.........In fact, I am so devotedly attuned to the latest in fashion, I used 8 knit stitches and two purled rows, between those tush cables, on 17s, rather than my usual 6.

Killer bootayyyy is IN !

:heh:


----------



## Taylor R.

My little guy went to the dentist today...and he actually let them clean his teeth:thumb::sing: This is literally the first time we've accomplished an actual cleaning, despite the fact that we go every 3 months (for the last 4 years). Woohoo! Also no cavities, which is a huge blessing. You can imagine how awful it is when he actually has to have something done.

Congrats to our quitters! You can do it!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

> WIHH, interesting .... y'all "draw" tags for hunting ??


Depending on the county/zone and the numbers harvested from the year before, the annual headcount/estimate, and other considerations like the fierceness or mildness of the winter, the timber wolf impact, and nutrition/lack thereof, some years you get both a buck and doe, some years you only get a buck tag and you can pay a little more to be considered for the doe lottery (in some counties). 

Doe numbers and fawn numbers are down significantly (as far as we can tell from what we usually see)

Black bears are also a lottery as are timber wolves and moose. This year, due to reduction in the population, there was no moose season.  1866 black bears were harvested in 2013.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Forerunner said:


> Think full length, halfway covering the Uggs underneath.


I think it will look good on you, FR

:facepalm:


----------



## hercsmama

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I think it will look good on you, FR
> 
> :facepalm:


Oh I don't know, I think some men look amazing in a dress.....:sing:

















I think our FR could pull it off!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Those are nae dresses!


----------



## Forerunner

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I think it will look good on you, FR
> 
> :facepalm:


I certainly hope so!!! 







:indif:





.


----------



## hercsmama

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Those are nae dresses!


Maybe not, but they sure are amazing.....:teehee: and it gets even better.....









I gotta see if I can get dh to wear one of these.....


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

MY DH has been asking for one.


----------



## JessW

I was wondering if anyone here was an outlander fan. There's a fun group of ladies on Facebook who work to recreate the beautiful knits in the show. I'm re-listening to the series, it's what I spin to. . Love these books so much!


----------



## lexierowsell

JessW said:


> I was wondering if anyone here was an outlander fan. There's a fun group of ladies on Facebook who work to recreate the beautiful knits in the show. I'm re-listening to the series, it's what I spin to. . Love these books so much!



Me toooooo! Exactly what I spin too, and I listen while I milk, and while I bake eleventy million loaves of bread... On "The Fiery Cross"!!


Diverse organic, grass-based farm in Georgetown, Tx. 

Offering Rambouillet sheep(meat and fiber), East Friesian x Blue Faced Leicester sheep(DAIRY, meat, and fiber), small stature purebred Jersey cattle and ADGA Alpine and Nubian dairy goats. 

Also 5+ acres in vegetables, CSA.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

hercsmama said:


> Oh I don't know, I think some men look amazing in a dress.....:sing:


Oh.Yes.They.Do!!!




hercsmama said:


> I think our FR could pull it off!


I've seen FR's legs :hand:









Now if he was wearing his boots w/ boot topper, he could pull it off.


----------



## JessW

lexierowsell said:


> Me toooooo! Exactly what I spin too, and I listen while I milk, and while I bake eleventy million loaves of bread... On "The Fiery Cross"!!
> 
> 
> Diverse organic, grass-based farm in Georgetown, Tx.
> 
> Offering Rambouillet sheep(meat and fiber), East Friesian x Blue Faced Leicester sheep(DAIRY, meat, and fiber), small stature purebred Jersey cattle and ADGA Alpine and Nubian dairy goats.
> 
> Also 5+ acres in vegetables, CSA.


Awesome!! I'm on fiery cross as well. It's amazing how much I'm picking up on the second time listening that I missed or forgot about the first time. If I'm home, I pretty much always have it playing, love the audible app!


----------



## hercsmama

I read them all when they first came out. Oh the suffering of waiting for the next one, kind of like waiting for the next GoT book. When will that man get it out?
I have all of the Outlander books, she has a new one due out soon, I believe.:thumb:
I was reluctant to watch the Starz series, but they did an amazing job of it. I can't wait for the DVD's....


----------



## JessW

It'll be a while. She just started writing the next one after Written in my Own Heart's Blood came out in June. Her, George R R Martin, and Jean Auel are the masters of making their avid readers wait... At least the Earth's Children series is done and I don't have to wait for those anymore, haha.


----------



## Taylor R.

I have a major fear that George R. R. Martin will kick the bucket before finishing GoT. Thank heavens I didn't start reading those when the series first came out.


----------



## lexierowsell

Taylor R. said:


> I have a major fear the George R. R. Martin will kick the bucket before finishing GoT. Thank heavens I didn't start reading those when the series first came out.



Ugh, aren't we all?!


Diverse organic, grass-based farm in Georgetown, Tx. 

Offering Rambouillet sheep(meat and fiber), East Friesian x Blue Faced Leicester sheep(DAIRY, meat, and fiber), small stature purebred Jersey cattle and ADGA Alpine and Nubian dairy goats. 

Also 5+ acres in vegetables, CSA.


----------



## Marchwind

Ahhhhh, Jamie . I have the latest book and I purposly am reading it super slow because I don't ant it to end. I sobbed so hard at the end of the first book, I knew I was hooked.

I'm in a bad way :Bawling: my chiropractor. Was able to adjust me, yay for that. I go back to him tomorrow. I'm still in a ton of pain and on top of that I woke this morning with a migraine that made me wish I could kill myself. I've taken two nap, I'm not dressed and I can't eat anything or I throw up, ugggggg! I need to eat though or I can't take any meds :sob::sob: I hate feeling so pathetic. I called off work tomorrow again for tomorrow.

I finally got my foster pup home, I Fel bad because I haven't ben able to take her or any of my dogs for walks . Thankfully she is a snuggler.

I can't even knit


----------



## weever

Hoo boy. Hope you feel better soon, Marchwind. That sounds miserable.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Hang in there, MW, I know how ya feel.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

so sorry you are feeling so bad, Marchwind! Feel better soon! :grouphug:


----------



## Miz Mary

ohhhhh Marchwind, so sorry you feel bad... try to sleep it off hopefully ......


----------



## hercsmama

Marchie, I hope by now you are getting some relief, how awful for you.


----------



## Kasota

Oh, Marchwind - I surely hope you feel better soon! 

I have not read any Outlander books nor seen any of the series nor do I know anything about it. The pictures are enticing. Maybe I should treat myself to a book...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I forgot to tell all you this back on Monday, but the episode of "The Originals" with my costumes aired Monday evening!

I haven't seen it yet. I don't have cable or satellite, so I have to stream it. And I couldn't stream it last night because I was busy with Philip putting together my new sales counter.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I also really hope you start feeling a lot better soon Marchwind! Would taking a warm bubble bath or a hot pack help? 

(Also, I just got a tracking number for Cyndi's wheel!)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Rest, chiro & muscle relaxers. If you take the relaxers, then please just relax!! Hope you feel better after tomorrow's appointment.


So ...... :banana: who wants to sit in the farm yard with me waiting for the UPS person?? 

I hope the UPS delivery person is the guy who likes dogs and not the lady who is scared to death of a barking dog. Cain't help it. My dogs don't like big trucks and will bark furiously


----------



## Woodpecker

Cyndi I would love too! 

Feel better Marchie.

Chemo is really tiring me out. I'm at the hospital all week except for Friday. Thank God I don't get chemo everyday!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Dreamie, you can do it virtually with me. Happy to share the moment with you!!! We'll sit and knit & spin until TUESDAY!!!


----------



## Woodpecker

Sounds like fun!


----------



## hercsmama

Count me in the knitting/spinning circle!

So, guess what?
My Ram will be delivered early Friday morning, instead of Saturday!!:sing::sing::sing:
I'm suppressing a full on squee here people, I've been waiting for him since August!!:sing::sing:
He's only just under 36 hours away now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nanner::nanner::nanner::nanner:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

So are you still coming Friday? Or on Saturday then?
I'm going to be waiting with you too, Cyndi! My wheels are getting here Friday though! :nanner:


----------



## hercsmama

Kelsey, assuming he settles in well, I'm still shooting for Friday.
Only concern I have is his paddock, and the "paca boys, are right next to each other. I'm less concerned about him having an attitude, than I am about the "paca boys just being scared silly for a day or two.:facepalm:
This guy is the size of a small steer for pete's sake!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Just watched the episode of The Originals that had my stuff. 

I saw an underdress in the background. 

No mittens? No baby socks? No other things? 

:sob:

At least I got paid. :shrug: Maybe there's another episode.


----------



## JessW

Congrats to everyone on the various wheel and sheepy excitements!! 

SF: I checked out your etsy shop when I first joined and you have some truly beautiful pieces so it isn't surprising at all to hear you're work is on TV, but still, how exciting!! I've never watched that show, but I will look up that episode to look for your costumes, which ones should I be looking for?


I just received my public health nurse certificate in the mail! This is what I want to do with my life, so to be certified is quite exciting 

Edited to add: SF I was doing a schoolwork reply in the middle of replying here and let my computer sit for a few and missed your post above mine about the episode. That's a bummer. Guess I'll just have to go back to your etsy shop to drool over your stuff there


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I'm wondering if my stuff is in the previous episode. There was supposed to be a baby. 
I'll watch it tomorrow and see.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

P.S. Congrats on your public health nurse certificate! :bouncy:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Is it Tuesday yet???
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
sorry if I'm so single minded
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I can't even properly pick on FR in this state of excitement!!!
.
.


----------



## Forerunner

Why don't you put some of that enthusiasm and pent up energy to good use and gift wrap your outdated old Traveler for me !

:grin:


----------



## Marchwind

Thank you all so much. I'm not much for complaining but I spent the last two days in tears and feeling totally pathetic. I couldn't do anything without pain and everyone wanted food and water and to be let outside. We all hit through it. My PB was so concerned he stuck to my side like glue and when I got up he stared into my eyes to see if I was okay. I feel like a whole different person now. I called off work again today to let my body settle.

Tonight I'm going to hear Michael Pollen speak. I'm so excited about this, I love his work.

Cyndi count me in on the waiting circle. Maybe we should get a Skype thing going?

SvenskaFlicka where do you stream the show from? Do you have a link?

Kasota you most definitely should read the books. Outlander is the first in the series, Diana Gabaldon is the author

Congratulations JessW on your certification! That is huge :sing:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

It's Thursday - MY FRIDAY!!!! yee haw!!!! :nanner: We got over 3" of snow last night - everything is coated with a beautiful frosting of white - it is beginning. The roads were awful this morning but we made it in to work.

And for all of you "highlander fans" out there, this youtube from Mr SvenskaFlicka makes my Thursday worthwhile. Enjoy!

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152492872802807&fref=nf

( i have a new favorite series of youtube commercials to catch up on - William Lawson!)


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

My mister is wondering why I haven't made him a kilt yet. He wants one. (Mainly he wants a utilikilt.

You can watch The Originals online free here: http://www.cwtv.com/shows/the-originals/ It's on their own website so it's not pirating or anything like that. There are limited ads.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

SvenskaFlicka, when you get that Utilikilt pattern down, let me know and I will definitely order a couple!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Will do! I have a traditional wee kilt patten to start from. Pocket placement will be the thing.


----------



## susang

I haven't lurked in several days :facepalm:. My daughter was visiting from up north. My granddaughter her daughter lives near us (few miles). Anyway from Thursday until Sunday we had GD and her three kids all day, busy, busy plus the sugar high after Friday.
My daughter recently started knitting with a vengeance, giving us lots more to talk about. Exchange patterns lots of fun and knitting got done after the kids left at night.
We also had Fiber Mania here over the weekend we had so much fun we went three times, hubby and I went once alone.
Now my daughter wants me to get my spinning wheels out and going again. Oh! and once they're out an extra could travel to her house.


----------



## Marchwind

Hahaha! Love that ad . I'm going to have to post it to my cousin's wife's FB page, she is a Highland lass.

I thought a true kilt was just a bit of plaid/tartan wrapped in such a way to create a "kilt", sort of like a sari.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

There are two kinds. The Great kilt is pleated and wrapped around and held with a belt. The wee kilt is sewn like a skirt. Both are real Scottish things.


----------



## MDKatie

I need help. I have a fiber block. I *want* to knit or needle felt, but every time I go to start, I just cannot do it. I picked up my felting stuff the other day, but after 5 minutes I put it down because I just wasn't feeling it. 

Now I want to knit, but can't seem to start! We are going camping this week...perfect time to knit! I even have a few patterns I added to my favorites lately, but I cannot seem to get the pattern+yarn+needles together. I am leaving tomorrow and don't have any projects to take!!! What is wrong with me?!! :facepalm:


----------



## Taylor R.

Katie, my answer to fiber block is to dig through my stash for something fantastically luxurious and make something small and fabulous for myself.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Forerunner said:


> Why don't you put some of that enthusiasm and pent up energy to good use and gift wrap your outdated old Traveler for me !
> 
> :grin:


Sorry! It is still in constant use as my plying wheel. Besides, the bobbins of the Traveller will fit my Lizzie.


----------



## Lythrum

I agree with Taylor, go dig through your stash and see if something catches your eye, then go find a pattern to match, see if that helps. For me, I haven't felt like knitting much lately and I have had to look for simple patterns. As soon as something starts to frustrate me I have been laying it aside. I need small things too so that I can feel like I am making progress.  Sadly, I haven't even been tempted to buy yarn the last few times I went in my LYS, the owner is probably wondering what happened to her income stream!


----------



## Marchwind

Another thing you could try although extreme, force yourself to knit on something you really hate or font enjoy working with. Have something dreamy sitting on the sidelines and force yourself to work on the dreaded thing first. In theory you will be do happy to be rid of the horrid thing that R you will gladly pick up the other. I get knitters block a lot, mostly because I'm such a slow knitter and it seems to ake me forever to get through most things. I'm sure if I could or would just sit and knit....... But I don't seem to have that luxury these days . I take it with me where ever I go and knit every minute I can get. I hope your ends soon.

I'm feeling much, much better now, pheww! That was one rough trip with pain. Thankfully I have nothing planned for the weekend so I will just lay low and knit . I have an excuse to just sit and knit . Thank you all again for the good thoughts and wishes.


----------



## MDKatie

Ok, I've picked out some patterns for some small projects that will hopefully get me back in to the knitting groove! I would like to make a hat mitten set for 2 babies, so those should go quickly. Maybe after I get those done I will be inspired to pick a really great project. :thumb:


----------



## featherbottoms

Marchwind, I'm glad to hear you are feeling better. 

Woodpecker, I hope your chemo is over for a while and you can rest up again. How's the scarf coming along?

WIHH, that's some nice looking jars of salsa. I'll bet it helps warm the body and soul this winter when it's so cold outside.

BBC, you do make some pretty yarn. 

Forerunner, I have often wondered how you get all these pieces made and still have a life .

hercsmama, did the ram arrive? I hope you have a wonderful visit to Kelsey's shop and hope to see some pics.

Lythrum, how's the tartan coming along? I didn't look at the article and have been trying to figure out how you knit and weave on the same project.

SvenskaFlicka, you shop looks so inviting, and adding that decoration to the tree was just a super idea. How's the new wheel coming along?

Cyndi, congrats on the new wheel! 

DBA, and anyone else going through smoking withdrawals - hang in there. It has been 21 years now since my husband and I both quit. It was a long time before we didn't have some kind of cravings, but now it's all we can do to be in the same building as smoke. It's nice to be able to breath. You will never regret your decision to quit.

MDKatie, did ya'll get to go on the camping trip?

JessW, congratulations on the certificate. 

Susang, it sounds like you had a nice visit with your daughter and granddaughter. Such good memories to be made.

If I left anyone out I'm sorry. I hope everyone is having a good fall, staying warm and safe, and doing lots of fun things.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. I'm going to weave on a wool/silk and mink scarf for a while and maybe watch a couple episodes of Downton Abbey while I weave.

eta: I had some personal stuff in here about being in a funk. I deleted it because I regretted posting it just after hitting send. That's what Kas is referring to in her post below.


----------



## IowaLez

Hi Guys!

I was able to go through the last couple of pages on this chat forum, and boy, you all are so busy! I hope those of you who aren't feeling well get better soon! And kudos to you who are working on projects, it is so nice when one has time to enjoy working on them, and have good end results that make you happy.

I am spinning some more of that alpaca/silk/firestar fiber blend, and writing in my journal, and kinda kicking back for a while.

This Monday is the final deadline for Stan to respond to my replevin small claims court action. So in maybe a week I will have the notice of the time and date of the hearing before the magistrate. I hope it is sooner rather than later, to get this show over and done with. It could take 2 weeks, tho.

We have adopted a Momma cat and three kittens into our crowded cat household here, we can't let them die in the forthcoming colder weather that will set in soon, or see them go hungry. The kittens are very pretty, but feral, so we have to tame them. Boy, they eat a lot of food! They are quarantined on the enclosed front porch. 11 cats in the household now!

So, I thought I would post two things:

When SF imported her older wheel from Germany, Marchwind asked about duty fees on antique items. So, I looked it up and here is a paragraph from the US Customs and Border Control website:
*What are the regulations on duty for personal and commercial imports of antiques?*

For U.S. Customs and Border Protection purposes an antique must be over 100 years of age at the time of importation. Antiques classified under heading 9706 in the Harmonized Tariff Schedule (HTS) are duty-free, provided the importer has proof of the goods' age (i.e. the year of manufacture). Certain items, namely original artwork, pearls, semi-precious and precious stones, stamps, coins, and collector's pieces (see 9705 for details) should be classified under other provisions of Chapter 97, (or 71 for stones) even if they are antiques.
****************************
Now, there also can be problems if you buy some things like, let's say, some antique embroidered table or bed linens online. Well, there are overall quotas for many things imported from certain countries and certain materials, and when the US national import quota for that product is filled, your linens will be help up by CBP until the next quota cycle begins and they will charge you a storage fee for holding it in their facility until then. Or they can return it to the sender, or confiscate it. It doesn't matter if they are used, or antiques by the CBP's strict standard of 100 yrs with proof of age or manufacture. The quota is a total quota regardless.
******************************



And then, I wanted to say that so many of us on here have rough hands and have trouble spinning silk fiber, which catches on the rough parts on one's hands. Well, after trying many hand lotions and scrubs over the years, I had found none that really helped. Except 2 months ago or so, I bought a bottle of the old Corn Husker's hand lotion and it has worked miracles on my hands! It is grease/oil free, and the active ingredient is glycerin. Well, I had tried pure organic glycerin before, mixed with a little water, and it was a real mess. But the CH lotion has other stuff in it that makes it work great. When I put it on my hands, initially is is very liquidy and slippery; and as I rub it in it soaks into my skin and gets sticky and tacky. Then I let it dry for about 5 minutes and the tackiness is gone, my hands are smooth and dry and I can get to spinning. None of the oil based lotions helped at all, and they left my hands oily and unable to spin anything. So you guys might try CH and see if it works as well for you!


Have a good weekend you guys!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Lez, that's wonderful about Corn Husker's Lotion, I had no idea! I will give it a try.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

My Ashford stuff is here!!! :bouncy:


----------



## Mrs. Jo

Wow, it's great that you guys are all so busy. There's nothing like the chilly fall to make me think about doing something with wool...So I am weaving a little, this time working on a scarf in angora and alpaca and it's making me want a 4 harness loom. I'm sort of thinking about one that's not too far away and is kind of reasonably priced. Well, it costs as much as the mason wheel did anyway. Weaving blankets sounds so very, very comfy right now. 
I have also taught myself to cast on, knit stitch and purl and to hold the string better during knitting so that is cool. Now what should I do? I kind of want to learn stocking stitch and to increase and decrease with the goal to make socks eventually. 
Had a big health scare recently- was feeling tired, cold, yucky ect... so I was thinking my thyroid was out and I needed to get to the doctor but my hubby says "you know you could be pregnant again." And I'm like "whaaat!" but sure enough I'll be having another baby in July. Surprised, but happy surprised.


----------



## hercsmama

:sing:He's here!!!!
Holy cats, he's a big boy!
He's a bit excited, and agitated right now, naturally. Just popping back out there every little bit to check on him, he should settle down shortly..


----------



## Marchwind

All sorts of news going on here. SvenskaFlicka I think you are having an early Christmas, woo hoo!

Mrs.Jo Congratulations on your big news!

Lez, keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well with the courts. Thanks for looking that up for me. I figured there would details that needed tending to.

Hercsmama, he is a handsome guy! What breed is he again? Romney? Corridale? Liester of some sort?


----------



## Kasota

Mrs. Jo - Congratulations! That is just awesome news! 

Kelsey, so happy your Ashford stuff came in. Woot! 

Marchwind, I hope you are feeling better. Glad the pain is less than it was! 

Featherbottoms, I understand about being in a funk. I hate it when I'm there and even though I know it will pass it still drives me nuts. 
Debi - isn't he just as handsome as you like! Oh, you must be happy! 

Lez, I hope all goes well with court. That stuff is always so nerve wracking. 

The craft fair I was registered for is tomorrow but I decided I'm just not going to do it. I'm on overload and just couldn't bear the thought of it. I called the person running the show and told them they could give my space to someone who is running out of room on their table. This fair is always really crowded and people's tables are stuffed to the gills so it will be okay. I just couldn't face it. 

Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## featherbottoms

Kas, was this the craft fair you and your sister were doing together? You had mentioned before that you weren't really excited about it this year.


----------



## hercsmama

He's a Columbia, that's a 5 ft. fence he is standing next too. Isn't he gorgeous?!


----------



## Kasota

Featherbottoms, yes - this is the one my sister and I do every year together. Neither one of us had the heart for it this year. It wasn't that I wasn't excited to do it but with everything on my plate I didn't have time to do it up the way I normally would do. Normally I have one of the best tables at the fair. This year, between everything that I've had on my plate and feeling more than a little hammered by family goings on...neither of us had the heart for it. 

Oh, well.... 

Oh, heavens, Debi! A 5 foot fence? That is one big boy. I have a hard time wrapping my mind around that. I'm 5 foot three. He would practically be looking me in the eye! How is he to be around? Be safe!

edited because I can't type


----------



## Pearl B

MullersLaneFarm said:


> How many times can I click on the LIKE!!
> 
> Thank You!
> Thank You!
> Thank You!
> 
> I _want_/*need *a faster wheel than my 19" Sonata. I tried a 24" Symphony yesterday and even on the smallest whorl, the difference wasn't much than the Sonata.
> 
> Is she a single treadle or double treadle?
> 
> Since it is a DD with single drive option, she should take the same jumbo flyer/bobbins as my Traveller!!!! And there should be a WooLee Winder that will fit it!!!
> 
> Oh I am Happy Dancing!!!


Congrats Cyndi!!

I rarely wander into facts. Yes bobbins should fit. At least they have on mine. I put the jumbo upgrade kit from my traveller on her.
I can't wait to see what you do with her. 
I don't know how to use mine to its full potential yet. I have learned how to use DD. Before I always stuck to the SD.

Well wishes to all!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Whoa, Debi, that guy is huge! And gorgeous!

Kas, it sounds like you made the right decision about the craft fair. The last thing you need is more stress.

I'm so excited! One of my bags was purchased at SAFF by a podcaster and the review is part of the latest episode. It's called Colors and Cocktails. I just listened and am happy (and relieved) that she likes her sock bag. It's a new podcast and they seem to be hitting their stride quickly. They are the women behind Vocabulary Yarn.


If you'd like to listen, here's a link to the website:
http://www.vocabularyyarn.com/colors-cocktails-podcast/


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Tonight just as I was closing shop, my littlest brother came in with a bunch of his friends. (I was open late for first Friday.) He was bragging to them about how I knit all of his hats, and pulled out a hat I knit him seven years ago as an example. They were all impressed with the yarn, spinning wheels, and really liked the loom. They also had some of my hot cider and cookies. They were lid and funny. 
It just made my night to have them come in. It just warmed my heart. I am so blessed to have family that appreciates what I do. 
It was a very good first grand opening day.


----------



## Osiris

Love the mittens FR. Like what's in 'em even more!  Okay slap my face!


----------



## Kasota

(((((Debi))))) Oh, what a rough day. I'm sorry your family is going through this. What a mess. 

Kelsey, I'm so happy for you that you had such a wonderful grand opening! Woot! And how sweet of your brother and friends to stop by.  

BBC, that is simply awesome news about your bag! And there you are on her site spinning on your hatbox wheel!  

It is fun to listen to PearlB and Cyndi so excited about their most wonderful new wheels. Cyndi, how soon until you get yours? 

It is cold and windy here today. The wind was shaking my little house. I got a lot of domestic stuff done yesterday. Did the laundry and went grocery shopping and washed the throw rugs and cleaned the kitchen and bathroom floors. Today I am hoping to put the blending board cloth on the custom board that was made for me and to also wash up some of the alpaca that I have. 

I have to find some good references on how to dye wool. I want to color up some wool from that enormous white fleece.


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota I'm sorry you are feeling so stressed by all your recent events. It is understandable. Things like that just make me feel like I have lost my center . Hopefully things will settle out. I often find that when I loose my center if I sit at my wheel awhile it really help.

Hercsmama hugs to all of you  Get familiar with the local/state laws now just in case. Have your son apply the 3 day rule. Say nothing, make no decisions, or have any conversations until after the third day. By then your son and you all will be thinking more clearly. Making decisions based on emotion won't help anyone. Keeping you all in my thoughts.

SvenskaFlicka that is so cool that your little bryotherwouldbring his buddies in and brag about you and your skills. I'm glad you had a good day. I had your opening on my calendar every time I opened my phone or my iPad it reminded me that it was your Grand Opening. My thoughts were with you all day 

BbC what fun that your BG was reviewed. I hope you will get lots of sales from this.

Cyndi biting my nails waiting with you. Pearl I'm glad your wheel is working well for you. Is it easier on your hip?

It's cold here, well not cold as in MN cold but it's Mich cold. Sometimes I think the cold here is worse since it is always damp and soaks deep into the bones. Grey dismal day today. That's okay it just makes me stay put and get stuff done inside that needs to be done. I have been so busy lately everything has suffered, including me and my critters. I've spent the last several days sitting and doing very little. My animals have taken full advantage of this and pile on me ever time I sit


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Which secret Hercsmama? :teehee:
But seriously, what a terrible way to spend the afternoon. I am so sorry. I'll be praying hard for you and yours. 
Cyndi, I can tell you right now that you should be watching for two very large boxes carrying your 30" wheel. That's a lot of spinning wheel. 
I'm just getting ready for day two of the grand opening. I think it will be pretty busy today. 
Kasota, I'm sorry all your family stuff is such a mess.


----------



## Kasota

Thank you all for the kind words. It means more than you know. 

Marchwind, your words are so very true and wise. And I can just imagine all your critters piling up on you. My little dog will come and stare at me or at my mom if we have been up and busy for too long. Mom says, "She wants one of us to make a lap..." 



> Which secret Hercsmama?


 Now THAT is going to drive us all nuts. LOL!! 

Tell us! Tell us! Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Nope. She made me promise.


----------



## Miz Mary

Thats one BIG ram Debi !! I hope he is nice ! So sorry about your son's marriage troubles ...

Marchwind, Im glad your feeling better, not fun feeling icky ! 

Kasota, Good of you to not push yourself too hard ( the bizarre ) !

Kelsey, you have a wonderful family ! 

I have my SIL staying with us now ..... FIL is declining .... it's tough, as this SIL has caused alot of family trouble in the past and is very hurtful .... but it is a blessing to have help ... she drives my dh nuts leaving lights on ....and we know she isnt to be trusted no matter how nice she is ( we helped her and her then husband move years ago with our trailer , they accused us of stealing from them during the move..... a calculator at that ! ) big family drama.... among other instances .... " THIS TOO SHALL PASS " Just a test to try our patience, need to continue to behave in a way God would expect from us ......

I hear theres a COLD/wind front coming in from Alaska this week ...... I hope everybody is ready !! I still need to cover the outdoor faucets !


I got my new Lani mini combs !!! They are so much smaller than my regulars !! Not real sharp either ! I cant wait to try them out ! 

Whats this SECRET all about, Debi ?!?!!!!! Are you pregnant ?!?!?!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

miz mary said:


> whats this secret all about, debi ?!?!!!!! Are you pregnant ?!?!?!


----------



## hercsmama

:shocked::run::umno:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Awww, Debi. I am so sorry. There is nothing worse than seeing your children hurt. Just stand by your boy and try not to burn any bridges. These things often take unexpected changes and can go either way. 

Your ram is gorgeous and sooooo different from your Barbados! 

Kasota, bless your heart. 

BBC, congrats on the success and recognition- that is really wonderful!

Kelsi, so glad you had a nice grand opening!

Today was opening day of deer season and we were blessed with a good hunt. Venison for the freezer!


----------



## kandmcockrell

Well, i feel like such a slacker. I have not knitted much, but i did pick up a present for my DH for Christmas. A banjo. He has a bunch of guitars and a mandolin i gave him a few Christmas's ago, but has wanted a banjo. I found a beautiful old one that was more than likely custom made. Now i just need to get the case and picks. He is going to be so excited!! I have not seen a stringed instrument that he could not pick up and play at once. I need to get the fish hat for a friend finished, then knit a hat for my SD for Christmas. Still need to work on stockings for all of us as well. 

Everyone is in my thoughts and prayers for all the trials. 

Love the tree sweater Kelsey.


----------



## Kasota

Miz Mary, I'm so sorry that your FIL is declining and glad that you have some help even if it is someone who has caused troubles in the past. Prayers that you survive any drama. (((hugs))) I know these are rough days for you! 

I want to start washing up some of that delicious delightful wonderful Suri alpaca that Debi gave me. Is it pretty much the same as washing wool excepting that it doesn't have all that lanolin in it? 

I put the blending board cloth on the board that was made for me and I got it on crocked. Booo! :sob: It all looked even on the long side and then when I worked my way around...the bottom portion gives it away. It is noticeable but doesn't impact the function. I suppose I could try taking it off. Maybe someday. For now I will use it as is. And I was trying to be so careful, too! Rats! 

My son called to find out what is going on for Thanksgiving. He is head over heals for this girl he's been dating for 7 months. Her family invited him to come for Thanksgiving and I could tell he really wanted to say "yes" but was feeling bad for not coming here for the holiday. I gave him my blessing to go and have fun. He's so happy it just does my heart good. 

At work we are closed up the day after Thanksgiving.  Four glorious days off to look forward to!


----------



## Kasota

Oh, I missed people posting when I was posting at the same time. 

WIHH - that is awesome that you have venison for the freezer! Woot!! 

KandM - that is wonderful about the banjo! Woooot!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

My wheel has left Oregon and due to arrive Tuesday!!!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning all...
Oh, sorry, I'm either a bit early, or very late.
Been a long couple days, helping friends shell corn or, rather, playing mud bog with very expensive equipment. My lord, spots so soft the nose cones on the head were hitting the ground and pivoting up, but the bottom of the head was 13 inches off the ground, meaning we were sinking 15-17 inches.
Obviously not ideal conditions, but, wait any longer and we will be dealing with rain again.

Hope all is well with y'all, even those of you *eh-hem* Debi *cough* who are keeping secrets, lol.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

WIHH, Congrats on the deer, our season starts next saturday, the field we finished today is one of the properties I hunt, judging by the Whitetail Highway that runs through the back corner of the field, and the deer damage all over the back 60 acres, I am counting on a good hunting season.


----------



## Miz Mary

Cyndi, your wheel was HERE , in Oregon ?!?! cool !! 

Debi, I was just teasing about the secret , hope I didnt offend ........


----------



## hercsmama

:kiss: Mary, don't be silly!
IT is VERY hard to offend me, especially on-line, where it is already so hard to gauge the intent of some statements.
But good lord, at my age I would have to shoot dh and then myself if that ever happened! LOL!!:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:
OK, I'll give, it really is quite silly. I use a 4x4 mule to feed my sheep, they know when they see me coming they are getting goodies. Needless to say, they will follow that thing everywhere it goes.
Sometimes, just for fun mind you, I'll just drive in big circles, or figure 8's, and have my own sheep parade about the pasture...:facepalm:
Now you can all share in my shame..:facepalm:
Dh keeps threatening to take a video and posting it on you tube. I know, I know, I'm such a goober..:facepalm:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I am honestly picturing you racing through the pasture laughing like a little girl and taunting the animals, yelling, Nah, Nah, Nah, nah, you can't catch me....


----------



## hercsmama

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> I am honestly picturing you racing through the pasture laughing like a little girl and taunting the animals, yelling, Nah, Nah, Nah, nah, you can't catch me....


:teehee: Yeah, pretty much....:facepalm:


----------



## Kasota

Oh, Debi!!! We need a vid!!!! Gotta love a playful heart!


----------



## crobin

That is so funny about the 4x4. Kasota, with three married children, we switched our Thanksgiving meal to Friday after, that way we can have a family celebration. I love Thanksgiving, it is my favorite holiday and my kids know it, so they all make an effort to be there.
Debi-love the ram, what a pretty boy.
We have three deer in the freezer now, won't have to worry about beef for a few meals and we are picking up the 900lbs of pork from freezer camp next week, BACON, BACON BACON!!!! 
Hugs and prayers to all that need it, hang in there. Have a great day.


----------



## Marchwind

Hercsmama :facepalm::hysterical::hysterical: That sounds so much like something I would do. Definitely we need a video!

DBA be careful of your back while you are out hunting.

Kasota, I hope your don has a great time. I also hope that your recent family drama won't hamper your Thanksgiving plans.

Cyndi 3 days!


----------



## Kasota

So here is what I was puttering with this morning.... 

This is from the blanket I got from MamaRed and her alpaca rescue efforts. I am quite frankly stunned. I can't stop petting it. I washed up just a wee bit of it yesterday and I can't believe how easy peasy it is to work with! 

There was not near as much dust and such as I had expected. MamaRed must have shaken it out real well before she mailed it. It was much easier to wash than that heavy lanolin fleece but I had the strange sensation that it was going to felt if I looked at it crossways. I actually thought I did mess up a wee bit of it but I did not. A tiny wee flick with my hand carders gave me this oh so wonderful cloud of silky softness. 

Here is a picture of my gargantuan blending board as well.


----------



## Marchwind

Mmmmmmmmmm, Alpaca!!!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yesterday was a phenomenal open house! I had people coming from a hundred miles away! They didn't eat all the cheesecake though. I still have a dozen mini cheesecakes. :bouncy:
Today I'm working on Etta the little Bavarian wheel. Her flyer assembly was so gunked up the bobbin wouldn't turn! I finally got her apart and WOW. Ick. Time for some steel wool. 
I'm also giving her lots of oil. Little spinning wheels like oil.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Here's the gunk:


----------



## Kasota

Oh, yuck! No wonder the poor thing couldn't turn properly! Just think how much better she's going to feel when you have her all cleaned up! I'm so glad your open house went well! Yay!!!! 

Today I am washing more fiber - really a little bit of this and a little bit of that. I have a friend at work who is really artistic and loves to needle felt. She has only ever worked with the bits and pieces of roving she can get at Hobby Lobby. She's done a lot of extra work for me the past few weeks and I want to make up a little gift basket for her to say thank you. She also sews and I found some odds and ends of vintage fabric for her as well.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

She spins!


----------



## Woodpecker

Boy I am so tired all the time. I am slowly getting my nurse's scarf done, I need to finish it before Christmas. I find that once I get into a project it goes smoother and faster.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

howdy, everyone! 

We filled our tags and got our limit with an 8 point buck this morning when it was 17ÂºF and a forkie yesterday morning. I am exhausted and tired but our freezer is stocked. Whew.

We battened down the hatches this afternoon and now we are ready for our first official "winter storm warning" tomorrow - with heavy snow and windy conditions through Tuesday with up to 10"-14" inches of snow!  :shocked: The trouble with snow this time of year means that whatever falls will be with us all winter. After the snow? SINGLE DIGITS TEMPERATURES. Oh my. 

So thankful we have all of our machines winterized, new tires on the Jeep, our firewood gathered, the garden harvested and in the pantry, and our freezer full of game. hallelujah.

oh, and lots of fiber. :grin:


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Look what I found today! I'm so excited! This is our did everything wrong- planted too late, transplanted, it got almost freezing after transplanting, the geese ate most of the plant, I forgot about it and it got buried under tomato plants. 



I have a few more on the plants that haven't popped yet and while it has frozen lightly the plant still seems to be alive, ailing but alive. I assume that itlll be dead by the end of the week (we are supposed to go from 60 to 30 by the end of the week). Bleck. Probably not getting above freezing, possibly snow probably sheet ice.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Ooo and I cast on my ring shawl, but it isn't photogenic yet. It's knot on 00 needles and the stitches are so tiny!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I have about half a bobbin full of thread now! I'm starting to envision a lace cowl.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Penny for scale.


----------



## Kasota

Kelsey, that is beautiful spinning! So thin and so even!  

Well, it's back to work for me after 4 days off. I don't wanna think about my inbox. I usually get 150+ emails per day. 

WIHH - hope you have all those hatches battened down! We are going to get somewhere between 6-12 inches of snow here. Hello, Winter! I have my snow blower dragged out and yesterday I bought a small one for my sister....they were flying out the door at Home Depot and they were down to selling some of the floor display models. 

WP, it was good to see you post!! ((((hugs))))

I hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning all.
Good to hear the northern folks are getting prepped for this system heading in.
Today I need to get the last of my meat birds butchered, add some straw to the dog house, probably add some to the chicken coop as well.
Might haul some more firewood up into the front porch.
Then I need to clear out part of my garage. Right inside one of the doors is where i hang deer when butchering, and right now there is a stack of lumber and a few bales of hay and straw, and a couple barrels of chicken feed. Deer season starts in 5 days, I want to be ready.
My wifes hours got cut at work again, thus our income has been cut, by about $1400 a month, glad we live the way we do, spending spring, summer and fall preparing for winter. Pantry is well stocked, firewood stocked, two pigs in the freezer, some chicken in the freezer, more to come today, and hopefully a deer or three in the next couple of weeks.
Bad thing is, we haven't done much Christmas shopping yet, and her car could use new tires. But, I have a nice 16 foot utility trailer parked outside that is worth quite a bit more than I paid for it. Thinking about selling it. I use it a fair amount, but I can always replace it later.

Well, I'm off to get my day started, y'all have a good day.


----------



## Taylor R.

DBA, sorry about the hours cut, but thank goodness we're a resourceful lot. It makes life a lot easier to know that at least everyone will be warm and fed. We are in the same boat right now with my hours getting cut back. I've been Christmas crafting like crazy to get presents and sell-able items done to help make ends meet.

SF, dang that little wheel is cute! And that single is TINY!

Thoughts go out to everyone up north preparing to weather the storm!

Debi, my husband is mindblown at the size of the new ram. He wants cattle when we have a little space because 'men have big, burly animals that could smoosh them'. He's now seen that wooly animals can crush you too, and I may have him swayed .


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Good morning all.
> Good to hear the northern folks are getting prepped for this system heading in.


we have a sayin' up here, "Procrastinators and layabouts freeze". This climate surely eliminates the riff raff in short order - at least in rural areas. And we kind of like it that way. :buds:


----------



## IowaLez

Debi,

Yes, Columbias are bred to be really huge sheep. Their wool is very nice, but their primary use is for meat lambs. Being so huge and all, their lambs are fast growing, so you get a larger weight or yield of meat in the same amount of time compared to other breeds. Their meat is really tasty, too. In general, the coarser the wool fleece is, the better the meat tastes, less "sheepy" or less lanolin taste. But when I did taste it one time, I thought it was pretty good. They don't take any fancy fencing to keep them inside the pasture or pen, the regular welded field fencing with a line or two of barbed wire at the top keeps them in just fine.


----------



## hercsmama

Hey all, everyone is, as usual so busy!:thumb:

The front is here, blew in a few hours ago and holy cats!
The temp at 5 am was 47, and it is now only 24. Wind is blowing at about 45-55, with gusts up to 60, it's bananas out there. According to this mornings news this wasn't supposed to get here until later this afternoon, and it shouldn't be near this cold now, so I'm guessing it is dipping alot further south than they thought it would. So ya'll check your weather reports, it may be worse than they are saying...
So much going on here, most all of it very unpleasant. Can't really get into it on-line, but it's getting really ugly.
Lez, that's the whole reason we got Shiner, I did quite a bot of research, and trail and error, and really love working with Columbia/ Rambouillet cross fiber. We are getting a few Columbia ewe's this coming weekend, and a Rambouillet Ram and a few ewe's next Spring.
Btw, did I tel ya'll that Shiner won Grand Champion Ram at the Nebraska State fair year before last? One of his Son's took it this year.
He is a powerhouse breeder, and just the sweetest thing ever. He really is a love bunny, and just melts when you scratch that soft spot right in front of his ear.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Ok let's see, chickens soaking in fridge, check
Some firewood hauled up, check
For sale sign on trailer in front yard, check
Clean garage, eh, do that later
Straw in dog house and chicken coop, check
Hay in each rabbit cage, check
Went to feedmill for more chicken feed, check
Ok, that's good enough for today, starting to feel sore and dont want to over do it.


I also walked down where I hunt, looking at game trails, in the process I jumped 3 wild turkeys. That's cool, its the first time I have seen any around here. I also found a patch of wild asparagus. I marked a tree close to it so I will be able to find it next spring.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Tomorrow is coming ..... that is all

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

:banana:


----------



## Miz Mary

Debi, sorry things are ugly at your place .... thats never easy .... good to hear you have ewes coming this weekend , that has to be a good thing !! 

Darn, DBA, sorry about your wife's hours being cut ...can be stressful ......

The wind is just starting to pick up here .....


----------



## hercsmama

It's snowing!
Love me some good old Nebraska snow!
It's still windy as all get out, and dh had to go to Kearney, as we have a contract with the Perkins, and they just had to have plumbing issues tonight.
Ds went with him, I'm sure they will be fine, dh is a very careful driver in this type of weather.:thumb:
Gs is down for the night, and I FINALLY have a little bit to relax.
So much hatefulness right now...we live a quite life, I like it that way as does dh, and all this drama, and heartache is just so overwhelming for both of us.

We had drama, and hatefulness at one time, we got rid of the cause, and are both very sad to see it trying to creep back in.

Ah well, this too shall pass..


----------



## JessW

I'm very sorry you all are going through that hercsmama. That is dreadful, I hope it passes through quickly and things quiet back down for you soon. 
I am quite jealous of the snow! It is pretty warm here again. I think we hit the 70s again. I don't love the cold, since I have a disease that makes the cold suck more for me (raynaud's), but I do love bundling up and all the other winterness. I also have a pair of mukluks that are just so dang comfy and warm that I am very much looking forward to breaking them out again. It cracks my family up that I ordered mukluks from Minnesota to wear here in SoCal, haha.

Kelsey that tree is incredible!! What city is your store in? I would love to be able to visit eventually!

I applied for a new job, which I desperately need. Having an anxiety problem does not jive well with being an ICU nurse... If you all could throw up a prayer for me to get the job, I would be very grateful.


----------



## Kasota

Tyler, good for you for all your crafting to make ends meet. Many is the year that a sold baby afghan or scarf kept food on the table or an electric bill paid. And so much more soothing to work on than flipping burgers for extra $.  

WIHH - how much snow did you get? 

Debi, how are Columbia and Rambouillets for lambing? Shiner sounds like a peach - a well bred and prolific peach. LOL! As for the drama - oh my heart sure does go out to you and all involved. It is no fun. No fun at all and the hurt and uncertainty about what will be and what the coming days will look like surely can't be easy. (((((hugs))))

Cyndi, I can feel your excitement all the way over here! I'll bet when the delivery arrives we will all hear your "Sqweeeeeeeeeeeee!" echoing across the land.... Happy Almost Here Wheel Day! 

Jess, I have a friend with Raynauds. Not fun. It seems like once she gets cold it takes forever for her to warm up. I've never seen hands that could turn pale blue so quickly. Knit something warm! Quick! I will for sure be thinking of you and saying prayers that you get the new job! 

We have been having a bit of a snowstorm. The snow total is really not all that horrible. We've sure had worse. The problem is simply how slick and icy it is under the snow. We've had some really bad accidents here. There was a 16 car pile up on the east end of town and a 21 car pile up on the west side of town. I am thankful that I live up on the hill and work up top of the hill. I don't have to travel down those really steep roads, which is a blessing when the weather is bad. Bless our own Hercsmama who called to check on me! Boy, that sure did warm my heart! 

So...I did something today. Something I am really rather excited about. 

I got an antique Superslanty.  

I figured what with all the woes in my family life I deserved a treat.  

Sqweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! :sing: :banana: :sing:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

A super ******!!! SQUEEEEEEEEEEEE!!

Pictures please!!!


----------



## Kasota

Here you go....

She was in an auction down in Mpls. I was at work but a person I have come to know on Ravelry bid on her for me. I had a max bid but got her for quite a bit less. She picked up another wheel for a friend who also lives near me and she's bringing that one up this weekend...so she's going to haul mine along with it! 

I am so excited! I can't wait... I can't wait....

eta: the person picking her up for me does a lot of wheel restoration. She'll do a closer look-see and see what we might need done. Either way, it's going to be fun doing my first restoration.


----------



## lexierowsell

That's a *beautiful* wheel. Drool worthy. 

Kas- I breed Rambos, and they are super easy lambers. Mine live out, and deliver both singles and twins with zero assistance. They're lovely, healthy, albeit a lil wild, sheep. They're also the most delicate lamb I've EVER eaten, and I eat lamb every chance I get, in every country I visit!


Diverse organic, grass-based farm in Georgetown, Tx. 

Offering Rambouillet sheep(meat and fiber), East Friesian x Blue Faced Leicester sheep(DAIRY, meat, and fiber), small stature purebred Jersey cattle and ADGA Alpine and Nubian dairy goats. 

Also 5+ acres in vegetables, CSA.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Oh my! Everyone is getting pretty wheels!


----------



## hotzcatz

Oooo! Pretty wheels! Hope it gets there soon!

Just a quick zip in and out so haven't had time to read all the posts. Things are crazy busy, been working on the other house. Been finding more to fix than we thought when we bought it, but progress is slowly creeping along. There's now functional water spigots in the yard at least. Maybe cold water to the house by next week. Still no power, but the electrician has the permit to start now. Still mostly clearing the yard of English ivy, some sort of dracena and a pink vine thing. Cutting back the mock orange to something less tree like. Ripping out the termite infested ceilings and the termite folks are scheduled to come out on the 25th. So, things have been busy and are likely to stay that way for awhile.

But, when there's a moment, I've been playing with a small table loom. It's a cute little thing we got at a yard sale about a month ago. Much easier to carry around than a spinning wheel, but nowhere near as pretty.


----------



## Miz Mary

Gorgeous wheel Kasota... love that lazy kate on there....and the turned spindles are so unique !!!


----------



## lexierowsell

hotzcatz said:


> ...There's now functional water spigots in the yard at least. ... Still mostly clearing the yard of English ivy, some sort of dracena and a pink vine thing. Cutting back the mock orange to something less tree like...



Sounds like you have all you need for your new (fiber producing) yard crew to come onboard... ;-) ... a few wee pygoras, a Jacob or two, and a couple Finns for good measure. 


Diverse organic, grass-based farm in Georgetown, Tx. 

Offering Rambouillet sheep(meat and fiber), East Friesian x Blue Faced Leicester sheep(DAIRY, meat, and fiber), small stature purebred Jersey cattle and ADGA Alpine and Nubian dairy goats. 

Also 5+ acres in vegetables, CSA.


----------



## lexierowsell

I was up late last night playing mad chemist with a new bread recipe (successful!), and I spend all my idle bread time combing wool.

This is my kitchen table at coffee this am...









Diverse organic, grass-based farm in Georgetown, Tx. 

Offering Rambouillet sheep(meat and fiber), East Friesian x Blue Faced Leicester sheep(DAIRY, meat, and fiber), small stature purebred Jersey cattle and ADGA Alpine and Nubian dairy goats. 

Also 5+ acres in vegetables, CSA.


----------



## Taylor R.

I finished two primitive signs and a snowman made from a felted sweater sleeve yesterday, also a little football hat for a special order. I love taking stuff somebody thought was worthless and turning it into something awesome. I dug for hours out at my dad's to find all the rusty hardware for one of the signs, and he looked at me like I was nutty when I found the spigot handle that was the final touch and did a touchdown dance.

Debi, give your son and grandson a hug from me and let them know we're thinking of them.

Hotz, sounds like the house is coming along!

Kas..gorgeous wheel!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kasota - your new wheel is wonderful!!!! Oh, I cannot wait to meet her! Have you any idea of her heritage? Is she Swedish, Finnish (that's what I suspect just based on her turnings), Tyrolean? what!??!!?!? The CPW gals on ravelry have incredible refurbishing and refinishing and restoring tips. 

We got slammed yesterday with a snowstorm (as you may have seen on the national news) lots of cancellations at work and we all got to go home early. :dance: :bouncy: :nanner: I enjoyed spending the day knitting and watching old "Tool Time" episodes via youtube and sipping hot cider by the fire. The snow continued throughout the night and we woke up to a total only about 6" or so. Just south of us they got over 16". 

Kasota, like you, when I am stressed, I congratulate and celebrate my survival by surrounding myself with things that I love.  And that's okay. 

Hugs to Woodpecker and Hercsmama going through such stressful times.  :grouphug:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I have to say again-- what a lovely wheel!!!

She could be Norwegian too. There is such a thing as a Norwegian Super ******.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

eleven spokes.:shocked: That's kind of unusual.


----------



## susang

Morning all, 
I unearthed most of both the wheels in storage. One I know worked, but nothing else, until today. It is a ****** missing one arm that holds the wheel, but that may turn up yet. All I know is it was in a trunk that came over from Europe papers inside had dates as far back as 1790 and recent as 1810. I'll post pictures later. Hubby is so excited about this makes it fun for me.


----------



## Marchwind

Hercsmama hugs to you.

Kasota, love K-bid. Great find, beautiful where. I can't wait to watch her come to life.

Cyndi we are waiting really hard. Starting to get impatient for news of your wheel :sing:

Jess, I am a winter person and I have Raynauds too. It is almost worse in the summer with a/c. I find that as long as my core temp. Stays warm enough my hands are generally okay. I think I have it in my feet too. Did you get Steiger mukluks? You will love them. They are the only thing that kept my feet warm through the many Minnesota winters. Like I said I love winter, so I am out in the weather a lot. My hands are by far the worst but I can't and wont give up my cold weather, the heat is far harder on my body than the Raynauds is.

Lexirowsell, good work on the fleeces

Last night my guild had their monthly meeting and out key speaker was our very own Rich aka Uglydogsfarm. He shows up here every so often, he is a big weaver and he and his partner raise Cheviot, Colored Merino, and Clun Forest. We all went to dinner then he presented his talk, about how they all got into fibers. It was fabulous. I had sent him a message and asked him to bring some of their fibers if they had any to sell. Well  my friend Jan and I desided to split a Merino fleece. We got a ram's fleece, pure black and so beautiful. I'll post photos when we start working with it. We are also going to go over to their farm for a day trip some time soon, I hope.

I also visited the guild library. I got a copy of Spinning for Softness and Speed and I got a copy of Ann Dixon's Inkle Pattern Directory. If this storm hits I'm set to sit and read


----------



## au natural

A pure black Merino. I'm so envious...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Tracking says Cyndi has her wheel!


----------



## JessW

Marchwind- I did get stegers and I very much love them! I wore them all last year and they helped SO much! My feet are much worse than my hands, if my feet are cold, I'm cold and it takes forever to get warm. It's interesting that different people have different presentations of the raynauds.


----------



## Marchwind

It is crazy! I'm glad you like your muks. Have you tried Uggs? They are good too. If you can see if you can find sheep skin inserts for your muks it really helps.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

It got here this morning. I spent 1.5 hours just applying wax & polishing all the wood & waxing the dowels.

Total assembly time was under 2 hours. It spins beautifully!
Ashford included some roving. That has been spun & N-plied. It will become a small bag for the Lizzie.

I had to stop to make supper. Back to it!


----------



## lexierowsell

Beautiful MLF!! Congrats, love your little family!


Diverse organic, grass-based farm in Georgetown, Tx. 

Offering Rambouillet sheep(meat and fiber), East Friesian x Blue Faced Leicester sheep(DAIRY, meat, and fiber), small stature purebred Jersey cattle and ADGA Alpine and Nubian dairy goats. 

Also 5+ acres in vegetables, CSA.


----------



## Kasota

Whooooooooooo hooooooooooooo! Cyndi, your wheel is so beautiful and so enormous! Having it next to the Traveller lets me see the size difference. 

You must be so, so happy!!!!    

Hope everyone is having a good day and staying warm and dry.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

MLF, I know nothing of wheels, but I do know beautiful wood. Is that wheel maple?


----------



## Lythrum

It really is a beautiful wheel, looks maple to me too.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Ashfords are made of New Zealand Silver Beech. They age/cure the wood at their factory for a year before using it in their wheels.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Svenska beat me to it. NZ Silver Beech. The Traveller (blond wheel to the right of the Lizzie) is also Silver Beech ... just 12 years older. The only 'finish' on the Traveller is tung oil and wax (and dust from the wood stove!)

Kas, the size of the drive wheel just blows me away!! It is a smooth spinning machine. I forgot how small the regular Ashford bobbins are. Bonus with having another DD Ashford is the 4 bobbins I have for the Traveller fit the Lizzie and if I want, I could put the jumbo flyer/bobbin on the Lizzie.


----------



## Pearl B

Congrats MLF! 
It is an impressive wheel.
And nicely joins your little family of wheels.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Bleck we hit a high of 36 with a wind chill making it feel like 26 (which is better than it was earlier because the wind has died down a bit). But we are suppose to have snow that stays around for a few days starting Thursday.  I hate cold but like snow. Go figure. I did get a bunch of work done on my shawl, pretending that I didn't have chores outside. I know you in the Midwest are laughing at my moaning about the cold. 

Mlf awesome wheel. I now have wheel envy and mines not even a year old. She must be a joy to spin.


----------



## Kasota

So PearlB and Cyndi both have these delightfully wondrous wheels. 

We should have a family photo album of people and their wheels.

Cyndi that is soooo kewl that you have parts that are interchangeable. Woot!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I have one more of these delightfully wondrous wheels in my shop. Just sayin' :teehee:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

My 2nd bobbin


----------



## Pearl B

Looks fantastic MLF!

She's a fast gal, 
I know the way I spend on fiber toys may make it seem like I don't have a budget, though I do. 
Fast as this wheel spins I'm hoping I can keep it fed :hysterical:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

So I posted about my new little wheel in the Antique Wheel Group on Ravelry, and rather than them all being like "pretty wheel" like I expected, they are all like ERMAGERD THAT WHEEL ONLY HAS ONE FLYER ARM YOU'RE GOING TO END UP IN THE HOSPITAL!!! They say it is going to fly off. If it didn't come apart when I was putting torque on it to get the bobbin off its not flying off spinning. And it's so light the wheel doesn't act off balance at all.
Then I said Philip was going to repair that flyer, and got several disagrees. Also was told I should just replace it. That flyer has 150 year old hardware and is really tiny. Where in the heck would I ever find a replacement?

I feel like they are overreacting. I also have full faith in my husband's abilities to make an identical flyer arm to balance things. (He's got a great one roughed out already.) I just doubt my abilities to paint the new arm to match.

Am I missing something major here? Can a flyer arm really just randomly fly off an old flyer?

Cyndi, I'm so glad you're enjoying your new wheel! I'm sending your bonus goodies for buying a wheel in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## Kasota

Kelsey, I just saw your post on Ravelry. I could about hear your disappointment in the reaction, too. ((((hugs)))) One thing to remember is that they have no clue what your experience level is and they certainly don't know how accomplished Philip is and how talented. I have heard stories about someone spinning with a damaged flyer and it coming apart and flying across the room and hitting someone. But that is not to say that YOU don't know what you are doing. I think they were just worried about someone getting hurt. They don't know what your level of knowledge is and they can't know what you know because you have the parts in your hand and they don't. (((hugs)))


----------



## Marchwind

SvenskaFlicka pay no attention to those people behind that Ravelry curtain :hand: 

MLF all your pictures are little 'x's so Ill have to wait to see you photos until I get home or go look on FB. I'm so happy your got her and that you are happy with her. How is your led feeling after so much time spinning on her?

I got an email from my younger sister today she included an article about the weather. I guess they have had 3 feet of snow in the UP so far and it's still coming down. We are in a winter weather advisory until Friday at 4pm. They are calling for 5-9" of snow. I look at the radar and there is nothing so I'm guessing this will be lake effect snow, pure and 
simple. tomorrow is my Friday so bring it on. I bought leaf bags yesterday, I know what I'll be doing this afternoon.


----------



## Forerunner

Marchwind said:


> SvenskaFlicka pay no attention to those people behind that Ravelry curtain :hand: .


Hoo Boy.

Been there; done that.

Amen, and......

I'm here tuh tell yuh.

Yeah, the Ravelry jockies got on my nerves, too.

Why, yes, MW..... I do loves me Uggs. Now I just need to start making boots......

Cyndi...... I know a young man who desperately needs to learn spinning.
........and no, I don't think your hair is already graying fast enough. :grin:


.


----------



## MDKatie

Hi everyone. Haven't been online much lately. Monday morning a dear coworker lost her husband suddenly. She got a call at work, and rushed out. We found out shortly later that he died very suddenly of cardiac arrest. He has 2 sons in their early 30's and they had a 12 year old daughter together. We're all just heartbroken for her.  It really makes you stop and think how fragile life is, and not to waste a single minute of it. And tell your loved ones you love them every chance you get.


----------



## kkbinco

"Can a flyer arm really just randomly fly off an old flyer?"

Only if there's a flaw in the wood. That arm has just as much support now as it would if the other arm was in place - the arms do not support each other.

Sure, the flyer is unbalanced so it is stressing the bearings a little, but you'd have noticed any damage when you cleaned and oiled the assembly or there would be an excessive rattle has you spin.

In a word...hogwash!

BTW: Pretty wheel


----------



## featherbottoms

Kelsey, did you get my pm about the naelbinding needle?

Cyndi, that is a beautiful wheel. There are so many talented spinners here!

It may not be official but winter has arrived. It was 20 this morning with a windchill of 10. Our high today is supposed to be 37 and 33 for tomorrow. At least we don't have any snow or rain.

The Pecos Valley Pottery's Guild show is this weekend. I ended up with 17 pieces and *may* be able to get one more piece finished today (I'm taking my pieces to Roswell tomorrow). I finished the mink scarf - I ran out of weft yarn - and have what appears to be enough warp left for a cowl. I found some handpainted 100% merino in my stash that looks good with the black wool and silk warp. It's thinner than I wanted so I may look once more for something more chunky. I've never made a cowl. Does chunky work??

Everyone seems so busy. Hope ya'll all stay warm.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yeah I did Featherbottoms. I'll just send you one when I send the socks. I just turned the heel on the last sock. (Finally! )


----------



## featherbottoms

Super cool! I am looking forward to both. I sure don't see how you have time to do everything you do, especially now with the store open.


----------



## Miz Mary

My FIL passed away last night ..... he was a Veteran, and passed on Veterans Day ....

We had his favorite cds playing all day yesterday .... he took his last breath as John Denver sang the chorus to " Country Roads..take me home " .....

God is a wonder .....

my poor hubby just wants to move forward but now we have to deal with out of state family visiting ...... memorial in a week or so .... 


On a good note, its blue sky but COLD here , I hope everybody in the path of the storm stays warm and cozy this week !


----------



## IowaLez

Well,

I went on the Iowa Courts Online website last night, and see that Stan is denying my claim to my belongings, and my son's claim. It doesn't say whether all of them or only part of them, but I called the Clerk of Court earlier and she told me the hearing date is set for the DAY BEFORE THANKSGIVING, at 11am!!! I can't believe they would schedule it on that day, when we have a 4 hour drive each way. And then on T Day, we have to drive 2 hours to get to my daughter's house to celebrate that holiday. How inconsiderate! 

PLUS, she told me she had mailed my copy of that response to our street address, not the PO Box, and when I told her my mailing addy was on the lower-down line on the Original Notice form, she remarked she didn't know that line was even on that form, and how surprised she was to find out from me it's there!!! How dumb is this Clerk of Court? I know it's a small, rural courthouse, but sheesh!! When I sent in the form to ask for the filing fee to be deferred due to my poverty, she didn't know that could be done for Small Claims; well, the form is right on the Iowa Legal Aid website!! It's no secret!

AND, they have alotted only 15 minutes for my hearing, so Stan must be contesting only a small part of my claim... He is just being as difficult as he can to harass me some more. I am eagerly awaiting this to be done and over so I can go get my stuff.

AND THEN, I woke up yesterday to find a spammer had hacked my server and the control panel password; I had over 520 rejected spam emails in my inbox, so the customer service people for my hosting company told me all the things I had to do to stop it and prevent it from happening again. It took me a good 1.5 hours to get things changed and secure again, a real hassle. My new passwords are created by a random generator and about 15 characters long, so I keep a big document on my PC and one copy on paper to keep it all straight. I'm supposed to change my cPanel password often, another pain in the tuckus. Oh, the joys of having your own server space and domain to manage...

Today my new set of bamboo crochet hooks should be in the mailbox. I also ordered two sets of Tunisian hooks, both 10 inch and a set with a 4 foot long plastic cable with a big bead on the end, made of bamboo; coming all the way from Shenzen, China, for dirt cheap and only 99 cents first class EMS postage. The ones I've had before were really nice. I love bamboo knitting needles and hooks, and the quality is high. Those should be here in another week, maybe less. Being so darned broke, I am going to make all my Xmas presents this year.

The Polar Vortex dropped just an inch of snow on us, but the temperatures are bitter, and the wind makes it worse. I was outside in the garage yesterday, and even with the new insulation in it, and warm gloves, hat and layers of sweaters and a coat, I was soooo cold in just 15 minutes, it was awful! My hands were ice cubes!

I hope all of you also experiencing this bad weather stay safe and warm! And your animals, too! I'm sending good karma energy to all of you going thru difficult times with health and family situations. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 7thswan

Miz Mary said:


> My FIL passed away last night ..... he was a Veteran, and passed on Veterans Day ....
> 
> We had his favorite cds playing all day yesterday .... he took his last breath as John Denver sang the chorus to " Country Roads..take me home " .....
> 
> God is a wonder .....
> 
> my poor hubby just wants to move forward but now we have to deal with out of state family visiting ...... memorial in a week or so ....
> 
> 
> On a good note, its blue sky but COLD here , I hope everybody in the path of the storm stays warm and cozy this week !


I am sorry Mary, my thoughts and Prayers are with You and Your Family.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Miz Mary, I'm sorry. Yes, God is a wonder ... a Vet on 11/11 ... take me home.



> ERMAGERD


:rofl: I'm going to bbe saying that all day now!

FR, I showed Bumble how to drop spindle. He thought it was pretty cool, but hasn't picked up the spindle again. I just asked him if he wanted to do some spindling, "Maybe later". Get that Indian head flyer/bobbin set up on the treadle base & we can tackle _you _spinning next time I'm down. (That would definitely lead to more grey hair)

Katie, my greatest fears are that Paul or one of my children would pass before me.

Lez, This will be just the initial hearing of the petition. Nothing will be decided by the judge that day unless you & Stan can come to an agreement before appearing before the judge and present your agreement to the judge. The judge will want to know what items will be returned and in what timeline (i.e. before such and such a day). You can request that the judge order a sheriff or state police be present at the exchange of items.

Otherwise, it will be rescheduled for a full hearing (usually about 2 months) with perhaps a court order of arbitration before you appear before the court again. Do not be surprised by this. It is normal proceedings.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I'm sorry Miz Mary. God is a wonder.

:rofl:

This is for you Cyndi:









That's where I picked up that phrase... :teehee:

Also:

Hello, my name is Kelsey, and I am addicted to antique wheels.

http://lincoln.craigslist.org/atq/4752311907.html

Thoughts?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

MizMary,  so sorry for your loss but we all know it was God's perfect timing. How wonderful that you were able to care for him and be beside him for his last moments. What a privilege and great responsibility. You cared for and served him beautifully. Who could ask for more? 

MLF_ yee haw on the new wheel!!!! I am curious how the double treadle feels on such a big wheel since I am a dyed-in-the-wool single treadle gal and obviously you are a DOUBLE treadle gal!

lez, hang in there. You are closer than you were.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

MizMary, my condolences for your loss, but I cannot imagine a more fitting time/way to go home.


----------



## Woodpecker

So sorry for your loss MizMARY Mary.

As soon as I finish chemo I will be over and you can teach me how to spin Cyndi.

I ran out of yarn for my nurse's scarf. It's a 200 yard skein on #8 with 36 stitches. Thankfully the lady I got it from had another skein. How do you all think 400 yards will be? I hope its not going to be too short.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Miz Mary said:


> My FIL passed away last night ..... he was a Veteran, and passed on Veterans Day ....
> 
> We had his favorite cds playing all day yesterday .... he took his last breath as John Denver sang the chorus to " Country Roads..take me home " .....
> 
> God is a wonder .....


I'm so sorry. You were such a treasure in his last days, giving him the precious gift of spending those days with people who loved him.


----------



## featherbottoms

Miz Mary, so sorry for the loss of your FIL.


----------



## Marchwind

Hugs MizMary! I have to agree that this was the most fitting of ways to make an exit from this world. If he was able to choose how he wanted his last breath to be he did a fine job of orchestrating it all. I am glad he had you there helping him these last few months. May he rest in peace.

Lez, if you have receipts or documentation/proof that these things are yours or your son's make copies to take with you and leave them with the judge. Make sure you mark each paper with your case number as well as a name, address and phone number. It sure can't hurt to leave it with the judge. As WIHH said, you are closer than you were. Each day brings you that much closer. You only need to do this one day at a time.

MDKatie, how very sad for your coworker . Life is fragile.


----------



## Taylor R.

Miz Mary, so sorry for your loss. I'll be keeping you and your family in my thoughts. Give your husband a hug from all of us here.


----------



## BlueberryChick

IowaLez, hugs for you with so much to manage right now.

MDKatie, I'm so sorry for your friend's loss. A friend of mine just lost her husband of 24 years, suddenly to a heart attack.

A little over a week ago, we closed on the sale of my childhood home. It was tough to sell the home my parents lived in for all of their married life, as well as the place I spent the first 22 years of my life. The people who bought it made it easier, though. They are a very sweet young couple with two little boys. The children have already claimed my old playhouse. It was at one end of my dad's workshop. It has it's own entrance as well as scaled down windows and a built in kitchen. It was nice to know that the house and yard will continue to be loved.

I had a nice lunch out today. Two of my closest friends work in Andy's (DH) office and they invited me to lunch to celebrate my birthday (it's in a couple of weeks). They are both clever gift givers and here's part of what they had for me:








It's sheep soap, made with sheep's milk, a sheep cookie cutter and get this, my own blend of tea! My friend Lisa went online to Adagio tea and created a blueberry cream tea blend just for my birthday! How cool is that? It's Kay's Birthday Blueberry Blend. Not pictured are the shortbread cookies and biscotti to accompany the tea. Guess what I'm having tonight?


----------



## IowaLez

No, Cyndi,

This is the actual full hearing. It's just a simple small claims court action, and not complicated at all. That's why I'm going the Small Claims route, to avoid being in District Court, with an actual judge. I would have to hire a lawyer, and do all sorts of legal actions and maneuvers and it would take 9 months to be done with. It would cost me more than my belongings are worth.

Depending on how many of our items he contests, the hearing will go as long as needed to wade through it all. If it drags on more than the scheduled 15 minutes, all the following cases get pushed back on that day's schedule. However, since he hasn't sent us copies of his filings yet, it's highly possible he's only denying a small part of our claims, hence such a short hearing. He is supposed to mail us copies of his Appearance and Answer forms he filed, and once we see them we'll know for sure what the deal is and what we'll have to prove. If we don't receive it by Friday's morning mail, I am calling his stupid lawyer to make sure it gets done, it's the law.

We don't have to do any mediation, or come to any partial agreements beforehand, or anything else, we go head to head right on that date, and I have the burden of proof. I have a folder with a huge pile of proof documents in it; in fact, it fell off the bookshelf onto me the other day, and put a big bloody gash in my cheek, it's that heavy! And the Magistrate will order how things go, what possessions we get to go get, and the day and time we can go to the property to get our things, and I have some say in that. In Iowa, Small Claims stuff is heard before a local Magistrate, not a higher-level Judge. 

And yes, I have to contact the sheriff's office ahead of time, to have at least one officer present to keep the peace (it's a tiny office with about 5 officers), and under Iowa law, we or the sheriff can break into any locked buildings he refuses to open for us! So we'll be sure to bring a big crowbar and other tools to be prepared to do just that. In fact, I am going to print out that page from the official government Iowa Judicial Branch website that says we can do that under state law, it quotes the exact number and section of the Iowa State Code, to show the Sheriff if needed.

I had very clear instructions from Iowa Legal Aid about it all, I spent some time with a lawyer on their staff, plus I consulted a private attorney, too, about what I should or shouldn't do. So I am totally prepared for this, to blow Stan out of the water with my big guns fully loaded! 

Without the judgement there is no point in trying to plan or negotiate anything, Stan could agree to terms on the phone or in an email, and I could rent the truck, pay the gas for us all to go there and back, and when we get there he can just say "Oh, I've changed my mind and I'm calling the sheriff if you try to come onto my property." And then I'm out at least $600 for nothing. 

Stan can't be trusted as far as I can throw him (which isn't even one inch) about anything, he's made that very clear to me already. And the Magistrate can either make a ruling that same day, right there and then, or he could postpone a ruling to mull things over for a few days and mail us the judgement decisions.

This hearing is going to be great entertainment, I'm not intimidated at all, whether he has that stupid lawyer (we both know him a bit socially, and I think he's a creep) representing him or not. I'm confident I can handle this. I just can't roll my eyes or make faces when Stan or the lawyer are saying stupid stuff, so I'll have to control any urges to do that or to laugh.


----------



## IowaLez

And Miz Mary, I'm really sorry to hear your FIL died. He did pass on an auspicious day, I will say that, very fitting. You and your husband have my deepest sympathies and condolences.


----------



## MDKatie

I'm so sorry about your FIL, Miz Mary. Sounds like he picked the perfect time to go, though. Hugs to you and your DH.


----------



## Kasota

LAC, I hate winds like that. They just have too much energy in them for me. Drives me nuts. 

Kelsey, I can't imagine that wheel is going to sit there too long....  

PearlB, what did you name your wheel? Sounds like she has an appetite! lol! 

Marchwind, I heard the UP is really getting hammered with snow! Hope your sister is doing ok! 

MDKatie, I am so sorry to hear about your coworker's loss. How heartbreaking! 

Featherbottoms, sounds like you have been more than busy! I'd love to see some pictures of your pottery!!

Oh, Miz Mary, my heart just goes out to you. A veteran on Veteran's Day going home to the tune of "Country roads...take me home...." ((((hugs)))) Sure keeping you and your hubby in my thoughts and prayers. 

Lez, hang in there. It sounds like you have a good handle on things and what you need to do. 

WP, I'll bet you would love spinning.  Bummer about running out of yarn and so glad you were able to find more! 

BBC, I know you talked earlier of deciding to sell the childhood home. I didn't realize it had come to pass. ((((hugs)))) That is so cute about the little boys finding that playhouse! That has got to make you smile! 

Kelsey, ROFL!! "addicted to antique wheels...." Oh, you make me smile. I don't see an orifice...or did I miss it. Are you going to take a look at it?

The person on Ravelry who helped me find my Super ****** said to be careful...antique wheels are like potato chips. LOL! 

So true. While I was waiting to see if I would get the SS I kept peeking about and I found this one. One would think I would be satisfied with the one antique...but... oh heavens... I had been in contact with the seller and she's just the sweetest person. There is a chunk taken out of the flyer. She's going to send more pictures and actually she and her husband are going to make a vid for me because the wheel is a bit of a drive. What am I THINKING?????


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I don't think there is an orifice on that wheel. I talked to the lady who has it and she said she got it years ago because it matched her decor.
She is going to take more pictures of it and send them to me. I don't know that I'll get it. The drive wheel is awesome, but the flyer is a problem. Sigh.


----------



## Pearl B

Miz Mary,

I'm sorry to hear about your FIL. Sounds like he had a beautiful, loving transition. That was an awesome gift you and your hubby gave him :bow:


Kasota,
You said jokingly once, it's an illness. I truly think it can be and I have it. :sob: :hair

I know I don't know how to fully use her yet and needing to ply I got my little e-spinner going. Now I'm looking at e-spinners. I only used this one a few times before I took it apart to paint. Now that I'm getting more familiar with it I'm kinda liking them.

I'm mad I tell you!!! :hysterical:

I'm still thinking of what to name her


----------



## featherbottoms

Kas, sorry for the confusion. Our fiber guild is entering a booth at the Pecos Valley Potter's Guild annual art sale this coming weekend at the Roswell Convention Center. Many booths are ceramic and pottery related but they open it to all forms or art, and they consider the fiber crafts to be an acceptable art. I think this is the 33rd annual, but it's my first time ever having anything accepted to a juried show - or any kind of show for that matter (except the county fair last year). 

I'm confused about the wheels. Are you and SvenskaFlicka looking to buy the same antique wheel?


----------



## BlueberryChick

Kasota, be careful! Once you get two wheels in the same place, they start to multiply very quickly.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

No, we're looking at different wheels. I kinda doubt I'll get the one I posted. It's a Frankenwheel.


----------



## crobin

Good morning all! MizMary, I am so sorry for the loss of your FIL, my prayers are with your family. MD Katie, how awful it must be for your friend, my prayers are with her. It is cold here in Southern Texas and the wind is really gittin after it, I keep expecting to see the pacas looking like fuzzy tumbleweeds rolling around the pasture. 
I am in need of advice on a spinnning wheel for a beginner. I have never spun before, have no idea how, but I have beautiful alpacas and a great loom and now I want to learn to spin. Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you, have a great day.


----------



## Marchwind

Corbin where in Texas are you, name of a town. Do you have a guild or LYS near by where you could find someone to help you or you could take lessons?

As for what wheel is a good one well....... It all depends. Do you have a price range? Have you seen a style of wheel that appeals to you, or anyone wheel that speaks to you?

Personally I like Ashford wheels, they have been around for ages, they are stil made, they are easy to repair and to get parts for, they are easily expandable as your spinning knowledge evolves. My first wheel was an Ashford Traditional, I bought from a friend for $150. It is still one of my favorite wheels. You can find then fairly cheaply.

Look around on Craig's List and eBay if you find something you think you like copy the link and post it over here so we can look and help you evaluate the wheel.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Another beautiful snowy morning here in the northwoods and 14ÂºF. 

I had to shovel my way in to the office this morning - the first time for a long time to come. 

We got about 2" of snow yesterday and last night on top of the 6" we already have - and like I said, with our overnight/morning temps down to 0ÂºF this weekend, this white stuff will be with us in all likelihood until April (or longer). 

We had 7 deer greet us this morning instead of the normal 6 we usually attract. The does start "herding up" this time of year- there is safety in numbers through the winter from the timberwolves and help in finding food sources, I suppose. I opened the garden gate so that they can clean up the leavings. 

The smaller area lakes are skimming over and I even heard a neighbor talking about measuring his lake shore to make sure he can ice skate this weekend. 

Many folks around here will clear the snowfalls off of their lake ice and keep it smooth for ice skating - lots of lake hockey games and ice skating goes on here all winter. Some folks even string lights out to the ice for night hockey games and skating. I find that so charming.

This will be the first winter weekend for me where I can devote myself to the glorious winter-time activity of just "being one with my fiber". (sigh)

I am knitting two projects right now - one on US size #1 needles and one on size #10 - this really seems to help my carpal tunnel rather than worsening it. :shrug: If I get achey while knitting one project, I swap out to the other. 

I also have 6 filled bobbins that are calling to me - we shall see what is to become of them. 

Oh, Kasota and SvenskaFlicka, I hear you. Those "old girls", those beautiful, old , scarred-up, chipped, and bruised antique wheels - they just break my heart. Like the dogs and cats I see on the Humane Society commercials, I just want to save them all...every last one of them. 

and yet, I can't. :sob: To do justice to the lucky few that reside here, I cannot possibly bring them ALL inside and fix them up. But maybe our Philip can develop a side-business and you could "foster" a bunch until they are fixed and rehabilitated! :teehee:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Oh, Kasota and SvenskaFlicka, I hear you. Those "old girls", those beautiful, old , scarred-up, chipped, and bruised antique wheels - they just break my heart. Like the dogs and cats I see on the Humane Society commercials, I just want to save them all...every last one of them.
> 
> and yet, I can't. :sob: To do justice to the lucky few that reside here, I cannot possibly bring them ALL inside and fix them up. But maybe our Philip can develop a side-business and you could "foster" a bunch until they are fixed and rehabilitated! :teehee:



Maybe we can...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Lezlie, That is Wonderful!!! Go get him!!!

Kas, that is a Gorgeous wheel!!! The broken whorl won't impede your spinning .... and she is Gorgeous!!

I have a couple of antique wheels I have decided to sell. Both are working wheels, both have cranky personalities & are persnickety to spin with. One is a late 1700's Irish style Saxon wheel (or so said the Spinning Wheel Slueth when I contacted them a decade ago). Paul forged a new conrod for it. 




























The other is a small Lithuanian ******. The ****** needs some tender loving care ... bits of small wood pegs to hold parts together (instead of multiple toothpicks/odd twigs). I'll have to get a picture of that.


----------



## Miz Mary

THANK YOU all for the thoughts and prayers ...I know they help ! Strange to have it so quiet around here... no oxygen machine... no motor for the bed mattress .... no phone calls ...

Sounds like a glorious weekend WIHH ...... 



Dearest Hubby .... I was telling him I was thinking of making one of the 3 bedrooms a guest bedroom .... ( one is for us and the other is my craft room ) he laughed and said "why not a quilt room and the other a fiber room ?! " BLESS HIS HEART ! Im not going to do that, but I will use the closet and under the bed for hidey spots  !

I will have a spinning wheel in the living room again ...... maybe my table loom as well ! Hubby likes a home that is lived in , not for show thank goodness !


----------



## MDKatie

Oh man! All this talk of spinning wheels!! There's an Ashford traditional wheel on CL for $500 and I really want it but I don't know if I can spend the money now...especially before Christmas!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

MDKatie that is kind of high for a USED traddy- or is it new? New unfinished goes for $565.


----------



## hercsmama

Miz Mary, I am so sorry for your loss.
I know what you mean about the quite..when we lost Daddy back in January, it took me several weeks to get used to it.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

A brand new one comes with goodies too, wool, a lazy kate, etc.


----------



## MDKatie

Here's the ad. I can't tell if it's a single or double drive. Is there an easy way to tell (can you tell I know nothing of wheels?!)


----------



## Kasota

I'm mad I tell you!!! 
PearlB - we are all right there with you in one way or another. LOL! 

Featherbottoms, I hope the show turns out to be all that you dream of! Congratulations on being accepted to a juried show! Wooot! 

BBC, they must be like mice.  

Crobin, good for you for wanting to learn to spin! I am not the best spinner in the world but there is something so satisfying about it. I agree with Marchwind on the Ashfords. It's really nice to be able to get parts or upgrade and add do-dads and whatnots as you go. I see a lot of Ashford Traddys around for 300.00 and you can sometimes find them for 150-200 if you are willing to bide your time. In the meantime - why not try a drop spindle? 

WIHH, I think you must have more snow than we do here. I didn't even have to shovel this morning. Yay! 

Svenska, I can see you with a wheel restoration business. I'm sure Philip would take to it like a duck to water.  

Cyndi, ty for the kind words on that wheel. I didn't think the broken whorl would impede spinning. It's nice to have more expert advice, though. I am honestly inclinded to bring her home. The seller is making a vid for me. I also want to make sure there isn't play between the hub and the axel. I know that can be fixed but it probably wouldn't be cheap. The seller is asking 275 and is willing to come down on the price. So we will see what we see after I get more pictures and the vid. She's actually in driving distance. I could theoretically pick her up this weekend...

Miz Mary, my heart so goes out to you and your DH. Sometimes silence can be so, so loud...


MDKatie, I have seen those wheels go for way, way less! If it is used that would be a high price unless they have extras with it. She has that set as a single drive. Some will do either one. I have an Ashford Traveller that can be used as either single or double drive. In a double drive you will see two loops in the drive band. 

Here is a vid for you - Ask the Woolery Series: Scotch Tension, Irish Tension and Double Drive Differences 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDecQOjCqR8[/ame]


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Kasota, we've actually been seriously talking about it. Philip has the skills, and I kindof know what I am looking for. That wheel in Lincoln is not what I am looking for, but there is another one that is cheaper-- but no pictures.

:teehee:

No one showed up for my knitting class tonight. Three people who said they were going to come, one of whom had me reserve a place for her, just didn't show up. :viking: 

So I'm home updating inventory online and knitting. It's a good evening.


----------



## Marchwind

MDKatie that is a single treadle. The flyer/bobbin assembly looks funny, the whorls look odd to me. $500 is a very high price for a used Traddy. There are several used Traddies in the Michigan CL and most all are between $200-$400 depending on age, and what all us included. Keep looking, or buy a new one.


----------



## Kasota

Oh, Kelsey that would simply be grand! There are so few people to turn to when new pieces / parts are needed or if something needs a fix.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

There is a listing on the Lincoln Craig's List for an antique wheel in working order that was used by the seller's great grandmother. They want $150. There are no pictures and so far no one has answered my phone calls. Or e-mails.


----------



## Marchwind

MDKatie how close are you to Silver Springs? There is one for $375, look on the Washington, DC CL. I can't copy and paste just now.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Spinning Wheel Repair

Philip NEEDS this book.


----------



## Kasota

I just have to say I really love this place. :grouphug:


----------



## hercsmama

Good morning all.
Baby it's cold outside! 4* right now, thank goodness not too much wind. Yesterday we managed to get all the way to 21*. Feeding time is such a joy in this, you know it's cold when you have a runny nose, and it freezes BEFORE you can blow it! LOL!!:yuck:
DS is doing alright, naturally stress is our friend right now, but things are coming together.
He is moving to Broken Bow, as he just feels the need for a fresh start, and a new beginning. So to that end he is looking for work out there, and a house. It looks like he has found a rental, right across the street from the elementary school, a block from a really nice day care, and 3 blocks from the Head Start building. So a perfect location for a single Dad.
Please keep him in your thoughts as he tries to pick his life up and make a new one. He's even enrolled himself in a parenting class, and managed to still pee clean through all this. Bless his heart, he really is trying..:thumb:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

G'mornin all. I thought it was cold here, but Debi has me beat, I'm 15* warmer.

I just saw on the news, Bismark ND, right now is -11*, there are parts of northern Alaska that are much warmer than that.


----------



## Kasota

Good morning, everyone! 

Debi, you must be so proud of your son. It sounds like he is really doing all the right things in the midst of a very difficult time. Good for him! Tell him we are all rooting for him!  

DBA, it's a tad chilly out there there for sure! Snowy, too, but at least I am not living in Gile, Wisconsin. They got hit with 4 feet of snow. 4 feet!!! http://www.duluthnewstribune.com/content/snowfall-reaches-4-feet-northwestern-wisconsin-community

Here in my neck of the woods it's 8 degrees outside and the wind chill makes it feel like -3. Brrrrr. 

Hello, Winter. 

I'm so glad it's Friday!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

It's 10Â° here. We have a small sprinkling of very fine snow on the ground. When you go outside it's like the air is full of glitter. 
Tomorrow is both the opening day of deer season and the local craft show. I was going to send Philip to the craft show so I can man my store, but he might get a deer. And I'm not feeling keen on packing up my yarn to go to a craft show when I have a store. But the lady running the craft show is a friend of mine and is really excited to have me. 
I don't know what to do! :hair:


----------



## Marchwind

Good morning! We are a balmy 27 this morning and snowy. We are having perfect lake effect snows, gotta love living near a big lake. Here is a radar shot from this morning of lake effect snows happening. I'm where the red pin is.

DBA, there is a phenomena that happens between MN, ND area and Alaska. I don't know if there is a name but when I lived in Northern Minnesota you could predict what weather was headed our way but what was happening in Alaska a few days before. It has to do with how that jet stream flows.

Hercsmama bless your son's heart. You should be proud of him for really putting the effort in to make this work for him and his son. BTW I keep forgetting to tell you. Several weeks ago we had a woman come through the checkpoint and she was from Kerny (sp). I of course talked about you but since I didn't know your last name I couldn't give it to her. Anyway, it always makes me think of you all when I have a passenger come through that is from or doing to an area of any of you


----------



## JessW

50* here. I'm doubting we'll see snow this year if it's still this warm. 

Hercsmama I'll keep your son and family in my thoughts, I hope things start getting better for him soon.


----------



## Taylor R.

In the low teens here, wind chill in the single digits. Apparently that doesn't stop my son's grade from going out to recess. His sensory issues mean that he feels the cold much more intensely than the average person, so it's become a problem. They've lost him twice already this week, once when he ducked out of lunch and hid in his classroom and read instead of going outside, then once when he hid in another teacher's office that opens to the playground. I have no idea why they are even going out for recess as none of the other grades are. Sigh...I hate not having any say in these things without a lengthy process.

Stay warm, everyone! I'm thinking a field trip to see Hotz sounds mighty fantastic right now!


----------



## MDKatie

Marchwind said:


> MDKatie how close are you to Silver Springs? There is one for $375, look on the Washington, DC CL. I can't copy and paste just now.


I'm about an hour and 20 mins away from Silver Spring. That ad must have been posted last night, because I didn't see it when I searched earlier! That's a little more in line with my budget!! I have a craft show coming up Dec. 6th, so maybe if things sell well I'll actually be able to afford a wheel!! 



Kasota said:


> I just have to say I really love this place. :grouphug:


Meeeee tooooo!!!!!!! :thumb:




hercsmama said:


> Good morning all.
> So a perfect location for a single Dad.
> Please keep him in your thoughts as he tries to pick his life up and make a new one. He's even enrolled himself in a parenting class, and managed to still pee clean through all this. Bless his heart, he really is trying..:thumb:


Great news for him!! I wish him well! Got to love single dads (and moms too I guess...can't leave them out. hehe)


I am loving this cold weather! It feels like the holiday season!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

it's cold. I am at work for now - then off to a movie date with my sweetie. It's a military tank movie,  but still...it's a date. and a movie. and maybe popcorn.  Stay warm, everyone.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I've seen used Traddys go for $175- $350 TOPS.


----------



## Miz Mary

blue sky and 36* here ! We had tiny snowflakes and ice rain last night, but nothing froze here...in the city it did - all the streets are icy ! 

Step son is here from Texas, been nice to see him , but wish it was under better circumstances ! 

That would be so fantastic if Phillip got into wheel repair ... I bet there is alot of need !!


----------



## hercsmama

Friday 11/14
29Â° | 17Â°

Partly Cloudy
*0*% Chance of Precip.

  Saturday 11/15
24Â° | 4Â°

Snow Showers
*70*% Chance of Precip.

  Sunday 11/16
31Â° | 9Â°

Clear
*0*% Chance of Precip.

  Monday 11/17
20Â° | 7Â°

Partly Cloudy
*0*% Chance of Precip.

  Tuesday 11/18
33Â° | 19Â°

Clear
*0*% Chance of Precip.

  Wednesday 11/19
40Â° | 25Â°

Clear
*0*% Chance of Precip.

  Thursday 11/20
45Â° | 22Â°

Partly Cloudy
*0*% Chance of Precip.

  Friday 11/21
43Â° | 24Â°

Clear
*0*% Chance of Precip.

  Saturday 11/22
42Â° | 23Â°

Partly Cloudy
*0*% Chance of Precip.

  Sunday 11/23
42Â° | 27Â°

Snow
*60*% Chance of Precip.



We're having a heat wave this coming week!


----------



## MDKatie

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I've seen used Traddys go for $175- $350 TOPS.


Thank you! I will definitely double check here before I buy anything! It's nice to have some guidance!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Heat wave? No, I'm waiting for the almost yearly 50Â° on Christmas when we get to go for our traditional Christmas walk. 
I remember wearing shorts on Thanksgiving many times as a child. This is the earliest cold and snow we've had in Nebraska since 95 and the Halloween Blizzard. 
I don't like this cold.


----------



## hercsmama

It's for sure gotten crazy cold, crazy early, but at least it will be in the 40's by next week!
I don't mind the cold, but these single digits, with below zero wind chills are pushing things a bit...


----------



## BlueberryChick

The weather is definitely the topic of the day. It's even chilly here, highs in the 40's today and lows expected to be in the 20's tonight. Not exactly bitter cold, but a good 10-15 degrees lower than usual for mid-November.

We went into Columbia this morning for Homeschool Friday at the museum. One of the guys there, not sure what his title is, does a history lecture for us. It's way more interesting than it sounds; he does a great job telling stories about famous people and bringing them to life.

Andy (DH) has started taking Friday afternoons off as much as possible, so today he went for a walk with us, "us" being our two younger children and me. The kidlets have a favorite climbing tree and wanted to show off their skills.








And Abby the Ginormous Dog posed nicely for me:


----------



## Kasota

Kesley, some things in life should not be messed with. Deer hunting is one of them. How many days is the craft show for? 

Marchwind - how much snow did you get? 

Jess, where in Cali are you? I know a bunch of people in Cypress - mainly through work because we have a sister site there. 

(((Taylor))) Refresh my brain on what grade your son is in... 

MDKatie - I hope the craft fair goes well! 

Drive safely, Miz Mary! Ice on the roads is a pain. 

Debi, you ARE having a heat wave! I could so love to get some temps in the 40's! 

BBC, it looks like you had a simply wonderful day! And how awesome that your DH is trying to take Fri afternoons off. The kids look like they are having fun and Abby looks like a sweetheart! 

So I am knitting on my 4th hat and it comes to me as I sit there enjoying the soft click and swoooosh of the needles that my stitches look really even. I stopped kniting and stared at them for a while and I petted the 1/2 finished hat and just marveled that I could knit such even stitches. There was a quiet whisper in my back of my mind, half hope and half wonderment...and it said, "I think I could knit some socks..."


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota maybe 2" and they are saying more tonight.

I went to look at a wonderful house today . No pictures, will let you know if anything happens. I'm not holding my breath though


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

You sure can knit socks! ! !
It's just a one-day craft fair. Nothing big. I'm paying rent on this building so I'm staying here! 
Marchwind, keep us informed on the house! 

My hubby is getting all his hunting stuff together. I hope he gets a good one! 
I finished a pair of duffers for myself today. I still need to felt them. Maybe I'll knit another pair-- maybe I'll work on my Ticklepenny socks. :shrug:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I walked the property today that I hunt on. Tomorrow morning it will be about 16* or so when I head out.
The whole time walking today I kept thinking, I really wish I had some nice wool socks, a heavy knitted sweater, and a thick knitted hat for hunting.


----------



## featherbottoms

Ok, I gotta ask. What's a Ticklepenny sock? 

Kas, as pretty as your crochet is I don't see why you wouldn't do just a well with knitting. You'll be an expert in no time. You'll be so busy knitting you won't find time for spinning or weaving or crochet or.... maybe not even that outside thing you do... oh yeah, work. How's your mom?

Good luck with the house Marchwind.

BBC, that's a nice family you have there. Beautiful dog, too.

WIHH, how was date night at the movies?

hercsmama, it sounds like your son and gs are going to be fine.

Dba, maybe by this time next year you will have made yourself all those things and you won't have to wish for them anymore.

We were without water in the rv for over 30 hours because of the mid teen temps. Finally thawed this afternoon. We have a 30% chance of snow on Sunday, the day I'm scheduled to work at the art show. It's a 75 mile trip one way and I'm not sure I'll go if it's snowing. Actually, I know I won't go if it's snowing.

Good luck to everyone with deer season. I hope all of you have a freezer full of venison soon.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

The Ticklepenny sock pattern was in the last Knitty. I'm knitting them out of an earth toned crazy ball. Size 0 needles. 
I hope everyone stays warm and cozy!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Ticklepenny socks
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf14/PATTticklepenny.php


----------



## BlueberryChick

SvenskaFlicka said:


> The Ticklepenny sock pattern was in the last Knitty. I'm knitting them out of an earth toned crazy ball. Size 0 needles.
> I hope everyone stays warm and cozy!


Those are beautiful socks! With heavy laceweight on size 0's, they would take me forever. Please keep us updated on your progress.

And yes, Abby is an awesome dog. She was abandoned outside our vet's office several years ago and needed to go to a home in the country. The vet says she's probably purebred Great Pyr-- like a rug with feet, just about the most laid back dog ever.

On one of our walks recently, my 9yo daughter stopped in the middle of the road to explore something in the dirt. That's the fastest I've seen Abby move, maybe ever. She took off toward her as if she were thinking "Kid down! Emergency! Kid down!". Once she saw everything was okay, she went back to her usual pace. (It's a back road and we rarely ever see a vehicle on our walks and she had stopped on a straight stretch, so little danger.)


----------



## Kasota

Marchwind - oh do keep us updated on the house! 

Svenska - Those Ticklepenny socks are so cute! The name makes me smile. Thanks for posting the link, Cyndi. 

BBC, Abby sounds like a treasure. 

Featherbottoms, thanks for the kind words! Mom is doing okay. The great baby shower disaster continues to impact the family. Going to be a lonely Holiday season for her. My brothers are not talking to us. Sigh. I don't understand how sons can do that to their 88 year old mom, especially a woman who is so sweet and kind and never has a bad word to say about anyone. 

We are simply trying to not think about it and instead stay focused on good things and small pleasures of the day. Like this little pillow that my sister gave my dog. It is about 6 inches square and our dog is in love with it. She carries it around so that if she decides to take a nap she has it handy. She'll nap on the floor with her head on that pillow or hop up on the couch and get her pillow positioned just right...and then put her head on that pillow and take a nap. It's hard not to smile when watching her funny antics! 

I'm going to spend some time doing a bigger overhaul of the upstairs. 1/2 the space is where I have my bed, a tv and my computer desk. The other 1/2 is crafts - my sewing machines, spinning wheels and many many many containers, drawers, baskets and bins of yarn and fiber and cloth. I want to do a major shift-about with things and make space for my Super ******. I am going to build some shelves to go above my windows so I have a space to put books. That will make things tidier as right now they are strewn about everywhere. I'm looking at a smaller table for my sewing machine. Right now she's sitting on a table that is 6 feet long which takes up a lot of real estate. If the space where that huge table is could be freed up I could use it for my spinning wheels. There is a window right there, too. I have another space that literally has bins stacked up and if I free that space up I can set my loom up there. 

I think I have my work cut out for me. LOL!


----------



## Taylor R.

Kas, you sound exactly like me! Sure the house is small, the room is small, and nobody who lives in a home of today's average size would consider how to fit more into it, but we're far from average! My little guy is in first grade, by the way.

I got called in to work this weekend, which is fantastic because a decent paycheck around Christmas is always a welcome thing, not so awesome because it seems we may have a stomach bug floating around the house. Seriously, I didn't work two weekends in a row and everyone stayed perfectly healthy, I go to work and come home to two kids throwing up.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

But your new wheel is a spider wheel, Kasota! Surely she can just hang from the ceiling!


----------



## Kasota

Ah, yes. The Vertigo Wheel! LOL! She will just scurry up a wall and into a corner and park herself....


----------



## IowaLez

Hi My Friends!

I have some awesome, wonderful news to share!

A low income apartment has become available in a complex right across the street from my daughter's new farm property in Osceola, IA! 

Instead of having to wait months for one, this one became available just a week or so ago, and I have claimed it before they can even advertise it!! And it will be mine! I have to be moved into it by December 1st, or it will go to someone else, and so we are planning to get me and what possessions I have right now with me, moved down there by then, right after Thanksgiving! 

So I am really giving great thanks, for this to be happening on a Day of giving Thanks!

We are driving down for me to fill out the application on Tuesday! I have to pass a background check, and I've never had so much as a parking ticket, let alone anything else, plus a credit check for outstanding unpaid utility bills, and since I haven't had one in 18 years, I can pass that check too! My son and his gf, Brittany, are paying half of the security deposit as an early Xmas gift, and I can make small payments for the rest, although my Mom has said she would happily pay it for me! She is also very thankful and happy about this!

And my kind and caring psychiatrist for the last 6 years is writing a letter to have my wonderful, loving cats as "service animals" to allow them to be with me! They truly are saviors of keeping me safe, sane, and not be totally depressed and crying all the time. I couldn't live without them, ever. They love me unconditionally and don't yell at me, or heap intimidation, verbal and emotional abuse on me, threaten me, nor humiliate me in public like "someone" has done for years.

This is one of the most bestest and super-duper things to happen in my life, at such a critical time of need! I am so uber-grateful that something, a higher power, karma, or whatever is looking out for me right now!

I feel so blessed! Please sen me good energy that all goes smoothly for me in the next week! I send all of you my Love and greatfulness for being my fibery, caring friends, altho you are all long-distance and online! You all have been so kind and caring to me over the years! I LOVE ALL OF YOU!


----------



## hercsmama

Lez, that's fantastic news, so glad things are looking up a bit for you.

BC, I bet she is purebred, as she is the spitting image of my Maggie


----------



## featherbottoms

I would like to give some recognition to my weaving instructor. She has been featured on the Cotton Clouds website for a Zoom Loom pattern she designed. Here's a link to a short piece about how she came up with the design

http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...-95--.html?soid=1103899334052&aid=bufvboYQqE8

and here's a link to the pattern page

http://www.cottonclouds.com/shoppin...n=Weave+Knit+Wear+Excitement&utm_medium=email

I don't weave on a pin loom but I think it's cool that she's done this.

She's also been commissioned to design a vest and/or towel kit for someone else, but I don't remember who right now. I did get to see the yarn she'll be using and pretty much fell in yarn love with the colors. I'm looking forward to seeing what she comes up with. She's really talented in design and color so I'm glad to see this for her.


----------



## hercsmama

OH MY WORD!
I just got the best news from my darling daughter!!
No, she is not pregnant...buzz kills.:facepalm:

BUT, her dh is being published in some prestigious Psychiatric paper!
It's a study he headed on Cinema-therapy, don't ask me what it's about, I have no idea. But how awesome is that?
I do know he works with mostly younger people, dealing with depression, and some serious schizo affective issues, and apparently, has had some really good results with using some sort of cinema therapy, I guess they just watch movies? 
I have no idea:facepalm:.
But, yea, it's a really big deal for him, and we couldn't be happier!


----------



## Marchwind

It is no small feat to be published, especially if it is a well known publication. Very exciting!

Lez that's great news! Here's to a smooth move and may everything else go your way and all the pieces fall into place.


----------



## featherbottoms

hercsmama, that's excellent news.

IowaLez, seems like things are working for you just now. Good luck your new home.

Taylor, if you have to do overtime, this is a great time of year.


----------



## Kasota

Oh, IowaLez, that is just wonderful news!!! What a grand thing to have your own space and you get to keep your cats, too! Wooot! 

Featherbottoms, your instructor sure is talented! It's amazing what can be done with those zoom looms. 

Debi - oh you must be soooo proud!!!! Woooot! That is just grand news. What wonderful thing for him to be recognized like that!  

So... I have spent the entire day re-arranging and re-organizing, dusting cleaning and clearing out. It's amazing! It's going to work... it honestly is going to work! I will have room for my wheels and a nice little corner for my loom. And it's going to be really pretty and look relaxing instead of looking like I am living in a storage closet. LOL! 

I have a few things to get to make organizing a bit better but I can pick those up tomorrow at WalMart.  I can't wait until the morning.


----------



## JessW

Ugh. I had a nervous breakdown/panic attack at work yesterday. So now I don't have to stress about being an ICU nurse anymore- they're putting me on light duty (desk job) until they find another position for me in the hospital. It's a relief and a disappointment all at the same time. I'm a control freak and used to thrive under pressure (which is a requirement in the ICU) so cracking under pressure and losing control is weighing heavily on me. I'm going to see a psychiatrist Monday, yesterday made me realize that my anxiety is truly out of hand and I need someone to help me get a hold on things. I had depression/anxiety when I was younger, but had things under control for a while, but since my dad died a year ago it's all been downhill (the fact that he spent a week in my ICU before he passed hasn't helped at all either). So I could use a few more prayers/good energy/thoughts/etc...
Luckily, spinning is super relaxing! It's so great to get my mind off of things and focus on transforming wool into yarn. I am really happy I found this group of people who share a passion for fiber crafts and are super helpful and supportive as well.


----------



## JessW

Kasota- I'm in the Mojave desert about halfway between Los Angeles and Las Vegas. I don't really know where cypress is... Is that Northern California? I'll have to look it up


----------



## hotzcatz

Are you folks doing winter time again so soon already? Didn't you just get summer organized and now *poof*, it's gone? Sheesh! Too many seasons to keep track of over there! I think I'd get dizzy.

Well, here's today's weather, I guess:









I'd been under the house fussing at plumbing and came out to find a rainbow. Maybe there's hope for the new old house after all. 

Progress on the "new" house has been going slowly. Apparently, galvanized iron plumbing will rust solid if nobody lives in the house for twenty seven years. So, all new plumbing is needed from the meter in the yard on up. Urgh! It's gotten as far as up to under the house so far but there's still about a third of it left to do, mostly the smaller stuff that attaches directly to the fixtures. Not sure if the drains from the fixtures work, although, the drainage works from at least one of the toilets, you can pour water in and it goes away. That's a huge plus, believe you me! Doubt any of the sinks or showers will have working drains, though.

I'm really seriously glad we don't get freezing weather, we'd have to do something with the plumbing to keep it from freezing, wouldn't we? Typically, around here (at least on the older houses, the newer ones have gotten more modest or something) the plumbing used to be hung outside the house and usually painted the same color as the trim.










The vertical silver pipe on the front is a vent pipe and the pipes over on the side are part vent and part drainage. The supply water in wanders around in smaller galvanized pipe so it doesn't show up as well.

Stay warm over there you folks!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

wow, Hotzcatz, thats amazing about plumbing being OUTSIDE. Up here, our cutoff valves for our outside spigots are 12" INSIDE the house so as to prevent freezing. 

People design their seasonal cabins up here so that they can be "drained" of all the water to prevent winter freezing when they are uninhabitated, antifreeze is poured into p traps, toilets are drained out, hot water heaters drained dry, etc. Its a whole different world. 

Lez, I could not be happier for you! Sending lots of prayers your way!

JessW, I am so sorry about your issues- but I can recommend a great book, by one of our own in fact. "Just Keep Knitting" by Lonna Cunningham aka Frazzlehead. 

Everyone else, stay warm, enjoy your day, good hunting, and have a blessed Lord's Day.


----------



## Kasota

JessW, I'm so sorry you've had such a rough go of things. It's wonderful they are finding a different role for you at work. I'm so sorry you lost your dad. ((((hugs)))) You've had a very high-stress year and you work in a high-stress environment. Time to take caer of YOU! Glad you are getting some help. Keep spinning and knitting!! And we are here for you, too! I think most if not all of us have lived through some crazy times in our lives where fibery goodness got us through. Oh - Cypress is southeast of Los Angelas.

Hotzcatz, yes indeed it is Winter again in the frozen northland. You have your work cut out for you with your new-to-you house! Plumbing in a pain. When I had my farm I ran the waterline to the barn myself (350 feet worth) and buried it 6 feet deep. Most people would go 5 feet, but my friend's place froze up one year and theirs was only 5 feet. I simply cannot imagine pipes on the outside of a house. The view from your place sure is beautiful!! 

WIHH - I just love Frazzlehead's book!  Great suggestion! 

I learned something yesterday. No matter how careful you are with your lapcloth it is not a good idea to card white wool while wearing black pants. hahahahaha


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Philip has not gotten a deer yet. It snowed all day yesterday-- a beautiful, soft, straight down snow like in Minnesota. I have very rarely ever seen snow that wasn't sideways in Nebraska. 
Today my brother and his wife are coming to visit us! I'm excited. I don't get to see them as often as I would like. 
I hope you all have a blessed and restful day.


----------



## hercsmama

Men!
After the guys said no deer this year, as we just do not have the room, dh and ds came home awhile ago with a huge Mule Deer doe.
She is currently hanging in the garage, and I have no idea where she is going after that.:facepalm:
The guys told me not to worry over it, as apparently they intend to turn about the whole thing into sausage, but seriously. She is probably around 150# dressed, she really is huge. That's a lot of sausage!
Her hide is gorgeous, and I told dh to somehow cram that into the freezer so we can tan it later. Need to go read Frazzles blog posts on the sheep hide she recently did....:sing:

Jess, I was having major anxiety issues several months back, due to being of a certain age, and that whole nonsense. It was nothing for me to have one good panic attack a week.
Well, I was reading up that for a lot of people, it is partially caused by a Magnesium deficiency. Started taking 400mg of Magnesium a day, and about 2 weeks later I realized I was so much calmer!
The general nervousness that had always been there was just gone.
It's been several months now, and I can honestly say it works! Haven't had a panic attack this whole time, and I am just so much better able to cope with everything.


----------



## Taylor R.

Debi, I wonder what kind of magnesium dosage I could do for my little man. His anxiety meds help a teensy bit, but I hate giving them based on miniscule improvement. I'll have to ask his developmental ped. next time we're in.


----------



## susang

To anyone having major panic attacks, my heart goes out. I am 66 and have had anxiety for as long as I can remember. In the past few years it has escalated, probably because I had a knee replacement fail and then had to have three more to gain any ability to walk. about six months ago I started therapy to deal with the emotional breakdowns and it was working, facing issues I had buried for 50+ years. My sister is 13 years younger and I have rescued her all her life, literally, when she was born my mother was not capable of caring for her. Many things happened and I buried them and tried to let it all go, but that doesn't always work.
I finally started dealing with past issues and the breakdowns were so much better, until two weeks ago when my sister announced she was moving out. Living with us now is the fourth time in 12 years after she gave up on guy she was with. The last time almost four years ago she came with some of her belongings but no shampoo, cream rinse, feminine products, underwear falling apart... and a mountain of debt well over $30,000, Oh! and no car. We took her shopping, let her use our car, put her on our cell phone plan, everything. She works we only had her pay minimum so she could pay her bills. Well now she is doing well new boyfriend lalalala and I am the 'crazy' bad guy again.
I am almost at an all time low DH is trying to help with kind words and talking to me. In reality I was to start smashing things, screaming. In the past week she has come over a couple times to get stuff and my anxiety goes sky high. 
It really is best she is moving it is more the timing and the guy another 'ick'. I just have to hold it together until Dec 15th and then I won't have to see her again. Also I will get my room back yeah. 
Sorry for the venting, but honestly felt good. My point my heart goes out to people with panic attacks, they are no fun and leave one tired, embarrassed and wishing for any other reaction to stress.


----------



## hotzcatz

Maybe calcium might help? That's usually used for calming, isn't it? The traditional glass of warm milk, although why it has to be warm and not chocolate, I don't know.

Meditation and acceptance are helpful in some cases. A lot of times it stress can be caused by things you have no control over and trying to change them doesn't do any good except to cause more stress.

Or just some meditative knitting, spinning or weaving. Not only soothing but makes warm socks this time of year.

Shootz, Kas, I shoulda had you help dig the water line. I think it's about three inches deep along the sides of the carport. Might only be two inches, though. We don't want the water line in the sun since it's PVC and sunlight is bad for PVC. Over on the Kailua-Kona side of the island, they just leave their waterlines running across the surface since it's all rocky there. I think that's a bad practice since in some places all the waterlines for a group of houses run along the side of the road and if a car ran on them it would be a mess. Not to mention the sunlight weakening the pipes.

Is it cold enough to let the deer freeze in the garage, Debi? Cut it up into smaller portions so you'd be able to bring them inside to thaw and eat and just leave the rest on a shelf or something? I suppose you could always can it, but that would be a lot of jars of deer meat. Deer jerky? Give it away to someone and write it off on taxes? What does one do with a whole deer? We don't have that issue around here. 

We do get feral pigs to eat occasionally, but if your deer is a problem, you could dig a hole and bake it like we do with the pigs. They call an underground oven an "imu" and it was quite popular with Hawaiians before they had metals for ovens and such. While baking the pig, you throw a huge party called a "luau" so there will be folks to help you eat it, too. Folks still throw luaus with baked pigs but it's more of a very special occasion sort of thing now. Hmm, since there's supposed to be a macadamia nut orchard on the property behind the house (it's too overgrown to go back and look so I'm not sure what's up there just yet, but anyway) if there's a mac nut orchard up there, then there will be pigs up there, too. We can build an imu in the back yard and be able to have a party whenever we catch a pig. Oh, you're doing the frozen thing at the moment, aren't you? Can you dig an underground oven when the ground is frozen? 

The proper way to roast a pig is to dig a big hole. Something about half the size of a small pickup usually, bigger if it's a really big pig. Then line it with big solid rocks, a'a type of lava doesn't work well, you want the pahoehoe or blue rock type. Fill the hole with logs and have a bonfire with more rocks added in here and there. Usually it's best to tell the local fire departments although if they do all show up, there will be enough to feed them. When the fire is down to coals, toss a bunch of banana trunks on the fire, layer with banana leaves, then put the prepared pig in the hole. Add in about a hundred laulaus, a few turkeys or whatever else you want to bake in there, too. Cover with more banana leaves, ti leaves, then a tarp, then about a foot of soil and leave it for most of the afternoon. Usually a pig roast is started the evening before. Folks will start showing up bringing more food with them, all the assorted side dishes. By the time the pig and laulaus are ready to come out, it's pretty much a major party. It can last for several days although there's generally plenty of pig leftover, too. You could do that with your deer?

Hmm, we cook pigs deeper than we bury water lines.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Debi, Congrats to the guys. I jumped two getting out of my truck yesterday afternoon. That was all I saw yesterday. Today my son and I went out, jumped two more, possibly same two, I took a shot, knowing i shouldn't, but did anyway, missed.
Once we got to where we sit, we counted 8 more, all too far away.
After sitting in the woods for a while, it started snowing. When it started getting late, meaning dark, we left to come home, we had about 3/4 inch of snow on us.
Coming home, two does ran across the road in front of us, I tried to ram one with my truck but it was too quick.
So after first two days of season, we are still without any venison.

Will head back out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## featherbottoms

hotzcatz, I'm curious, are you a native Hawaiian? I love reading your posts and seeing the photos you show us of your island. I could live where it never gets cold and water lines can lay on the ground.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Oh Jess, I'm feeling for you. Glad you're going to talk with a doc.

Debi, how exciting for your son! What an honor! I bet you're busting at the seams with pride.

Kas, want to come organize my room? I've been asking Paul for years to build me cubbies to help organize ... instead he picked up recycled wire shelves. They worked some until I switched rooms. Now I have a couple of shelves & colored totes (more recycled items). It's kind of a sore point for me right now since Paul has turned our 'shared' room (looms & leather work) into another workshop for himself with my looms pushed against the wall with his leather & stuff hanging from them. He's been able to build himself the work countertops & storage space in his new room but I still wait for my cubbies. :sigh: I showed him a picture of what I want when he asked what I would like for Christmas (and the price of them). He tells me, "I can make that for you!" I know, Theni tell him ... Then I gently remind him that I've waited over 5 years for them to be made. Maybe this year.

That is a lot of sausage. Do you have a pressure canner? Meat is so easy to can. If you flesh out the hide, you can store it as rawhide until you are ready to tan.

Hotzcatz ... what's a laulau?

I actually enjoy the cold, snowy weather now that I don't have to go to wirk & have no reason to be out in the weather except to get to the barn.
Winters have become a time of total relaxation & all day fiber time.

Oh! New on the homestead is a smokehouse for cold smoking (not for cooking). The bacon I had curing went in today. We have some kinks to work out with the smoke flow venting because of the wind, so they'll be back in the smokehouse tomorrow. Hams should go in later this week. They're currently curing.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Philip didn't get a deer today either. Oh well, his tag is good one way or another until the end of January. 
I'm going to Lincoln to get another wheel tomorrow! 
DBA, I'm not sure a wrecked trick is worth 100 pounds of venison.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Hotcatz as much as I dislike cold I enjoy winter. It kills grasshoppers. It is my quiet season with no lambies, no garden, no fairs, few chores outside, etc. it is my time to sit and spin, knit or craft with no guilty feelings of things I should be doing, like weeding. 

I've never had a full panic attack, but I find that I get stressed and panicky if I don't take vitamin b 12 and d. The d isn't necessary during the summer because I spend a lot of time outside. As soon as I notice it happening I take them and it works pretty quickly and I can relax and breath. I hope that you find peace soon. 

We had my cousin and his 7 kids ranging from 13- 1 1/2 years for the three nov birthdays. Fun but tiring. Kids every where. Fun and our birthdays were well celebrated. And we got lots of loot. &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## hotzcatz

I've heard that in Alaska there is a "road kill" list, DBA. So, I guess road kill is a valid way to get winter meat? Still, that's a large trauma area if you're using a truck to get them and blunt trauma doesn't provide the best eating afterwards. Don't think there's any way to use a pointy truck? Then it would be pointy trauma. Hard on hood ornaments, though.

Nope,not a native Hawaiian, Fetherbottoms. But I've been here for awhile now. Thirty five years so far. It's pretty comfortable here even if we do occasionally leave water lines laying about in unsightly places.

Cyndi, a laulau is, hmm, well, a laulau. You take usually pork or chicken chunks, sprinkle them with red Hawaiian salt (Not sure why it's red, it's not flavored, it's just red. Coarse salt would work, too) and sometimes folks sprinkle some shoyu (soy sauce) on them. Then take four or five taro leaves (remove the big center rib), layer them on top of each other and then put a handful of the pork or chicken in the middle. Add a chunk of butter fish, I think it's mainland name is black cod. Fold that all up, then wrap a few ti leaves around it and tie it up into a bundle. Some people wrap them in aluminum foil, too. Steam bake and then enjoy. Lots of folks like them with steamed rice.

No grasshoppers sounds great, but killing off the garden to do it seems a little harsh. Sounds like a fun pile of birthday parties, LAC. If there's three birthdays, was it a three day party?


----------



## hercsmama

Kelsey, would he like to come out this way and give it a try?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Philip didn't get a deer today either. Oh well, his tag is good one way or another until the end of January.
> I'm going to Lincoln to get another wheel tomorrow!
> DBA, I'm not sure a wrecked trick is worth 100 pounds of venison.


A deer the size I saw wouldn't do too much damage. My truck is a 92 F150 with 211,000+ miles. The bed sides and cab corners are well rusted and every panel has at least one dent. A small doe shouldnt do much damage more than maybe breaking the pladtic grilled, in which I can get another one from a buddy for free.

True, truck hunting isn't the best way of aquiring meat for the freezer, but, it works.....sometimes.

Now, that said, I would never attempt it in my wifes car, nor would i in the truck I use to own, a 2010 dodge ram quad cab.


----------



## Kasota

GM, everyone! Welcome to this new day....


----------



## Forerunner

My truck hunting experiences started and stopped with a big, heavy old 2 ton flatbed in northern Michigan, 1987. Heavy bumper. Oooops.

Took it back to the camp where I was working and showed my outdoor survival class the fine art of buck skinning and rendering. 

I'd like to read Frazzle's sheep skin blog, too!! :huh:
Where might I find it ?

And now, for the pictorially inspired........

A chip off the old block.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

hercsmama said:


> Kelsey, would he like to come out this way and give it a try?


He would like that, but I think his permit is for my parents' property only. 
Also he has to work weekdays.


----------



## hercsmama

Forerunner said:


> I'd like to read Frazzle's sheep skin blog, too!! :huh:
> Where might I find it ?


Here you go!
http://blog.applejackcreek.com/2014/11/tanning-sheepskins-what-ive-learned_14.html


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

*Forerunne*r, your baby girl is getting so BIG  - seems like yesterday when she finally made her reluctant debut. She is adorable.  

*Kasota*- good morning to you, too - we have a bitter, nasty wind blowing all night and this morning - can't tell if it is snowing or if we are just having a "ground blizzard". 

*Hercsmama-* we also can venison -in fact, it might well be one of the easier things to can! Looks like dog food but it is delicious and tender. I also make jerky and that seems to go as fast as it comes out of the dehydrator or oven! Summer sausage is also delightful and a favorite with even our girls.

*SvenskaFlicka *- tell Philip to hang in there and enjoy his time in the woods. The deer will come to him, if it is to be. Glad to hear Philip got a job in the area - is it in HVAC?


----------



## Woodpecker

I had an MRI and the cancer spread to a major organ.
I could use all your prayers.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Oh, WP, I'm so sorry. You are ever in my prayers, but especially today.


----------



## Pearl B

Woodpecker,

I will definitely be praying for you.


----------



## Marchwind

Sending prayers, positive thoughts and hugs to you WP! We are here for you.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you all. I'm still in shock.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Oh Dreamy,

You are always in my prayers, but more so now. ~{|}~ (<--- that is suppose to be a guardian angel)

It is down right cold today. About 15* with 30 mph winds ... negative temps with the wind chill.

We got the newly build smokehouse operational yesterday and smoked about 40 lb bacon. Tried a few slices today to see if more smoking was needed ... nope! Guess what is for dinner??


----------



## Kris in MI

Woodpecker, I am sorry to hear your news. Stay strong, there are lots of us praying for you. Even though I haven't posted much in the last couple of months, I do think of you daily and keep you in my prayers.


----------



## susang

I'm so sorry WP, healing thoughts being sent your way.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Woodpecker - honey.  There are simply no words. You must be so scared.

and emotionally devastated. 

We had all hoped and prayed you would be spared any more illness. 

Sadly, it seems that THIS is the path of your journey. 

Just know we are here for you, we are holding your hand, and lifting you in our prayers. 

:grouphug:


----------



## featherbottoms

Woodpecker, thoughts, wishes, prayers, and any other thing I can think of going out to you.


----------



## hercsmama

WP, sending many good thoughts, and prayers for you...what terrible news. 
But you are a fighter, and we are all fighting right along with you.:kiss:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Oh Woodpecker, I'm so sorry. I'm praying for you. 
WIHH, Philip is working for a major bank chain here. He's a maintenance man, do sort of HVAC.

In other news, my mom and I made a special trip to Lincoln today since I didn't have to run the store. (It's closed Mondays.) 








:sing:

I'm an addict.


----------



## Kasota

Ohhhh ((((((WP))))))) Sweetheart, I am so, so sorry. I wish I were there to simply wrap you up in a warm quilt and just sit with you a while. You are always - ever and always - in my prayers. I know you had so hoped for different news and we were all hoping and praying right along with you. Keep fighting, fiber sister. Keep fighting. Cry when you need to. Laugh every chance you get. Knit when the spirit calls you to knit. We are right here crying, laughing and knitting right along with you.


----------



## MDKatie

Oh Woodpecker, I'm so sorry to hear of that news. We are all rooting for you and thinking of you every day!!


----------



## Kasota

Kelsey - congratulations on the new wheel!!!    How does she spin?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

The footman is not currently attached to the crank. Philip is going to fix that, the leather just broke loose. She has an internal crank, how cool is that?

Otherwise, she is clean, and all parts move freely, and the wheel is beautiful and spins true with nary a wobble-- and spins forever! She was just spinning freely every time we turned a corner the whole way home. 

And her name is Elsa. rincess:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Oh, and Philip says she is most likely elm, and has a linseed oil finish.

It was rather sad. The lady I got her from said this wheel was her great-grandma's, and that even her mom had used it, but she never used it and wanted it gone. She had a Craig's List ad for it with no pictures, and lowered the price from $150 to $100 when I sent an e-mail asking for pictures. Then when I got there today, she lowered the price again because the leather on the footman had broken. I got this wheel for $80, and this lady seemed like she wanted it gone yesterday. 

Poor pretty wheel.


----------



## Kasota

Well, imagine how happy she is to be home with you and fussed over and made much of!!! I'm sure you'll give her a "spa day" and soon enough Philip will have her footman attached again. She's sitting there in wonderment thinking... "Finally! Somebody loves me again!"


----------



## weever

WP, I know this is not the news you (or we!) wanted. Prayed...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Oh the fibery goodies that arrived in the mail today from Svensflicka!!

Thank You!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yay! I'm glad they made it! I think you must have sent someone my way, Cyndi. I sold the other Elizabeth today! (To someone in your neck of the woods.) :sing: 

Now I need to ship it out tomorrow!

P.S. I have entered another sewing contest. Again, you can vote once per day, and this time you are voting for a Viking Costume I made my awesome handsome Philip! If I win, I get $500 of linen. :bouncy: You can vote here. Thanks!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I had a message on Ravelry this morning asking where I got my wheel from a susieb. I sent her your way. She's not in any of my guilds and I don't think I know her.

I had listed the Lizzie in my 'tools' on Ravelry the other day. I'm thinking she may have done a search and accidentally found me.

So glad you sold it!!! Whoo Hoo!


----------



## Marchwind

SvenskaFlicka, when you can and in better light can you get another photo if Elsa. That one is sort of dark. She looks beautiful from what I can see. That woman's loss is most definitely your gain :buds:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Nope, it wasn't to her Cyndi! The lady who bought it said she doesn't have a computer. Still, I sold it! 
I thought about that Marchie. My living room is dark and cozy in the evening. I'll take another picture _not_ on that rug here in a little bit. 
Good morning everyone!


----------



## MDKatie

Here's another wheel fairly close to me! It's a Kromsky Prelude! What do you think of the price?


----------



## featherbottoms

I don't know if anyone is interested but I found this Louet S10 in the Santa Fe, NM cl. The listing is a few days old but it might still be available, and the poster may just ship. I seriously considered asking about it but I haven't touched mine in a few months so can't justify buying another 

http://santafe.craigslist.org/art/4749279784.html


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

As promised, here are some better pictures of Elsa! 
She has a fiddle shaped table, an internal crank wheel drive, and a very nice flyer. Just this morning on Ravelry someone was saying they had only ever seen one ****** with an internal crank. I guess Elsa makes two!


----------



## featherbottoms

That's a very pretty wheel. So much character!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Nope, it wasn't to her Cyndi! The lady who bought it said she doesn't have a computer.


The lady that contacted me said she was looking for a friend ...

Wow! Elsa sure is purty! I bet she spins well also.

Katie, new Prelude with clear finish like that sell new for $425 ($359 unfinished). They come with 3 bobbins (each bobbin $20 value). The Prelude is a scotch tension wheel.

They do not lose their value very fast. I could probably sell my 5+ year old Sonata for what I paid for it.


----------



## MDKatie

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Katie, new Prelude with clear finish like that sell new for $425 ($359 unfinished). They come with 3 bobbins (each bobbin $20 value). The Prelude is a scotch tension wheel.
> 
> They do not lose their value very fast. I could probably sell my 5+ year old Sonata for what I paid for it.


I just read about the different styles on The Woolery...trying to make sense of it all. Is a scotch tension wheel a good one for a beginner? I was thinking of saving up for a traveling wheel, but if one like this is cheaper I may change my mind.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Hmmm... Maybe that was her then.

Elsa's wheel just spins and spins and spins. Give it a whirl, walk out of the room, come back, wheel is still turning. 

Philip said he will fix the leather strap that goes around the crank on the footman tonight. Then I can try her out!


----------



## MDKatie

MDKatie said:


> I just read about the different styles on The Woolery...trying to make sense of it all. Is a scotch tension wheel a good one for a beginner? I was thinking of saving up for a traveling wheel, but if one like this is cheaper I may change my mind.


Oops, I didn't read well enough! I just read this, "Most beginners will find the Scotch tension system easier to understand and master." :teehee:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I really don't find a huge difference between the two when I am actually spinning, but Scotch tension is easier to understand.


----------



## lexierowsell

All of you guys finding wheels on CL made me look. 

Here's what I found, $125, no makers mark. Thoughts?


----------



## Marchwind

Lexirowsell tht looks nice but the MOA should not be turned like that. I would be a bit concerned about that, is it broken? I don't even think it should be able to swivel. It's a pretty wheel though.

MDKatie my only concern about that wheels is that I haven't heard a lot about it. Generally if there is a good wheel everyone is talking about it. I have heard that some of the wheels that Kromski makes are a bit finiky, this could be really frustrating for a beginner. I don't remember the makes . I can tell you that I agree that Scotch tension is much easier, in my personal opinion. She is very pretty.


----------



## Marchwind

SvenskaFlicka she is gorgeous! That crank is interesting. How does the footman attach? Very, very pretty!


----------



## MDKatie

Marchwind said:


> MDKatie my only concern about that wheels is that I haven't heard a lot about it. Generally if there is a good wheel everyone is talking about it. I have heard that some of the wheels that Kromski makes are a bit finiky, this could be really frustrating for a beginner. I don't remember the makes . I can tell you that I agree that Scotch tension is much easier, in my personal opinion. She is very pretty.


I just saw Kromski and thought it may be a good once...since lots of people here always talk about "those Kromski boys". Hehe!!! After watching a video on The Woolery, I think I really want to stick with a castle style wheel. I'm lacking on space and I think that style wheel would fit much better!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Marchwind, the footman attaches by means of a leather strap over the top of the footman around the crank. It may originally been a solid wood footman like normal, but I'm not sure. This footman is turned and matches the wheel and does not appear broken. 
It sure is neat.


----------



## Marchwind

That sounds really neat SvenskaFlicka! Have you tried to research her to find out more? She really is beautiful and so ******


----------



## lexierowsell

How does one explain to a significant other who just bought you a wheel for $600 why you want to go look at an almost antique wheel for $125?

:-/


----------



## Marchwind

You can never have one wheel . And this one is different, and it's cheap.


----------



## lexierowsell

With a 22" wheel it's going to spin faster, right? Lol. 

His answer to that will be "You already spin faster than you can prep the wool!"


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

That will give you more time to prep the wool!


----------



## IowaLez

Aaawwww.... Wheel porn talk and pics.... You gals are getting me all hot and lathered here, posting so much wheel shots and spin tech speak..... New, or possible new to oneself wheels, are so much fun drooling over, and pondering about...

:thumb:
So, we went and saw my new apartment today. If it was any closer to my daughter's house it would be in their yard. It's a complex of 3 buildings, 24 apartments each. 2 floors, exterior entries, mine faces North and East, so it won't be hot in the Summer, and it will have the wind/breeze to cool it better. With a router in both of our windows, I can piggyback on Luci's internet and not have to pay for it all by myself. My granddaughters' get the schoolbus just 35 feet from my door, so my daughter will be over for a cup of coffee when she walks them to the stop at their mailbox in the mornings. And when I have to go to the grocery store with her, I'm right there and not out of the way to go pick up. It's on the exact edge of town, so quiet, rural, and the grounds aren't crowded by the buildings, and there is even an outdoor bench and grill to use.

I am really stoked!!! December 1st move in date! I passed the criminal credit check 100% and it is just waiting for my bank to fax back a paper and that is done with!!!!
:dance:
The apartment is really, really nice! Dark laminate flooring, carpet in the bedroom; more closets than I would have ever dreamed of (an astonishing amount), a pantry cupboard, the kitchen is nice, again, more cupboards than I dreamed it could have, the bathroom is spacious and clean with a fake slate tile floor, very clean. And the lady said that if I want to hang anything heavy, whether drapes or pictures, they will do that for me.

I just have to have my electricity account set up and turned on by my move in date. So I suppose I'll have to put a deposit on that.

*REALLY BIG DEAL BELOW HERE!!!! *

Sooo, we got back from doing the apartment thing south of Des Moines, and when I opened the front door storm door, here is a UPS Overnight Express document envelope in between it and the inner door. It has my name on it. I opened it up, AAANNNNDDD... It took my breath away...

I'm getting this framed... We are sooo blown away...

:drum:

*It's from a senior producer of THE JUDGE JUDY TV show, asking if I want to be selected to have my case heard and judged on their show!!!! *They would pay me an appearance fee, and all travel expenses for me and my witnesses to LA and back! Well, my kids are my witnesses to begin with, and so we are thinking, Heyyyyy, are we all up for a vacay to LA? It's WARM there, with PALM trees!!!!!

It says one of their field researchers saw my case, and thinks it would be a good one to have on the show, and brought it to the attention of this CBS television, Senior Producer!!!!! OMG!!!!! :rock:

And YES, I called her an hour ago, and left her a voicemail. I guess more people than myself are thinking my case would make great entertainment... :buds: Now if we can just get Stan to want to go to PalmTreeLand, too...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Philip just fixed Elsa, attaching the footman to the crank with some sturdy leather.

Wow. This is the smoothest treadling wheel I've ever treadled except for maybe my mom's Rick Reeves. You treadle for 30 seconds, take your foot off, and she just goes for another two minutes on her own at almost the same speed. 

I think I have a new favorite wheel.


----------



## Kasota

GM, everyone! 

It's snowing here, though nothing like places out east. Egads! And they are looking at another round, too. Glad I am not trying to dig out of that and I hope those who are frail get help shoveling.


----------



## MDKatie

Lez, that apartment sounds great! A trip to LA would be neat! You may want to take that picture down though!! It has your info and your ex's info too.


----------



## Taylor R.

I feel like I've been away forever, even if it was actually just a couple days.

WP, so sorry you got rotten news. We're all here for you.

Kelsey, Elsa is beautiful!

We were struck down by a nasty stomach bug, though every one in the house is finally over it. I was the last to get it and therefore still working at getting back to normal. The kiddos all handled it like champs and were back on their feet as soon as they quit throwing up (a mere few hours for each of them), but it took hubs and I a little longer to get over the fever. Now I'm trying to help the house recover from our down time.


----------



## lexierowsell

Gorgeous afternoon, hookin' the boys again!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I love big horse butts. There is nothing like sitting behind _real _horsepower!

We haven't had drafts in a few years but use to use them exclusively on the homestead.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Is the horse on the right a haflinger? If so, do you have any more pics?


----------



## lexierowsell

DBA- no, these are both Belgians, weighing in at about 2250 (right) and 2500 (left), 16'3 and 17'1 hh. 

I do have an extensive background with haffies, do you have questions?


----------



## Woodpecker

I'm going to see the radiation doctor tomorrow and could use all your prayers. Thank you and God bless.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

lexierowsell said:


> DBA- no, these are both Belgians, weighing in at about 2250 (right) and 2500 (left), 16'3 and 17'1 hh.
> 
> I do have an extensive background with haffies, do you have questions?


No, no questions, I just really like haflingers. I'm not really a "horse" person, but since the first time I saw one, I have always thought that if I ever had a horse, or two, it/they would be halflingers.



WP, prayers for you.


----------



## lexierowsell

While I am a lifelong horse person, my DH is a significant anti-horse person (prior to me, horses cost him a lot of money). 

I worked on a farm where we bred, trained and showed Haflingers in Canada. They can be lovely, and generally are. IME 1 in 10 has a "pony brain" and is naughty rather than easy like most heavy draught horses. 

Get you a pair of 7-8 year old broke as heck geldings, and you're set for just about anything. They work as hard as a fit draught horse, and pull the same (or better) ratios. They are, as a rule, easier to keep and hardier to the climate. Also, a concern most overlook, farriers (generally) don't mind doing Haffies, and charge regular amounts as opposed to full size work horses which they either will not touch, or charge exorbitant amounts for. 

Wishing you the best wp. <3


----------



## Lythrum

Woodpecker said:


> I'm going to see the radiation doctor tomorrow and could use all your prayers. Thank you and God bless.


You are definitely in my prayers. :grouphug::kissy:


----------



## Kasota

WP, sure am keeping you in prayers!!! Keep posting so that we know how you are!! 

I have extensive horse experience but have only worked with one Haffie which was a rather spoiled pushy thing. I always thought he could be turned around if his owner could be trained. But that is true of most pushy horses I've dealt with. LOL! People used to pay me to "retrain" their horse. Most of the time was spent re-training the owner.  

Had a friend who used to drive for the guy who had the drafts down at Canterbury. They also did weddings and what not. Boy did he have some fancy carriages! My friend and I used to go over to his place and play with the Percherons. Oh my heaven those were wonderful horses to spend time with. The foals were so huge, too! 

Taylor, I hope you and the family are feeling better! 

Marchwind - did you hear anything new about the house you looked at? 

I got nominated for this big award at work. It's a company wide thing - so people from all over the USA can be a part of it. If I win I get a trip to Florida. I really don't want to go to Florida and honestly hope it goes to another person I know who also got nominated (she would LOVE a trip to Florida) but it tickles me pink to even get put up for it at all. It's rather a big deal as nominations have to be approved by your manager and your director and senior leadership. It was totally unexpected and kind of put a bounce in my step. 

Svenka, your wheel is so, so pretty!! 

I get my superslanty on Sunday. I cannot wait! I'm also getting another wheel that I bought off of Goodwill auction. I thought it would make a really nice prop for the local playhouse because I thought it might be a SWSO. Hey I got her for 26.00 plus another 4 for the fees. A friend picked her up in St. Paul and said she's actually a working wheel. Not elegant by any means. Kinda chunky. But she spins. It will be fun to get her home and see what she does. 

So Saturday will be "putting my loom together day" and Sunday will be new-to-me spinning wheel day. 

My room is so clean and orderly after I got everything organized. I'm really quite tickled pink and I actually have room for the wheels and the loom after I re-organized the craft side of this upstairs space. 

Here is a picture of the not-a-swso-afterall wheel.


----------



## JessW

Woodpecker: you are in my prayers, I'm very sorry you are having to go through all of this. It sounds like you've been dealing with it for a while, so this may be useless: but if you have any problems with chemo stuff I would be more than happy to offer whatever help I can. I've seen a lot of people going through it, and my dad was on chemo for two years, and we learned a lot of weird things that helped with the side effects (like the best nausea treatment for him was dark chocolate, my mom and I carried Hershey's special dark mini bars at all times for him, and then Ativan when the chocolate didn't work).

I have an appointment Saturday with a psychiatrist. I tend to get to a doctor and just say "uh, I'm fine" and get nothing done. So my husband, my best friend, and my mom have been writing lists this week of the changes they've seen in me since my dad died, and I've been making a list of all the problems I've noticed. I hope that helps them see what exactly is going on and help me start addressing the issues. 
I did pick up some magnesium, thank you to those that recommended it. I have slept a little better the last few nights with taking it. 


Question about spinning: I was talking to Kelsey about ordering some things from her (I am so excited for them to get here!) and she said that the average skein of yarn is around 3.5 oz. two of the braids of roving I bought at a local shop and a lot of the braids I've seen so far are 2 oz... Do people but more than one usually? I spun half of one of the braids, and wound it into a ball, and it seems very small. I'll spin the other half and them ply them, but if it isn't much yardage, what do I do? Is there any way to add more singles when plying? Like if I bought another braid of this color and spun up more singles, could I add it onto what is being plied?


----------



## Marchwind

Why add it on and not just have two skeins/balls? Just curious 

I think you have done a great thing getting people in your life to make lists of things. Maybe have them talk to you also about their lists so you really understand and know what it is they are seeing and can better address it with the dr. I hope you find some relief from, your anxiety. I had a friend who had horrible anxiety, especially when she drove on the highway. Turn out she was hypoglycemic.


----------



## Forerunner

I think the average skein of better-mix and spin bulky yarn ought to weigh about fifty pounds.
Mohair should come in 500 mile hanks (yards are for the birds).
Alpaca should come in center-pulls the size of fifty gallon drums, and stuff.

Kelsey, you might put in a word for me, back at headquarters ?


----------



## MDKatie

Morning, everyone! I recently found an old Beethoven CD of mine, and started listening to it again. I love one song in particular, and when I searched on youtube I found it was called Shepherds Hymn After the Storm. How fitting.  It is part of Symphony 6, Allegretto. 

Anyways, if you have a spare few minutes, turn your speakers up (headphones are better!) and sit back, close your eyes, and relax. This song gives me chills every time I hear it. I used to play the French horn, and there's lots of French horn in this song!

[YOUTUBE][ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do3tL7oEAt8[/ame][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Thanks Katie for the walk through the pasture after the rain with the leaves dripping and the sun shining and the birds singing and the critters peeking out of their hidey-holes. 

Beethoven is great but I've always had a sweet spot for Tchaikovsky, probably because of the Nutcracker Suite.


----------



## susang

Finally took pictures of the spinning wheels I dragged out of storage. Both have broken fly wheel, but can be repaired. I've had the castle style for around forty years, when I bought it the woman told me it was an imari. The other was in a trunk that came from England., I've had if for 20 plus years. Both I've used and worked great. The odd pieces????


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Woke up this morning to the promised ice storm. The weatherman finally got something right. The ice was so thick it completely covered the gravel in my drive and I about went head over tea kettle expecting the gravel would have some traction. Needless to say I'm not going anywhere. We've had something like 24 accidents this morning already and I haven't heard for a few hours..... Good day to be a truck driver.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Susang, the odd pieces go to a walking (or great) wheel. I have a walking wheel that is missing said pieces. . . They appear to be pieces of an accelerator head. 
The guy I've been talking to about getting said missing pieces said it was common for them to be packed up separately from the wheel when not in use because they were fragile. Thus, they are often not with wheels and a little hard to find. Coolio!


----------



## susang

SF Do you want the pieces? I have no use for them. I would be more than happy to send them to you.
I really just want to get these two wheels working again and maybe know more about 'imari' wheel. I can find no reference to this name, with any spelling.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I'd love them! How about I trade you some wool roving or yarn for the pieces?


----------



## MDKatie

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Thanks Katie for the walk through the pasture after the rain with the leaves dripping and the sun shining and the birds singing and the critters peeking out of their hidey-holes.
> 
> Beethoven is great but I've always had a sweet spot for Tchaikovsky, probably because of the Nutcracker Suite.


What a great description! And LOVE the Nutcracker (and music). I've wanted to go see a Nutcracker ballet for SOOOO long!


----------



## 7thswan

I think they are called Minors Heads. ???


----------



## Woodpecker

The radiologist wants to present my case before her colleagues on Wensday. She said she hasn't seen this in a while. I walked out of there with more questions than answers. I see the neurologist tomorrow for a consul. Thank you for all your prayers.


----------



## Marchwind

I wonder if either of those quills are intended for the wheel? I know that some spinning wheels have a quill attachment.

Nice wheels Susang! It looks like the footman is missing from the flax style wheel. I'm sure a drink of oil would do both of them good.


----------



## Kasota

Jess, there is never a wrong reason to keep dark chocolate close at hand.  

Oh, LAC - I hope you are okay!! Nothing broken? 

MDKatie - love the music and I sure do love Cyndi's visual to go with it.  

FR, I don't know that I would need things in that huge of a quantity, but I have often wondered what good 50 grams is. Of course, that's coming from a person who spent much of her fibery life working on large projects like afghans. 50 grams just doesn't do anything. It's like the people who offer fiber on Ebay by the ounce. I often wondered what someone would do with one ounce. It seems like such a miserly little bit. 

But... I have discovered hats and it's amazing to me that I can make a hat out of one small skein of yarn. Who knew? I figured yarn must always be purchased in pound lots of anything to be useful. hahahahaha

((((WP)))) I am glad she is getting a consult! Prayers continue!!!! How is the scarf coming along? Were you able to work on it a bit? 

Susang, I'm sure you will have those wheels working again in no time! And imagine how happy they will be after a "spa day!"  

I am so glad tomorrow is Friday. Hopefully I will have a day of peace and quiet so I can get access requests done and equipment ordered for the 10 people I have starting on 12-8, plus I have one more person who might end up in that class... Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 

I am almost done with the red hat I was knitting. I've started the decreases for the top and just have a little bit more to go. I bought some Addi Turbo Sock Rockets and they arrived in the mail today! Now I have to find the world's most easy peasy sock pattern. I want to knit some socks using magic loop (mainly because I find dpns annoying...but maybe mine are too long? crazy things...) 

So any suggestions on the easiest ever knitted socks would be much appreciated!


----------



## Marchwind

Lots of people have used Silver's Socks for their first sock. Google it, I'm finding if I leave this page to go find a link I lose what I had written


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Has anyone heard from Hercsmama lately?

I haven't been posting much lately, I was offered a semi full time job for the winter. I say semi full time as it is a regular job, but only 24-30 hours a week, and pretty much only for the winter. And when not at work I have been hunting, unfortunately with no luck.

On another positive note, I am still smoke free, and have no more urges to smoke at all, even today, I went to visit moth my dad today and he smoked several cigarettes right in front of me.

I hope y'all are well.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Yep, my ego is the most hurt. A little pulled muscle in my shoulder but thankfully I had a good hold on my car and so was able to catch myself. It could have been worse because I was between two cars and falling into a corner of the door face first but I am well. 

I just watched the news to see how many accidents we had today and it was 54! And that was only on state roads not in town. They even had to tow a fire truck! I'm sure those guys will be a long time living it down since they seem to pride themselves on being able to get their trucks anywhere. 

The roads are completely shut down and people are moaning the fact that they don't have food..... Ninnies. They were warned for at least a week that we are going to have BAD stay at home weather this week and part of next. But some people have to learn the hard way. 

I think that natural fibers should come in bigger skeins but the price might give a few people heart attacks, me too.


----------



## Woodpecker

I'm working on the scarf now Kas. At least knittimg is calming and gives me something to do besides think. I'm maybe 1/4 done with the scarf, then I am going to add the fringe like you told me too.


----------



## Kasota

Marchie - I found it! Silver's Socks!  I will try that one first even though it is with dpns because the directions are so good. I hope I can do it! 

DBA, I'm glad you were able to get some work. How is your back doing? Sorry to hear you haven't had any luck hunting. Some years are like that but I know how hard it can be when you depend on that venison. How long does your season go? 

I suspect Hercsmama has been busy with her new sheep. I hope she is okay! 

LAC, that's just a crazy number of accidents. Ugh. Ice is just the worst ever. I never understood people being warned in plenty of time and yet they haven't planned - let alone planned at least a little something for the totally unexpected things. I would love to have a place big enough to have years worth of stuff set by...but even in my tiny itty bitty place with no storage to speak of I could get by for months. Stay safe!! 

I have three skeins of what I would call sock yarn. Maybe 4. I just have to pick one...

And then get a good night's sleep so I don't get all frustrated before I even start. LOL! I have a set of size 2 dpns and a set of size 3. 

I spent a little time with my spinning wheel today. I have this loverly shetland that is shades of cream and rose gray... I washed up a wee bit of it. It looks so pretty and so fluffy sitting there in it's basket...


----------



## Kasota

WP, I am so glad you are knitting. Sometimes at night especially I get all anxious and can't sleep because I am just flat thinking too much. There is so much in this world I wish I could change and I can't. Knitting always seems to help. It's kind of like the calm in the eye of the storm. 

Creating something even in the midst of troubled times is just life-affirming. And rather spunky, too.  I have this little cherry tree that has been deer-damaged so many times despite all my efforts to fence her off. Oh, that little tree has seen some rough days and there were times I wondered if I would be able to save her. But she's a plucky little thing. She just doesn't give up. She just grows and grows, despite the wind and the weather and the deer. I think she is my favorite of all my newly planted (in the last couple years) things...because despite it all...she puts out a new leaf. Knitting is like that.


----------



## Woodpecker

Wow Kas those are some powerful words. Thank you for them!


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota if you make child sized socks they go quicker and they are easier. My dpn's are about 4-6", I do have some long dpn's that are about 10" or more. Shorter needles are better for smaller projects.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I prefer shorter needles too. 
I had a knitting class tonight at my shop! Six people showed up, and they all learned-- and one was a lefty! (Never taught a lefty to knit before. She was very bright and picked it right up. )


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

{{{{{megan}}}}}



I prefer the long dpns. The shorter ones jab my hand ... less likely for stitches to fall off the long ones! Knitting in the round on dpns is just using 2 needles to knit and 2 or 3 needles to hold your stitches. If you are using a repeating stitch pattern, position your stitches so you have full repeats on your needles. Mark the beginning of the round. Pull your first two & last two stitches on a needle tight so you don't have 'ladders'.


----------



## hercsmama

:kiss:
Thanks for asking after me DBA!
I'm here, actually more busy with my Grandson, than my sheep though.
He'll be starting at his new Daycare Monday, so I'll be back to posting then!
Lot's going on here, some good, some not so good, but life goes on.
WP, you are, as always, in my thoughts...


----------



## Lythrum

Kas, Silver's socks were my first socks too. Before I just could not visualize what the whole heel/gusset thing was supposed to be doing and the directions seemed to make absolutely no sense. With the step by step pictures and instructions I was able to finally understand. I also prefer to use long DPNs and not have to worry about stitches falling off. Good luck, you can do it!!


----------



## Marchwind

Today is day one of my guild's BIG holiday sale. It is held at the expo center just around the corner from my house. We have some amazingly talented fiber artists. My spinning group will be there (our reg. monthly meeting) from 10-2 demonstrating along with other guild groups doing demonstrating and leading children's activities. I'll try to get pictures to post.

We got about 8" of snow. It finally stopped snowing last night. Today is sunny, beautiful and cold. I think our high today wil be only in the low 20's. They are saying the next few days will be in the 40's and rainy :facepalm: I'm so glad I don't have to be anywhere the next few days. I'm also glad I don't live in or near Buffalo NY, YIKES!


----------



## weever

Marchwind, we start our outdoor Christmas market tomorrow. Hahaha. We are in little open booths, so if it's truly raining, we can hide all our goods inside and keep them dry. Weird weather.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

As a lefty knitter I thank you for teaching one. Most people say that they can't teach a lefty because they aren't one but leftys are good at learning from righties - often it is a choice between learning from a righty or not at all so we get a lot of practice. Because we reverse everything to make it work for us knits and purls often get reversed, and until my mom actually payed attention to the first pattern I was knitting did she see that I was knitting it completely backwards. So things like mittens get the thumb hole on the wrong side to the pattern if I don't pay close attention.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I was wondering how lefties make right handed patterns work. If you have any good tips, please pass them on! I'd love to collect them to pass on to my lefty knitter.!


----------



## Forerunner

Easy.

I'm a lefty, and I don't use no patterns. :bouncy:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

My lefty last night was knitting with two stands of bulky Alpaca on 15s. Huh.


----------



## Forerunner

Lefty equates to bulky.

Bulky equates to lefty.

:grin:


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Tell her not to worry about patterns, as long as she's consistant in how she starts. If they are written out it will work the same and maybe a bit confusing for her because she is used to reversing everything. as long as she starts at one end of row and follows it through in the same direction it really matter which side she picks. On the charted lace patterns I'll start on the left unless it is a curved edge because it is more natural for me that way. The only thing I've found that you have to watch is mittens/gloves. For some reason I've never been able to get the thumb and fingers to be an either side glove. And if the pattern is on your palm it's disgusting to rip out to the thumb gusset.

FR you have flawed logic. I'm a lefty and I knit lace. Right now I'm working on 00s with thread weight wool. Sorry but I just can't imagine working with anything larger that worsted and even then I rarely knit with it.


----------



## Forerunner

Awesome....... 

:bow:

You are the first living, breathing, lace weight knitting lefty I've ever come across......a bona fide conundrum.

*extends hand (left hand, even)*

Honored to make your acquaintance.


----------



## Woodpecker

I saw the radiologist today who ordered a spinal tap for Monday and 2 more MRIs. Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## Kasota

WP, sounds like they are getting a really good look at things! That's good! It's all information they will use in the fight.  Prayers continue! Keep knitting!!!! 

Oh, everyone has been so busy! I am looking forward to a little bit of Bailey's in my coffee tonight as a treat and I'm looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow morning. I am glad it is Friday. 

My mom and sister and I are looking for something to do that would be a good deed for Christmas time. We are feeling a bit low due to the on-going family drama (ugh) and the best way I know to get out of the blues is to do something good for someone else. I'm looking for ideas. 

Sunday will be happy wheel day! I will get my ******!  I hope to get my dog a haircut tomorrow. I wish I had grooming skills but I'm afraid of what she would look like if I took clippers to her. 

WIHH - what have you been up to? Everything okay in your neck of the woods?


----------



## JessW

Kasota- I recommend serving at a local food bank. I do it every thanksgiving and it is always a marvelous experience.  Volunteering is my favorite anti-depressant.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Honored to meet you too FR. And thrilled to shake left hands - you know I've never done that. I've actually only ever met one other lefty and he didn't want to admit his affliction. I believe that it's the righties who are afflicted, I just can't see how manage in such an awkward hand.


----------



## Kasota

Jess, I love the food bank stuff also. Unfortunately it would be hard on mom. She is 88 and frail...wouldn't be able to stand up to that kind of an activity. 

But along those lines...we could make up some tote bags with food and other goodies in it instead. I used to get those re-usable bags from the grocery store and stick ready-to-eat things in them and some warm socks and some hygiene things in them. I could pick things up and mom could help me pack them up....

Hmmmmmmm I'll bet a certain pastor I know would be able to give me some ideas. he works in a poor area of town with a lot of home-bound elders. He might know of some needs.... 

Thanks for sparkin' my brain cells, Jess!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

There's always Operation Christmas Child. You pack a shoebox full of little gifts for a little child somewhere in a very poor country. It's organized by Samaritan's Purse. They handle the shipping too. 
Nice baskets for home bound elders would also be nice.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

So I never posted the pictures of Elsa showing the fixed crank. Thought I'd show you. Hopefully that better shows how that works. 
Also, she has a very old and quite endearing repair on one leg. Lots of wire. I plied my first bobbin on her tonight. I managed a balanced skein for once! Yay!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Howdy and good morning, everyone! It's SATURDAY!!! :bouncy: :nanner:

It's been a busy and exhausting week- long hours at work, too exhausted to knit  and projects piling up left and right! and all I WANT TO DO IS SPIN!!! :sob:

Yesterday, I forced myself to doing one of the thing I DESPISE doing- and that is shopping- but the good news is, I was successful on a couple of accounts (for a change).

This week I also got sucked into ancestry.com 

and discovered some interesting facts about my family- including finding substanciating information that my father's Appalachain ancestrors were indeed "melungeon". 

:shocked: 

Melungeon is a "tri-racial isolate group" made up of European, Native American, and African ancestry and the Tennessee 1850 Census shows my ancestors listed as "mulatto".

The information age sure make life interesting! 

:grin:


----------



## Marchwind

Good morning everyone! It is rainy and cool here. We had a freezing rain advisory last night. I remembered to raise my windshield wipers so they wouldn't get stuck to my windshield. Looking out the front door it does look like there is ice on the windshield. But the dogs went out and it didn't seem icy for them, they at least we're not slip sliding away . If I go out I will walk gingerly just in case. This lovely is supposed to last a few days. At least the Teresa aren't coated with ice and drooping.

Spinning with my group was fun. The crowds seemed really low compared to past years. I hope today will be busier. Here is a link to the picture I took yesterday. There really are some amazing things, something for everyone. The first 13(?) pictures are from the event.
https://flic.kr/ps/jXE1Z

I'm posting this first, otherwise I will lose my post, then I'll edit to add the link.

WIHH isn't it interesting what we dig up about our ancestors? My sister has been working on our geniology for decades, fascinating stuff, some very impressive, some sort of scary.


----------



## Kasota

Kelsey, your wheel is just lovely. Even the repair, in her own way, has a certain beauty to it. Someone really needed that wheel to keep spinning! 

Thank you all for the ideas on the Christmas project. I'm going to first see what the pastor can come up with locally and meet any needs in my back yard first so to speak. Something to do with elders would be nice. The elderly are so near and dear to my heart, especially when their options have become limited for whatever reason. 

WIHH, oh what fun to find out all that stuff about your ancestry! I was talking with my mom some years ago to get some of the family history down. She had always told us that we were half Scotch-Irish (her words) on my father's side and on her side we were Jewish and French. I asked her that day what the French family name was because I was not finding any French names on the family tree. She said, "Cohen." I blinked and blinked and blinked again. "Momma. Cohen is not a French name. It's a Jewish name." She looked at me with those sweet eyes and said, "Well... they LIVED in France." I thought I would about dye laughing.  Gotta love family history. 

I have finished the red hat! Woot!  Today I will take pictures of my hats and get them posted. I have someone who wants some head bands so I have to whip those out but that won't take long. I also have to choose some sock yarn and get brave and try making some socks.


----------



## JessW

Kasota, you could go to a local nursing home and ask if any residents don't get many visitors and if it would be ok if you visited them. Having someone say hi and listen can really cheer them up, it's quite sad how many are just dumped in those places by their families who never/rarely come to visit. My best friend used to be a nursing director in one, she always says if anyone wants to do something nice for elderly people, to just go and visit.

We're heading to what I call shooting therapy- my husband's work has various "interest groups" and one is a trap shooting group. I hurt my back moving a patient a year ago, and between that and other life getting in the way I haven't been able to go shooting for over a year, I'm very excited! Then some yarn therapy at a LYS that I haven't been to before, then actual therapy with my first psychiatrist appointment. Should be a therapeutic day. 

I got my goodies from Kelsey! That was amazingly fast shipping! I don't know why the picture shows the top two so blue, they're a lovely mint green color.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

JessW said:


> I got my goodies from Kelsey! That was amazingly fast shipping! I don't know why the picture shows the top two so blue, they're a lovely mint green color.



Yay! :bouncy: I just ship priority mail. It's always fast.  Glad they got there safely!

Happy spinning!

I was supposed to have a spinning class here at the shop and thought I had two people signed up, but no one showed. I even brought Elsa so they could see a double drive wheel. Guess this means I get to spin and practice my long draw!


----------



## featherbottoms

Kelsey, got my package in the mail yesterday. I had to wait until today to open it because my husband was off work yesterday. His birthday is in two weeks and I want to wait and give him his then. Thank you so much.

I have never owned a pair of handknit socks. I have always thought that they were bulky and not something you would, or could, wear around for every day. Boy was I wrong. These things are beautiful and I can see them being "on the town" socks because I would wear them to death if I wore them as everyday socks.

Afaik, Kelsey hasn't shown pics of the completed socks so I'm going to.

And Kelsey, thank you very much for the naelbinding needle. I have plans to learn but I'm hoping to see a video from you soon to add to what I've already watched on youtube.


----------



## lexierowsell

I thought I'd share a few pics from the cart ride the other day, last time the sun shone...
















And I can't believe how beautiful this is, how lucky I am to live here. Right between the horses heads is a large river, my house is just up the hill to the left. 









We try to never complain about rain in Texas, but I sure miss the sunshine!


----------



## Kasota

Lexi, what a beautiful day! Thank you so much for sharing the pictures. Refresh my brain on the horse's names... 

Today is happy wheel day! I am getting my super ****** and the Goodwill auction wheel. Actually meeting up with two other fibery folks. What a wonder. I'm making up a gift box for the woman bringing up the wheels...full of various and sundry fiber and some sparkly things for blending. I hope she likes it. :sing:


----------



## lexierowsell

Light colored boy is Felix, red is Oscar. 

Today's adventure:


----------



## Osiris

Wow LEX! Hard to believe anyone is walking around in sleeve-less tops! We're in flannel and wool up in these parts. Beautiful couple though - Oscar and Felix! So cute.

Svenska, I love the 'fix' on that wheel. The crank looks hand-forged too. Sometimes, we just have to respect the past and let it be when it's functional. Sometimes it's better than trying to restore. There's a LOT to be said for baling wire! ;-) It was their version of the 'duct tape & WD40'!


----------



## lexierowsell




----------



## lexierowsell

We may have tshirt weather 90% of the time, but this is all we get for fall colors....


----------



## Kasota

My ****** is home! I had a wonderful time meeting up with a couple people from Ravelry. The other woman got a really cute Tyrolean wheel with some neat carvings on the front. 

So here is my Beatrice. She's dry as a bone and needs a good cleaning. Wheel has a little wobble to it but not enough to throw the drive band. It's kind of amazing how many ways you can adjust a little here and adjust a little there...and suddenly everything is all lined up the way it should be. 

The other wheel could be made to spin but probably is not going to happen any time soon. My sister fell in love with the look of her and has wanted a SWSO for decoration for a long time so I sent her over to her place.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yay! I'm glad you like your socks, Featherbottoms! I guess now you can see why some of us are addicted to knitting socks, and why some of us bother to spend hours knitting socks on size 0 needles.  

It was a lot of fun to knit those socks for you and your hubby. They were actually a fast knit, with my never-failed-me-yet pattern. 

Enjoy them, and remember that they are machine washable with your blue jeans! 

Today my dad got a deer. Philip did not (yet). He still has all of muzzleloader season and January rifle. I spent much of the afternoon helping my mom can stew meat (I broke two jars in the canner. Phooey.) I can't wait to can up the deer Philip will get! 

I was a heathen and skipped church this morning since Philip was out helping Dad gut and butcher the deer. I worked on organizing my sewing and weaving room instead. I now have all of my books on the shelves, my sewing table has moved to the opposite wall, I have a place scoped out to hang my warping board, my warping reel has moved from behind the loom to where my sewing tablet used to be, and everything is just looking nice and neat and clean! I just need to figure out where to put the rest of my sewing patterns. All my pattern bins are full. Maybe I need to get more rubbermaid tubs? 
When I get it finished I'll show you pictures. Right now, I want to finish a bit of organizing, then my Ticklepenny socks are calling my name!


----------



## featherbottoms

I guess I'll finally ask, what's an SWSO wheel?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

It's a Spinning Wheel Shaped Object. Looks like a spinning wheel, won't make yarn.


----------



## featherbottoms

Okie doke. Thanks. I wouldn't have had any idea.


----------



## lexierowsell

Fb- I was just smiling and nodding, pretending like I understood. Thanks for asking, I wouldn't have ever guessed either!


----------



## Marchwind

Remember you guys, There Is No Such Thing As A Stupid Question :thumb:

SvenskaFlicka we need pictures of your sewing/fiber room.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

It's not finished yet. I promise, you'll get pictures of the whole thing soon! In the meantime, here's one picture:








BTW: Happy New wheel day Kasota! ! ! :bouncy:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Good morning all! LOVE the new wheel, Kasota! Can't wait to meet all your wheels in person some day soon!

Take a look at your January schedule and see what weekend might work for you as a "Girl's Weekend Retreat". I talked with AriesGoat yesterday and she is working a second job on weekends at Barnes and Nobles until the Christmas season is past, so I want to wait until after that.  

Featherbottoms and lexierowsell, SWSO are things that showed up in the late 60s in Early American furnishings/decorating. They LOOKED like spinning wheels (in fact, we had one that was also table lamp) and you could treadle them, but they had no orifice in the flyer - hence, they were not functional. Strangely enough, some folks actually remodeled their SWSO and made them functional and these occasionally show up for sale on Craig's List, etc. Ya gotta watch for these if you buy from a photo, less you end up with something that doesn't actually spin. 

In knitting news, I just finished and washed my eldest grand son's #1 Fair Isle mitten and decided that it will definitely need a lining to make it fit.  The good news is, I have worked my way through every mistake imaginable on the first mitten and #2 is already going MUCH faster than #1 AND I have FINALLY mastered the art of "carrying floats" with this project. :bouncy: :nanner: (For me, this was a MAJORLY frustrating, confounding obstacle and I am really celebrating the accomplishment!) A big thank you to Kathleen Prater Taylor for her "Fearless Fair Isle" pamphlet I won on her Facebook site. 

http://www.amazon.com/Fearless-Fair-Isle-Knitting-Gorgeous/dp/1600853277

Have an awesome day, everyone!


----------



## kandmcockrell

Remember those stocking i was asking how to make into the round instead of knitting flat? Well, i have another question. The color work is only on the front, so what do I do? I know that i would not want to carry the yarn all the way around. So would i cut each color work after each row?

Hope my question makes sense.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

You could cut after each row and weave the colors in. I have done this on hats. It works, but it's a lot of weaving ends in.

Probably, you'll want to do it Intarsia style. There is a way to do it in the round, and I've seen videos on it.


----------



## susang

We are in Longview for ths week, the drive was beautiful until portland then rain and more rain. We stay with our son, the girls came over early evening. Turned into a pizza party and lots of fun. Comparing our knitting projects, guys talking about hubby's 55 chevy truck project. So much fun.


----------



## kandmcockrell

thanks Kelsey, i will have to look for a video.


----------



## Miz Mary

susang said:


> We are in Longview for ths week, the drive was beautiful until portland then rain and more rain. We stay with our son, the girls came over early evening. Turned into a pizza party and lots of fun. Comparing our knitting projects, guys talking about hubby's 55 chevy truck project. So much fun.


You must have drove past my house !! Hwy 30 ..... if you didnt blink and noticed Goble Tavern , my house is just up the road !!!


Woodpecker, prayers always for you , stay strong and fight !!! 


My FIL's memorial at the local tavern was a success , all his work friends were there, lots of food for the potluck .... there were family members that didnt show up ....:shrug:...maybe they will be at the graveside service tomorrow ..... lots of emotions going on , but starting to settle down ..... 
....even got a pity invite to Thanksgiving at a family members house that has looked down on us for 6 years ... hahaaaa , no thanks ! 

Cant wait to get back to my loom and fiber !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I've got set a third set of four roving braids in the steamer. I'm restocking two colors that sold out and adding a new color.  The new colorway is brown, red, golden orange, and yellow.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you MizMary. I have a week of tests scheduled, it's going to be a very long week.


----------



## Molly Mckee

We will continue to keep you in our prayers.


----------



## Kasota

Kelsey, what fun you must be having with your fiber/sewing room! What is that huge wirlygig thingy? It looks like you could wind miles of yarn on it. And ty so for the "Happy New Wheel Day."  I am having a little trouble getting her to take up on the bobbin. It's spinning just not taking up as well as I would like. I'm such a noob. Any tips? 

WIHH, I am so glad you love the wheel! What do you think I should do for her for the finish? Any particular wood cleaning oil or soap? She is dry as a bone. 

I would love a girl's weekend retreat! I am not sure if I could manage it or not, truth told. January is my busiest month of the year for work stuff and that means really long horrid days...so all the home stuff has to wait until weekends because I'm about exhausted...

Congratulations on mastering "carrying the floats." I have no clue what that means. It sounds frustrating. 

KandM - what pattern sock are you making? I would love to see a picture! 

Susang, sounds like you had a wonderful visit!  

Miz Mary, I'm glad the memorial was a success. Go figure on the no-shows. Hopefully things will settle a little as time goes. Sure keeping you and yours in thoughts and prayers for the graveside service. (((hugs))) Those are never easy. 

WP, it will for sure be a long week of tests for you. Take every chance you can get to do whatever helps to restore you. Read a book. Soak in a tub. Knit. We are all thinking of you and keeping you close in our hearts and prayers! Keep posting so we know how you are doing. 

I have a confession. I bought another spinning wheel. What is up with that? She has the tilt tension and the metal treadle, too. A friend of mine picked her up in the cities for me yesterday. (The same one that brought the ****** up.) The person I bought her from had taken her apart because she moved and then decided she just wasn't going to learn to spin and wanted her out of her house. Twenty bucks. How could I say no? Here is a preliminary picture of her as she's getting unpacked.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Addict.

That huge whirly-gig thing is a warping reel. You wind your warp on that, like a warping board, but you can wind more faster! 

I've had it since I was 15 an never yet used it. Shame on me!

I dyed 4 batches of four braids today. The last batch is in the steamer right now, just about done. Then I think I am going to relax and knit. Philip is gone at a work function, black tie, for employees only. This means I have the house to myself!


----------



## Kasota

Kelsey - oh, don't I know it. But for 20.00 the body and iron pieces are worth it. My friend who picked it up said the flier is actually in really good shape. Wonder of wonders. For 20.00 I will learn something. She said the tilt tension system is in excellent shape as well. 

On another note - here is Tuesday morning's piece of useless information: There are an astounding number of styrofoam heads for sale on Amazon. 

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## weever

SvenskaFlicka, do you dye the roving when it's braided, or braid after dyeing? Just curious--I couldn't tell from how you phrased it.


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota sorry I didn't wish you a happy wheel day yesterday . Sometimes I just have a hard time remembering everything people have written. I'm very happy for you and your new found addiction 
To try to answer your question about the take-up on your super ******. Make sure you have the drive band on properly. This is a double drive band, yes? Loosen the drive band a bit so it's a bit sloppy. One band should go over the flyer whorl and one over the bobbin and both on the drive wheel. It doesn't matter if they are twisted it happens and you can't do it any other way (well you might be able to but...). So assuming the drive band is on properly begin by tightening the tension knob very slowly, just in wee increments. If you gently press your finger on the drive band between the wheel and the MOA it should be taught but not tight. It should give a bit but not be sloppy. If the band is slipping you may need to run it over some beeswax to make it a bit sticky, you want it just tight enough. Begin spinning and slowly add more tension until the take-up is what is where you want it. Now, because this is an old wheel, I find even my own newer DD wheel does this, if you move the wheel you may have to readjust the tension, if you breath on the wheel you may have to readjust the tension, as you spin you may have to readjust the tension. Some wheels are just picky and need a lot of fiddling with. The take up on this wheel while be very different from your scotch tension wheels, probably not has much of a take up. Play with it.

Your other new wheel (are we hoping it is a CPW?) is beautiful! Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kasota, you got a CPW! :bouncy: :nanner: :clap: (tilt tension, iron treadle, muffler strap iron MOA tensioning clamp) You MUST post pictures at CPW Lovers on ravelry.com so they can help identify him/her! How big is the drive wheel? (Some CPWs are 24", others are 30" and everything in between.)

9 spokes. Hmmmm.

Please show me your crank and treadle!!!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Weever, I dye my roving and dry it, then I braid it. But I dye it so that the colors line up when I braid it. 
Kasota, what Marchwind said about tension. My ****** needs a lot more tension than you would think. 
Someday I'm going to get a CPW. Right now I'm going to be content with my wheels I have though. 
This will last about a month. . . Lol


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Kas ... A CPW for $20??? Happy Wheel Day indeed!

When you put the drive band on the DD, the Mother-of-All should be moved as close to the drive wheel as possible.


----------



## Osiris

Wisconsin area
http://madison.craigslist.org/atq/4777664829.html

Just passing it on.... ;-)


----------



## Kasota

Oh, many thanks everyone! I am surely doing a happy dance!! Sometimes things just fall in place. 

Marchwind, that makes sense about the tension. I have actually never spun on anything other than DD. Both my Traveler and the Minstrel are DD. The Traveller can be set up for either way. Maybe the Minstrel can, too. I'm not sure, but for sure the Traveller can. I probably should set one up for single just so that I would know how to do it. I think the issue here is that I breathed on the wheel. LOL! I will just have to go slowly and see where the sweet spot is.  

Cyndi, I will try that part about putting the MOA closest to the wheel and then skooch her up in tinier increments to tighten things the way Marchwind suggested. 

Kelsey, that is good to know about the tension on yours. She sure is a pretty wheel! Do you have a Tyrolean, too? Or am I thinking of someone else? I never saw one in person before this last weekend and they are soooo cute!!! 

I am honestly surprised at how LIGHT the ****** wheel is. Not sure what she is made of but she is like a feather. She is solid in that everything sits together beautifully and the legs stay in place so she is sturdy - but simply very lightweight. 

Now what should I clean her up with? Murphy's soap? And then some sort of oil? What do you recommend? 

Yes, the other wheel I got for 20.00 is a CPW at least technically by definition. I haven't actually seen her yet. The wheel size is just 26 instead of the big 30 inch ones, but I think that's probably more than enough for me! Between my skill level and the size of my house something more modest than 30 inches is a good thing. So how did this happen? I was about to go meet the woman from Ravelry who brought up the ******. I had a few minutes and thought, "I'll just hit refresh on this Craig's list search one more time before I go..." And there it was. 20.00. I noticed the iron. Hmmm...could it be??? I called. She had just posted it a couple minutes earlier. I paid via PayPal and when the Ravelry friend got back to Mpls she picked her up for me. The important bits are there and intact (the flyer is in great shape - yay!) I will post more pictures of the treadle as soon as I have it. I know it is one of the metal ones. 

WIHH, I noticed that about the 9 spokes also. Kinda strange. I guess I will just have to see how things look when I get her home. I don't know that I've ever seen a picture of a 9 spoke CPW - so maybe the wheel isn't original? Dunno. I do know when the drive wheel is in place there is an inch or less between the wheel and the bench part...so size wise it would be right...but who knows. I still figure I will get 20.00 of learning come what may.  And I will have fun in the process. I honestly don't have high expectations and figured she would be a project wheel. 

The very most interesting part about this thread is that we all now know that our very own Osiris is sleuthing for spinning wheels. heheheheheheheh!!!

:bandwagon:

Just sayin' :whistlin:


----------



## Osiris

Anything to help out all you beautiful ladies! :kiss:


----------



## BlueberryChick

Kasota, I'm late to the party, but HAPPY NEW WHEEL DAY!!


----------



## hercsmama

Happy New Wheel Day Kas!!:sing:

I am alive!
Things have been just a bit crazy around here, but should really start to settle, I hope, after this coming weekend.
Ds found a great house to rent for him and DGS. It's just in the next town over, and is a 2 bedroom, 2 bath, with a full basement and walk up attic, for 575.00 a month. The owners are very interested in doing a lease to own option on it, and after 6 months Ds told them he would most likely agree to it.
So with any luck, it all works out for him, he could use some good in his life right now.
Dgs is doing great at his day care, hid Daddy has a harder time dropping him off, than he has being there. The first day he called me, upset as Colton just marched right in and didn't even say goodbye...poor Daddy.
I let him know he did the same to me on his first day, so at least I got my payback, lol~:thumb:
On the sheep front everyone is well, and settled right in. Shiner is the star of the pasture, and all the girls are madly in love.:facepalm:
The 'Paca boys are in a snit, but their girls will be here in the Spring.
Off to tackle a ton of paperwork, and get the pies for tomorrow baked!


----------



## Marchwind

Good morning everyone! I have from today through Sunday off work :thumb: tomorrow morning I'll drive down to my sisters for a Thanksgiving dinner. Neither my niece (with her babies) or nephew (he's working on some new big film) will be home, I'll really miss them. My brother and his wife will be there as will my mom and a bunch of friends. I'll only stay one night then come home and enjoy the weekend off from work. I hope to get some "real cleaning done, cobwebs, dusting, and nooks and crannies, I really hate house work. The ground is frozen again after the rain so I'm hoping to be able to get the kitchen floor scrubbed, it's just gross. No point in doing it until the rain stopped and the ground froze again, ugg :facepalm:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

It's snowing this morning - so beautiful. Hercsmama, I know this must be an insanely crazy time for you and I am sending much love, strength, support and prayers your way. 

Marchie - have a great couple of days off.  I saw a meme on FB the other day and it said 

"Host an OCD support group at your house, someone is bound to start cleaning!" 

(I have to snort and giggle at that because I AM that friend/sister/neighbor that will come and visit and just automatically start folding laundry and washing dishes.) But maybe you could find someone like that to trade chores with!  

Kasota, the "Refurbishing" thread on CPW Lovers at ravelry is an awesome resource - http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/cpw-lovers/757397/1-25 and the majority there recommend a good dose of Murphy's Oil Soap. (Sometimes folks are dealing with alligatored deteriorating varnishes and old shellacs - and those require denatured alcohol to break up that old finish. zThen they recommend BLO (boiled linseed oil) as a finish. 

Some folks with CPWs are dealing with "bare wood" (yours and mine seem to be in that category) and washing with water or water-based products could cause swelling and raising of the grain - not good things. :nono:

I am not a fan of straight "lemon oil" especially where "joining" parts are concerned. Lemon oil will add the element of slippage that may not be good for stability down the road. 

I am quite fond of a product called "Kramer's Best" - http://www.kramerize.com/natural_way.htm and I used it extensively when in the antique business restoring antiques without destroying their original paint, etc. I still use it today. It is the only product endorsed by the NRA for restoring antique and museum pieces. 

Another product I use (even on my 100 year old rustic, wood floors) is Milsek

http://www.milsek.com/product/milsek-antiques-restoration-12-oz/

CPWs were often made of a hodge-podge of woods (remember, these were made to be el cheapo tools and they used whatever wood/woods was available), some even had painted pieces, whorls, flyers and bobbins that did not come close to matching the wheel body or drive wheel. )

Your drive wheel appears to have a 2 or 3 quilted rim- but the 9 spokes are baffling me. I just don't think I have seen 9 before! So, it definitely _could _be a replacement wheel. (mine appears to be a replacement /non-matching wheel to my wheel's body) but a good replacement is better than a bad or broken or missing original drive wheel!

We will be enjoying a quiet, grown up Thanksgiving - just the two of us - :kiss:- out in the snowy woods. Tomorrow's low is supposed to be down to -10ÂºF last I heard - so we will be snuggled down deep i our cozy cabin by the fireside enjoying a special bottle of wine - a local "white cranberry" wine that I love. http://www.haskells.com/Forestedge+White+Cranberry/details/wine/48509127856802235

After that, I will be going to the woods and gathering pine and balsam boughs for decorating, then decorating the tree and cabin for the Christmas season. 

Y'all have an awesome Thanksgiving and don't forget to count your blessings and thank the One from whence they come.


----------



## Marchwind

Lol WIHH, yea I need a party like that. I think my house would be an OCD persons nightmare . Hey, take a sip of that Forests Edge wine for me please, love that stuff.


----------



## kandmcockrell

Kelsey, do you have gift certificates for your etsy store?


----------



## Osiris

WIHH, thanks for the info on Kramer's and Milsek. Never tried that before. Found a dealer nearby too. I've got a 160 year old wood floor which has NEVER had anything put on it. Found it under 3 layers of tile.

HAPPY TURKEY DAY TO ALL


----------



## JessW

Restoration question: The arm that connects the treadle to the wheel is split at the top, can I use wood glue to fix that or would that be sacrilege on an antique wheel? Would that hold in the long run?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

JessW, you are talking about the "footman"? If you want the wheel to work, use the glue. There is no sacrilege (IMHO) to doing what is necessary to get a wheel back into working condition. 

I doubt that it will hold unless you glue and clamp the pieces together under pressure to "marry" them together again but it may hold fine for a time - who knows? Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## JessW

After looking at a diagram, yes I am talking about the footman, haha. I will definitely clamp it for a while to make sure it stays. I'm getting eager to get her working again, I am just so dang slow on the drop spindle.


----------



## Woodpecker

3 tests down and one to go. Thank God I have a day off tomorrow, all this is quite exhausting. I feel like I can't knit fast enough my nurses scarf is coming along but not as fast as I would like. We got some hail and rain all day. Some places got snow that stuck to the grass, all in all it was better than the weathermen perdicted. They were saying 2-3" of white stuff. Stay warm!

ETA Kas how's mamma?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

kandmcockrell said:


> Kelsey, do you have gift certificates for your etsy store?


I'm not sure if there are Etsy gift cards for particular stores. I know there are Etsy gift cards for general things. 
I do have gift cards on my regular site.


----------



## Marchwind

Jess have you gotten Abby Franquemont's book Respect the Spindle? She also has a DVD. I think you might fine it very helpful.


----------



## Kasota

Hello, everyone! Thanks for the well wishes on Happy Wheel day! It really is amazing. 

WIHH, that was great information on cleaning! I have put in my orders.  You are always such a wealth of information! The cat hat is hilarious!!! 

Debi, I am so glad things seem to be working out for your DS and DGS! I can just imagine how difficult these days have been for everyone - but it sounds like he's really working so, so hard to do the right thing by that little guy. You should be proud! I well remember dropping my son off at daycare and oh heavens I was lucky if he looked back and waved. hahahaha! "Bye, mom!" And off to play with kids. My son was an only child so he especially loved having kids to play with. 
Sounds like the sheepies and pacas are all doing well! Hope your life settles for you a wee bit! 

Marchwind, I hope you enjoy your time off. It is kinda nice to have some quiet time to get the house back in order. Hope you enjoy time with family! 

Happy Turkey Day to you, too, Osiris! 

Jess, there sure is a lot to learn, isnt' there? I'm so grateful for all the people here! 

WP, prayers continue!! I'm glad you are knitting still. Keep putting out another leaf, like my little cherry tree. It doesn't matter how long it takes.  Mom is doing okay. She is a spunky woman! She is learning she needs to make lists because she forgets things, but all in all she is doing pretty well! No more GI bleeds. She has a follow up with the doc the end of December. Thank you so for asking! ((((hugs))))

I am missing DBA's posts. I hope he is okay and just busy with work and all. DBA... calling DBA... come in please... let us know you are okay! 

Oh, have a safe and blessed Thanksgiving Day, everyone!


----------



## Jacki

I hope everyone has a wonderful thanksgiving. 

I have been working on clearing a storage room to make room for two looms I got on Craig's list. The seller had been at an auction, and the looms had not sold, so the auction house was going to dump them. The guy i bought them from is a furniture maker, and loves good craftsmanship, so he rescued them. One is a leclerc medico on a stand with treadles, and the other is a 36 inch Allen. 

So I have been struggling to shoehorn everything into this small room when I made the mistake of looking on Craig's list, and saw a beautiful CPW for......$120. I REALLY NEED a bigger house!!!

Between my OLAD, my Elizabeth, and now the CPW I am going to be so set for working with fiber! Now all I have to do is wait for next June, and the Black Sheep Gathering.:sing:

Jacki


----------



## Miz Mary

Happy Thanksgiving everyone !!! 

Kasota, neat wheel !!! Glad Mama is doing ok ! 

Woodpecker, praying for you ! 

Debi, hope things start looking up for your son ! 

A QUIET day for us tomorrow....funeral and memorials are done .... only the 2 of us now...no need to cook a bunch...


----------



## hotzcatz

Oooh! A CPW! Yay, Kas! Happy wheel day, indeed!

Cute cat in the hat, too, WIHH.

"Aloha!" to everyone else. Sorry I've not been keeping up on things lately. There should be more computer time (one hopes) again soon. It's been crazy, crazy busy, but it might mellow down to just mere chaos sometime soon.

The cruise ship event at the local sheep farm is over as of yesterday. Whew! The bunnies did well and were great yarn spokesbunnies. Folks liked getting angora yarn and meeting their yarn providers. Lots of folks had their pictures taken with the bunnies who provided the fiber for their yarn, too. So, that project is over and the next bunny event isn't until next February. Guess the bunnies can be sheared now so they will be all fuzzy again by the tail end of February. There's five baby bunnies who should be OMG cute by then, too.

Finished two of the drafting jobs (that's my "real" work) and the rest aren't a terrible rush so lots less pressure there. The new house is still an ongoing project, but I've been ignoring that while getting ready for the cruise ship/bunny event and turkey day tomorrow. There's only twenty some odd folks coming over for turkey dinner tomorrow and it looks like it will be raining. Ack! So instead of having it outside on the new huge back deck, well, we will be inside and somewhere dry, I hope. Fortunately, we have the other house so all the spinning wheels and a lot of the fibery things and part of the furniture have all been shifted over to there. The big sliding shoji doors between the kitchen and the living room are removed so now there's room for two big tables to be set up the kitchen/living room area. Hopefully, anyway! We will see how it goes tomorrow.

Happy Turkey Day everyone!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning all, and happy Thanksgiving to each of you.

Thank you Kasota for thinking of me. Sorry I haven't been very chatty lately. Yes, i have been working, its not a full time job, but it is an income for the winter months.
Been deer hunting when possible, still haven't got one yet, seems to be a bad season here, several people I have talked to haven't seen anything this year.
I did throw my back out again last week, by stepping out of the shower of all things. It's doing better now, but still hurts a little.
Other than that, I am well.

Hope you all have a great day and get to spend it with family.


----------



## crobin

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!! This really is my favorite holiday. I am cooking for about 35 this year, not sure where everyone is going to sit (we have a small house) but lots of food and fun. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Kasota

Jacki,it sounds like you have acquired some interesting things! We need pictures! 

Miz Mary, you sure do deserve a day of rest and relaxation. You have been through so much. How is your DH doing? 

Oh, heavens, Hotzcatz! A bunny cruise ship fibery yummy event, two houses, remodling, drafting jobs, and all those peeps for Thanksgiving! 

DBA, it's good to see you post. No worries about not being chatty lately. Life kind of ebbs and flows with that sort of thing and we know you've had your Winter job, too. Just wanted to know that you and yours are doing ok!  

Crobin, you will have quite the crowd, too! I'm sure everyone will have a grand time! 

Quiet day for me here. Too much family drama - mom and I are staying home. My sister will come over. We'll still have the traditional turkey, stuffing, cranberries and pie. We all have new skeins of yarn and projects to work on so we're looking forward to a quiet day and lots of knitting and watching the Macy's parade on TV. 

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## kandmcockrell

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I'm not sure if there are Etsy gift cards for particular stores. I know there are Etsy gift cards for general things.
> I do have gift cards on my regular site.



From what i have seen, you kinda do your own.


----------



## Miz Mary

Kasota said:


> Miz Mary, you sure do deserve a day of rest and relaxation. You have been through so much. How is your DH doing?


So kind of you to ask ! He is better ....relaxing even !! It was a great day ... I got in some time on my loom !!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kasota, glad you and your mama were spared more family drama. Cabin Fever and I enjoyed a beautiful, relaxing day together. Sometimes a "small" celebration is "more", if you know what I mean. I am working a few hours this morning and then we will meet in town at the clinic and get our flu shots (finally). Wow. really? We made a "date" to get our flu shots - we are getting old. 

I started taking down Thanksgiving and autumnal decorations yesterday after a nap and today I will likely get some more un-decorating and maybe some Christmas decorating done. Then I will treat myself to some knitting. I am about to start reducing Mitten #2 or Grandson #1. Then I will pick up stitches and knit a liner for them. Knitting with black at night is slowwwww going.

It snowed last night and today for a couple of hours, so everything looks fresh and white outside. 

As for gift cards, I give my daughter Etsy gift cards for her birthday and she loves using them! They are for use etsy-wide, at every etsy store!

Have a wonderful "Black Friday" everyone. No shopping for me - unless it is online. 

KnitPicks is sure having a good sale right now! 

as is The Woolery http://www.woolery.com/store/pc/Black-Friday-Cyber-Monday-Specials-c615.htm


----------



## Kasota

Oh, no! I just filled a knitpicks cart... and now I have to go look at the Woolery! 

I wonder where I can stash more yarn...


----------



## Marchwind

I'm home . I had a nice time but I am very happy to be home. Like an idiot I got everything all packed up, drive 2hours to my sister's only to realize I left my dresses hanging on the back of my bedroom door. We rummaged through my niece's thing and my sister had a few of what she called her "skinny" clothes. Finally found something that fit and I could wear. I over indulged in food but it was so good. I didn't sleep very well, I kept waking up looking for my dogs


----------



## Osiris

Someone sent me this. Had to share. Out of ideas? Here's a GREAT way to DESTASH! :hysterical:


----------



## Kasota

Osiris, that is just the perfect thing! I am going to play a joke on my sister!!!! 

Last year she gave me this really pretty box... oh I thought there must be something really special inside. There was a roll of toilet paper. "TP Of Last Resort." 

I am going to crochet this one up for her and stick it on her toilet paper holder when she's not looking. :sing:


----------



## lambs.are.cute

:sing: I got permission to put a washing machine in the barn to wash wool, with a little hot water tank and a sink! And then my dad says he would also build drying racks while he was at it! Without me asking! Now all I have to do is find what I want and get it installed. My dad told me I'd make a good wife since I am so excited about washing things.


----------



## Forerunner

Osiris said:


> Someone sent me this. Had to share. Out of ideas? Here's a GREAT way to DESTASH! :hysterical:


That had better be acrylic.

:indif:


----------



## Kasota

FR, don't you think it should be cotton? Nice, soft, absorbent cotton?


----------



## JessW

Happy belated thanksgiving everyone!

I got my yarn plied today- which was a lot more difficult than I expected initially. Ran into some issues with my niddy noddy construction- the t-pieces of PVC have a lip on them, and I didn't expect them to so I can't just slide the arms through them. My husband is fixing that for me as I type. I was too excited to post up about this though, so the picture is just on my spindle. :bouncy:


----------



## JessW

Niddy noddy is done and I have my first skein of yarn! 










It was 2 oz, and it made 42 yards. Seems kind of puny... But it's yarn! And I made it! I'm so excited!!


----------



## hotzcatz

Pretty yarn, Jess! Good work!

If one wanted to give someone a nice scarf, presenting it on the toilet roller might be an interesting way to do it?


----------



## Forerunner

:buds:


Kasota said:


> FR, don't you think it should be cotton? Nice, soft, absorbent cotton?


Cotton.

:doh:

Of course.  Cotton does have a purpose, after all.

.......and cotton composts. :thumb:


----------



## Osiris

Forerunner said:


> That had better be acrylic.
> 
> :indif:


I'd use JUTE! 

Kasota, I'd love to see the look on her face! Especially if it came back in the same box.

Jess! That's a PVC niddy noddy! How cool!


----------



## JessW

Osiris said:


> Jess! That's a PVC niddy noddy! How cool!


Yes it is.  it seemed the easiest way to make one, and I didn't glue it, so if I want to travel with it the arms come off and it will pack flat. The best part was that it cost around 4$, haha.


----------



## Woodpecker

Well I got all my tests done today. I know I will find out the results of at least 2 on Monday. Thank you for your countinued prayers, they mean a lot.

The scarf is slowly but surely coming along. I really like working with my Lantern Moon needles!


----------



## Jacki

Well I missed getting the CPW, but she also had some "wheel parts". So I did get some interesting things. One is an upright wheel missing the treadle, and the flyer is broken...well one flyer is broken, the other is missing. It is a double flyer wheel, and I am guessing that it is over a hundred years old, and most likely German. It has a lot of decorations and nice turnings. Besides the missing parts it appears to have some worm damage, but I hope not too much. 

The other "wheel" is a wheel, table, treadle, two legs, and an incompleat MOA. I still have to clean and CAREFULLY examine it. At a casual glance it looks very thirsty.

The third thing is a warping reel with weasel I think. Again thirsty looking, and needing repairs. 

Now I have a lot of research, cleaning and repairing to do.

Jacki


----------



## Marchwind

Wow Jacki you got some treasures for sure. Please post photos, maybe we can help you with the history.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

thinking of you, Woodpecker and wishing you a warm and beautiful day. Waiting for test results can be so stressful. Try to just take it as it comes, sweetie. We're all praying for you.


----------



## Kasota

(((((WP))))) Sure am thinking of you and holding you in prayers. I'm glad you keep checking in. It has got to be stressful waiting for Monday afternoon. ((((hugs)))) How wonderful that you like working with those Lantern Moon needles!  I bought a few Addi Turbos and really love knitting with them more than the other needles I have. Sure makes knitting a joy to work with something you love!

Jackie, so sorry you missed on the CPW but it sounds like you have quite a few other finds to work with! Make sure the worms are not active. You are going to have a bunch of fun! Post pictures like Marchie said!  

It is brisk here today. I was going to take a run down to Mpls and pick up that wheel but mom is not feeling too perky and I don't want to be that far away from her, especially since my one brother who lives in town still has not called her or said a peep to her...and my sister doesn't drive downtown, so if she needed to go to urgent care there would be a problem. I hate family drama. Yesterday was a really hard day for both of us. 

On a positive note - I am almost to the point where I can start the decreases on that hat I am going to try to full. I will no doubt learn something from the process.  I also put up a Christmas tree. First tree we have put up in years. I bought an artificial "Martha Stewart" skinny tree that sits in a golden urn. Mom loves it. It is pre-lit. Not exactly a traditional tree but it fits nicely in a little corner that we have and we can still dress her up with some decorations that have not seen the light of day in many long years. I bought a real pine bough wreath and hung that inside the house to give us a little pine scent and I bought a couple others to hang on either side of the front door. I'm just trying like crazy to bring a little Christmas cheer to my mom.


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota it makes me so sad to hear that your brother has chosen to neglect your mother during the holidays. That has to be very difficult and stressful for her, and for you and your sister. And how dare your brother :badmood: Please post a picture of your little tree. I haven't had a tree for donkey's years. My kids decided a long time ago they liked having a tree but hated taking it down, so we stopped . Now I don't dare have one, I'd be do afraid that I'd come home one day to all the cats perched in the tree :facepalm:

WP keeping you in my thoughts. Waiting always seems so hard to do. Thankfully you have the scarf to work on. I have a set of Lantern Moon sock needles made from rosewood, I love them.

Today is my last day off, back to the grind tomorrow, thankfully it will be a short week. It has been really warm here the last two days, in the 50's. I took two of the dogs for a speed hike today then to run in a ball field. I need to take Mavis out to begin working on her leash manners. I made two pots of soup, yummmm! Yesterday I made Gypsy soup, today I made Creamy Cheesy Potato soup, two of my favorite soups. I also need to try to duct tape my front bumper back on. Years ago, when I first moved back to Michigan, I hit a wolf in the UP. He was okay but my bumper broke. No way I'm going to pay $200+ to have a new bumper put on, it's only cosmetic anyway. Besides my coworkers think it's too good of a story :huh: when I'm all finished with that I think I'll sit and knit a bit and/or spin.


----------



## Kasota

Thank you so much, Marchwind. It makes me sad, too. Breaks my heart for my mom.  She doesn't deserve this at all. 

Check this out... egads
http://duluth.craigslist.org/art/4783575954.html
50.00. Really?? I sent them an email. 

Yes, I am an addict....

ETA - here is a picture of my wee tree in my wee house.


----------



## Molly Mckee

Prayers for you WP and for your Mo Kasoda. Would a bunch of Christmas cards from all over the country help cheer her up?


----------



## Miz Mary

EGADS Kasota, thats beautiful !!!!!!!! 

WP, praying for you, hope you can find peace of mind during the waiting .....

Marchwind, I just envisioned all that new fancy Duct Tape on the front of your car !!! Maybe some mustache tape or pretty floral tape !! 

SO cold here , woke up to 28 * !!! We dont have insulation in this house , and all the windows are single pane, so we get the water on the insides of the windows ..... :shrug:

Things are starting to settle down here, SIL and his wife will be flying in from Texas on Thursday for 4 days ...

Trying to think of new traditions for us for Christmas , since its now just the 2 of us ...

Have a great day and stay warm and fuzzy !!!!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

On Friday, I retired the autumn decor- there was definitely "frost" on this pumpkin (it was -11ÂºF), so now the fall decorations are now being enjoyed as a tasty treat for the deer. (I love it when the pumpkins develop that frost-from-the-inside-out look. Yes, I am easily amused.) 

Yesterday, I got the Christmas tree and the other Christmas decorations up, today I got the tree trimmed, the house is clean (sort of :teehee and my Ipod is now synced with my favorite Christmas songs. This afternoon, I went to the woods with my sled and the pruners and I harvested a few blue spruce boughs to decorate the porches with. 

Time to settle in for the season and time to celebrate by knitting!


----------



## kandmcockrell

So kasota, you must have snatched up what ever was in craigslist because the post has been removed. Any chance of getting a description?

I have my tree trimmed. Decided to go with a totally unbreakable theme this year, and possibly for the next few considering how babies keep coming in to this house at the current rate of one a year....

I did crocheted snowflakes that I coated in glitter and some birds. Will see if i can get a picture posted.


----------



## Kasota

WIHH, you have the most beautiful home. I can just imagine how happy you must be on those evenings when you can sit and spin or knit and the fire is all warm and cracklin' and the lights on the tree are twinkling.... Talk about heaven on earth! 

Miz Mary, Oh I am so sorry you are cold! That is just way too cold for single pane windows. I used to have those and know how cold it can be. Since I moved back in with mom in 2006 I have slowly been replacing all the windows and doors. It sure has made a difference! You sure will have to make some new traditions! Or find new ways to enjoy old ones. One of my friends has a tradition with her husband of making some really nice festive Christmas beverages and watching old Christmas movies on TV. 

Molly Mckee, Christmas cards would surely warm her heart! That's a great idea! If anyone would like to send her one just pop me a pm and I'll give you my addy. 

KandM - yup she sure enough did follow me home. It was not too far a drive to go peek at her - just 10 minutes from my house! 

:sing:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Hello all!
Deer season is over now, and my freezer is empty :-(
The week after Christmas we have a special antlerless season, so i can hope and pray to get one then.
WIHH, wow, you have given me house envy.
Kasota, link shows the posting has been deleted, was it another wheel?
WP, prayers for you.
Now its time to settle in for the winter, continue the garden planning, try to get enough posts and fence bought before spring to add on to my pig pen and build a goat pen.
Then, I can start my plans to become an overnight millionaire....if y'all have any ideas for that, let me know


----------



## Kasota

Oh, DBA, I am so sorry about the empty freezer. Hopefully you can get one after Christmas! Do you have goats and pigs now or is this a new adventure for the springtime? If you figure out the overnight millionaire thing let me know and I'll jump on that bandwagon! LOL! 

Yes, the listing was deleted because she followed me home...


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I saw the other thread, Congrats.
We kept pigs this year, have plenty of pork in the freezer. Plan to expand the pen area to raise more pigs. Goats will be a new thing, I want meat, wife wants dairy and we dont have room for cows, so looks like goats.
And of course we have rabbits, chickens, and will have turkeys again.


----------



## Kasota

DBA, I think goats are one of the most useful homestead animals out there. So here is a Nubian Goat story for you. 

I have a friend who got a goat because her children couldn't drink cows milk. They had no trouble with goat milk. One goat lead to another and before long she had a nice little herd going. She started to make goat milk soap. By and by she realized she was really good at making goat milk soap. She started making soy candles, too. Before too long she had quite a nice little business going that she ran from home. After some years her husband got sick and passed away. Thankfully, that herd of Nubians and her own hard work and industriousness made a difference. She now has a retail gift shop featuring her own products as well as products from others and is really doing pretty well with it. 

And it all started with one goat.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

My wife and I use to make soy wax candles. We started before almost noone had heard of soy wax. After a couple years, wife got bored, I was burned out on running my sign shop, woeking construction part time, and making candles. We sold our supplies and equipment, and about a year later they became the biggest thing since sliced bread. Yup, we got out of it too soon.


----------



## Marchwind

The new FAC is up for December. Here's the direct link, please post there from now on http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...529271-fac-~-december-2014-a.html#post7302403


----------

